# Oh oh. Sono nei guai.



## Tebe (1 Febbraio 2012)

Sto per tradire il mio compagno dopo 7 anni di felice convivenza.
E anche scrivendolo qui, nero su bianco, non mi sento minimamente in colpa.
Anzi.
E si. Sono nei guai emotivi. Perchè tradire è come drogarsi. Poi non smetti più...
Accidenti. 7 anni di disintossicazione buttati nel cesso mi sa.
Esisterà la traditori anonimi?


----------



## Tubarao (1 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sto per tradire il mio compagno dopo 7 anni di felice convivenza.
> *E anche scrivendolo qui, nero su bianco, non mi sento minimamente in colpa.*
> Anzi.
> E si. Sono nei guai emotivi. Perchè tradire è come drogarsi. Poi non smetti più...
> ...



ESGC ? Non ce li metti ?


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> ESGC ? Non ce li metti ?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: stavo per scriverlo io...ma non con "rito" abbreviato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::incazzato:


----------



## Tubarao (1 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: stavo per scriverlo io...ma non con "rito" abbreviato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::incazzato:



Due menti. Una sola tastiera


----------



## elena_ (1 Febbraio 2012)

ma io non ho capito chevvordì ESGC 
con o senza rito abbreviato


----------



## The Cheater (1 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> ma io non ho capito chevvordì ESGC
> con o senza rito abbreviato


quello che dalle mie parti sarebbe MCN :up:


----------



## Tubarao (1 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> ma io non ho capito chevvordì ESGC
> con o senza rito abbreviato


Ora te lo spiega Simy


----------



## Tebe (1 Febbraio 2012)

??????


----------



## lothar57 (1 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sto per tradire il mio compagno dopo 7 anni di felice convivenza.
> E anche scrivendolo qui, nero su bianco, non mi sento minimamente in colpa.
> Anzi.
> E si. Sono nei guai emotivi. Perchè tradire è come drogarsi. Poi non smetti più...
> ...


Benvenutoi Tebe,cominciamo ad aumentare,presto governeremo il sito...in colpa??e di che cosa scusa??no c'e'niente di male una botta di vita,ha scritto un ns ''collega''qua'....ecco sul fatto che sia una droga concordo molto.
Non si smette piu'.


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ora te lo spiega Simy


uff perchè il lavoro sporco sempre a me?


----------



## elena_ (1 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> quello che dalle mie parti sarebbe MCN :up:


è come leggere un codice fiscale
ma vale a dire?

Tebe, mi sa che nessuno ti ha preso sul serio qui...


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> è come leggere un codice fiscale
> ma vale a dire?
> 
> Tebe, mi sa che nessuno ti ha preso sul serio qui...


:rotfl: mi sa di no!


----------



## lunaiena (1 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sto per tradire il mio compagno dopo 7 anni di felice convivenza.
> E anche scrivendolo qui, nero su bianco, non mi sento minimamente in colpa.
> Anzi.
> E si. Sono nei guai emotivi. Perchè tradire è come drogarsi. Poi non smetti più...
> ...



Bhe dai no esageriamo!!
Tradire mica ti uccide no!
A meno che tu non ti becchi un infarto....
Però questo non sarebbe più un problema tuo no....


----------



## Tebe (1 Febbraio 2012)

E' un problema comune non prendermi sul serio. Perchè sono sempre ironica. Ma va beh...
Posso provare coisì.
ODDIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO mi sento sconvenientemente ormonale verso un  uomo che non è MIO MARITO!!!!
Meglio?


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bhe dai no esageriamo!!
> Tradire mica ti uccide no!
> A meno che tu non ti becchi un infarto....
> Però questo non sarebbe più un problema tuo no....


Tra l'altro spero non venga a lui. Gli sto sconvolgendo i bioritmi. 
Classicone...io...un pò meno..classica.
Da codice fiscale direi.

Continuo a ritenere strano non sentirmi in colpa. Comunque


----------



## Tebe (1 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Benvenutoi Tebe,cominciamo ad aumentare,presto governeremo il sito...in colpa??e di che cosa scusa??no c'e'niente di male una botta di vita,ha scritto un ns ''collega''qua'....ecco sul fatto che sia una droga concordo molto.
> Non si smette piu'.


Governeremo il sito? Speriamo...leggendo quà e là...è tutto molta sofferenza...Mi sento quasi a disagio....


----------



## The Cheater (1 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tra l'altro spero non venga a lui. Gli sto sconvolgendo i bioritmi.
> Classicone...io...un pò meno..classica.
> Da codice fiscale direi.
> 
> *Continuo a ritenere strano non sentirmi in colpa*. Comunque


tranquilla...passerà questa sensazione di serenità...

il tempo di essere scoperta...almeno che sotto sotto non vuoi liberarti del convivente, oppure lui è il classico tipo che prende corna e magari poi chiede scusa 

...oppure ancora...se sei così brava da non farti scoprire mai :up:


----------



## EWY (1 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sto per tradire il mio compagno dopo 7 anni di felice convivenza.
> E anche scrivendolo qui, nero su bianco, non mi sento minimamente in colpa.
> Anzi.
> E si. Sono nei guai emotivi. Perchè tradire è come drogarsi. Poi non smetti più...
> ...


E vaii! Il paradiso ti attende, scoprirai emozioni sopite dagli anni ma..., attenta, non andare via di testa se il tuo lui e' sposato...


----------



## Tebe (1 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> tranquilla...passerà questa sensazione di serenità...
> 
> il tempo di essere scoperta...almeno che sotto sotto non vuoi liberarti del convivente, oppure lui è il classico tipo che prende corna e magari poi chiede scusa
> 
> ...oppure ancora...se sei così brava da non farti scoprire mai :up:


Guarda...ho sempre tradito dicendolo ai miei "fidanzati" mai stata ipocrita.
Ma con il mio tipo...non so...era diverso.
Si. Lui mi ha tradita. Ma ho perdonato subito. Se c'è una che può capire...e poi non sono troppo emotiva quindi...l' avevo messo in conto (conoscendo bene l'animo umano)
Poi se lo fa ancora non lo so. Non controllo niente. Vivo serena uguale.
E...no. Non mi hanno mai beccata.
Caxxo! Spero non mi becchi questa volta!
Certo...7 anni di santità sono tanti ma...non credo di essermi dimenticata i fondamentali del tradimento.
Suggerimenti?


----------



## lunaiena (1 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tra l'altro spero non venga a lui. Gli sto sconvolgendo i bioritmi.
> Classicone...io...un pò meno..classica.
> Da codice fiscale direi.
> 
> Continuo a ritenere strano non sentirmi in colpa. Comunque



In quanto a sensi di colpa non posso aiutarti ....
Non ho mai sensi di colpa se faccio quello che veramente voglio fare....
Non dico di farlo o di non farlo ,fai in modo di non essere beccata perche poi qualcuno potrebbe soffrirne...
potrebbe essere lui,tuo marito,o anche tu....


----------



## lothar57 (1 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Governeremo il sito? Speriamo...leggendo quà e là...è tutto molta sofferenza...Mi sento quasi a disagio....



si anch'io mi viene da piangere.....poverini i corneri piangenti.
Stasera diro'l'atto di dolore,e adesso mando sms alle tipe che facciano lo stesso.hahhahahaha
invornita e patacca,si vive una volta sola,non priviamoci di niente


----------



## Tebe (1 Febbraio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> E vaii! Il paradiso ti attende, scoprirai emozioni sopite dagli anni ma..., attenta, non andare via di testa se il tuo lui e' sposato...


Ma no!!!! Dovete dirmi che non posso farlo! Se amo il mio lui non si tradisce!!!
Difficile che ci esca di testa.
Primo perchè amo moltissimo il mio lui.
Secondo perchè l'altro è sposato.
Terzo. Solo sesso. Il lato emotivo della cosa non mi interessa, pur essendo una persona con cui mi confronto spesso nella vita reale. Non mi interessa perchè un uomo come lui lo farei sotto un cipresso in tempo zero.


----------



## Tubarao (1 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Guarda...ho sempre tradito dicendolo ai miei "fidanzati" mai stata ipocrita.
> Ma con il mio tipo...non so...era diverso.
> Si. Lui mi ha tradita. Ma ho perdonato subito. Se c'è una che può capire...e poi non sono troppo emotiva quindi...l' avevo messo in conto (conoscendo bene l'animo umano)
> Poi se lo fa ancora non lo so. Non controllo niente. Vivo serena uguale.
> ...


Tranquilla. E' come andare in bicicletta


----------



## The Cheater (1 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Guarda...ho sempre tradito dicendolo ai miei "fidanzati" mai stata ipocrita.
> Ma con il mio tipo...non so...era diverso.
> Si. Lui mi ha tradita. Ma ho perdonato subito. Se c'è una che può capire...e poi non sono troppo emotiva quindi...l' avevo messo in conto (conoscendo bene l'animo umano)
> Poi se lo fa ancora non lo so. Non controllo niente. Vivo serena uguale.
> ...


di solito quando si tromba tanto con l'amante, si tromba tanto di più anche con il compagno...occhio a non destare sospetti...

almeno che poi non ci si innamora dell'amante...a quel punto trombare con il compagno lo si sente quasi come un tradimento...


----------



## Rabarbaro (1 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sto per tradire il mio compagno dopo 7 anni di felice convivenza.
> E anche scrivendolo qui, nero su bianco, non mi sento minimamente in colpa.
> Anzi.
> E si. Sono nei guai emotivi. Perchè tradire è come drogarsi. Poi non smetti più...
> ...


Ciao tebe!

Te m'ispiri una sacra simpatia!
Sei di quelle cose che bisognerebbe non portare i sandali neppure d'estate quando fa così caldo che le dita dei piedi chiuse nel cuoio, se sei fortunato, quando c'è la luna crescente, ti fanno un mezzo chilo abbondante di porcini l'una, ma poi t'accorgi che i padroni dei pechinesi che abitano lungo la tua via sono così smemorati che non si portano mai via i sacchettini, al contrario però si ricordano benissimo di dare crocchette a base di prugne e guttalax a Fufi e Romualdo (sì, la signora aveva una fissa per Fantaghirò, invece Fufi gliel'avevano regalato già grande e non pareva bello cambiargli il nome, poverino) ed allora è tutto uno scontro di paure e tormenti inconciliabili e meschini.
Per tutto il resto, preferivo quando la capitale era Luxor.
E quando eri una crocchetta.

Ciao!


----------



## Tebe (1 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tranquilla. E' come andare in bicicletta


Adesso mi credi? Mi sento quasi offesa.


----------



## Tubarao (1 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Adesso mi credi? Mi sento quasi offesa.


Ma guarda che pure prima ci credevo


----------



## Tebe (1 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> di solito quando si tromba tanto con l'amante, si tromba tanto di più anche con il compagno...occhio a non destare sospetti...
> 
> almeno che poi non ci si innamora dell'amante...a quel punto trombare con il compagno lo si sente quasi come un tradimento...


No...il trombaggio con l'ufficiale va bene. Non credo ci saranno differenze...
E no...non credo nemmeno di innamorarmi del nascondone.
Troppo diversi. Differenze di libertà mentali e di vita inconciliabili.
Possiamo divertirci solo dentro un letto ( anche in una vasca magari. Oh...devo fare la seria se no non mi credono qui se non mi fustigo almeno un pò per i miei pensieri impuri.)


----------



## lothar57 (1 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma no!!!! Dovete dirmi che non posso farlo! Se amo il mio lui non si tradisce!!!
> Difficile che ci esca di testa.
> Primo perchè amo moltissimo il mio lui.
> Secondo perchè l'altro è sposato.
> Terzo. Solo sesso. Il lato emotivo della cosa non mi interessa, pur essendo una persona con cui mi confronto spesso nella vita reale. Non mi interessa perchè un uomo come lui lo farei sotto un cipresso in tempo zero.


Io ed Ewy siamo diavoli traditori e ti induciamo al peccato....si apre un mondo nuovo,bello,intrigante,il sesso con l'amante e'mirabolante,...anch'io amo mia moglie e infatto continuo a fare sesso con le i,quasi come prima.
Forza Tebe..poi solo sesso senza le menate dell''ammmmmore quanto amo il mio amante''' e'anche meglio


----------



## Tebe (1 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma guarda che pure prima ci credevo


Si certo. Al mio grido di dolore trombino hai risposto dandomi del codice fiscale.
Sono ancora traumatizzata


----------



## Tubarao (1 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si certo. Al mio grido di dolore trombino hai risposto dandomi del codice fiscale.
> Sono ancora traumatizzata


Ho solo espresso il mio grado d'interesse


----------



## tebe (1 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io ed Ewy siamo diavoli traditori e ti induciamo al peccato....si apre un mondo nuovo,bello,intrigante,il sesso con l'amante e'mirabolante,...anch'io amo mia moglie e infatto continuo a fare sesso con le i,quasi come prima.
> Forza Tebe..poi solo sesso senza le menate dell''ammmmmore quanto amo il mio amante''' e'anche meglio


Ok Siete i miei nuovi amici allora tu ed Ewy.
Quindi vado tranquilla...ora manca ancora qualche giorno (che fatica convincerlo. Si faceva un sacco di storie...ma ho messo in campo l'artiglieria pesante ed è capitolato) al fattaccio...
Non è che il giorno prima mi vengono le crisi?

Che poi io non voglio che diventi il mio amante fisso.
Cioè. Troppo rischioso.
Mi sento dissociata


----------



## lothar57 (1 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No...il trombaggio con l'ufficiale va bene. Non credo ci saranno differenze...
> E no...non credo nemmeno di innamorarmi del nascondone.
> Troppo diversi. Differenze di libertà mentali e di vita inconciliabili.
> Possiamo divertirci solo dentro un letto ( anche in una vasca magari. Oh...devo fare la seria se no non mi credono qui se non mi fustigo almeno un pò per i miei pensieri impuri.)


Ci sono differenze galattiche


----------



## Minerva (1 Febbraio 2012)

più che altro chi se ne frega


----------



## Tubarao (1 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro chi se ne frega



Ecco.


----------



## Tebe (1 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ci sono differenze galattiche


 Certo. Nuovo corpo. Nuove direzioni. Nuovi odori. Sapori. 
Ma non vedo perchè con l'ufficiale dovrebbe cambiare. Va bene il sesso con lui.
Il nascondone darà decisamente del pepe in più ma non credo mini nulla del mio rapporto.


----------



## lothar57 (1 Febbraio 2012)

tebe ha detto:


> Ok Siete i miei nuovi amici allora tu ed Ewy.
> Quindi vado tranquilla...ora manca ancora qualche giorno (che fatica convincerlo. Si faceva un sacco di storie...ma ho messo in campo l'artiglieria pesante ed è capitolato) al fattaccio...
> Non è che il giorno prima mi vengono le crisi?
> 
> ...


certo che lo siamo,ma arrivera'il mitico e saggio Conte anche.la volpe Chiara..la sempre chiarissima Sabina..il''folle'' Massimo..li ho detti tutti credo...nessuna crisi,.ricordati con l'amante il mondo reale non esiste piu'..c'e'lei.o lui e stop..quando ti rivesti..ricomincia il solito


----------



## Tebe (1 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco.


Basta non leggermi. Non mi sembra difficile.
O lo è?
Ooooohhhhhh poveri! State facendo penitenza e siete costretti a leggere le mie disgressioni mentali?


----------



## Tubarao (1 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Basta non leggermi. Non mi sembra difficile.
> O lo è?
> Ooooohhhhhh poveri! State facendo penitenza e siete costretti a leggere le mie disgressioni mentali?


Hmm! Peccato eri partita bene....


----------



## Tebe (1 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> certo che lo siamo,ma arrivera'il mitico e saggio Conte anche.la volpe Chiara..la sempre chiarissima Sabina..il''folle'' Massimo..li ho detti tutti credo...nessuna crisi,.ricordati con l'amante il mondo reale non esiste piu'..c'e'lei.o lui e stop..quando ti rivesti..ricomincia il solito


Già. Il mondo reale che non esiste più. Ricordo nei miei trascorsi folleggianti.
Ma scusa...voi tradite serialmente?
Anzi...visto che sono assenti...tu tradisci serialmente?
Non ti sei mai innamorato dell'altra?


----------



## Minerva (1 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Basta non leggermi. Non mi sembra difficile.
> O lo è?
> Ooooohhhhhh poveri! State facendo penitenza e siete costretti a leggere le mie disgressioni mentali?


digressioni


----------



## Tebe (1 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> digressioni


Squsa! Grazie! ahahahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (1 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Squsa! Grazie! ahahahahahahah


di gnente, figgurati


----------



## EWY (1 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ci sono differenze galattiche


E' proprio questo il rischio a cui facevo riferimento prima, con l'amante non e' lo stesso...poi dipende da lui...ma se e' sulla 50na e tu piu' giovane di una decina d'anni... attenta ! La mia storia va' avanti da circa un anno, lei da qualche mese ha iniziato ad essere gelosa di mia moglie...abbiamo deciso di stare distanti...e' dura credimi! Quello che ti da' l'amante e' indescrivibile.


----------



## Tebe (1 Febbraio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> E' proprio questo il rischio a cui facevo riferimento prima, con l'amante non e' lo stesso...poi dipende da lui...ma se e' sulla 50na e tu piu' giovane di una decina d'anni... attenta ! La mia storia va' avanti da circa un anno, lei da qualche mese ha iniziato ad essere gelosa di mia moglie...abbiamo deciso di stare distanti...e' dura credimi! Quello che ti da' l'amante e' indescrivibile.


Io e il futuro amante abbiamo la stessa età, ma sembriamo una ventenne con un quarantenne.
Io niente figli, niente matrimonio, una vita piena di amici, uscite e...il mio compagno è più giovane di me.
Lui invece ha famiglia, un sacco di regole sociali da seguire.
Ripeto. Non credo di prendermi "una cotta" perchè lui è, parlando di vita reale, tutto ciò che non ho mai voluto per me.
Guarda...mi sono sempre divertita e l'unica volta che sono diventata "gelosa" (si fa per dire) di quella ufficiale è finita che ora lui è il mio compagno.
Però tu stai parlando di una vera e propria relazione che hai. Io non voglio una relazione. Almeno in questa fase non ci penso per niente.
Poi magari scopro che l l'amante classicone fa cose fantasmagoriche  e magari...
Cioè...un paio di botte e via non andrebbe bene?
Mi sta venendo un pò di ansia...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Guarda...ho sempre tradito dicendolo ai miei "fidanzati" mai stata ipocrita.
> Ma con il mio tipo...non so...era diverso.
> Si. Lui mi ha tradita. Ma ho perdonato subito. Se c'è una che può capire...e poi non sono troppo emotiva quindi...l' avevo messo in conto (conoscendo bene l'animo umano)
> Poi se lo fa ancora non lo so. Non controllo niente. Vivo serena uguale.
> ...


La sai quella dei sette contro tebe?
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_sette_contro_Tebe

Donna sette anni hai pazientato sette lunghi anni!
Ora la tua ora è giunta!
Che il tuo destino si compia...
Ma poi non incazzarti se ti diamo della troia!

Non si può tenere il piede in due scarpe...
Sappilo devi essere pronta a guardarti allo specchio e dirti...
Si sono una troia!
Tranquilli non ve la do
E a voi che ve ne frega?


----------



## Tebe (1 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La sai quella dei sette contro tebe?
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_sette_contro_Tebe
> 
> Donna sette anni hai pazientato sette lunghi anni!
> ...


ahahahahahahahaha! 
Cristallino proprio.


----------



## Tebe (1 Febbraio 2012)

ma non tengo i piedi in due scarpe. Non ho due relazioni.
Non fa la differenza?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma non tengo i piedi in due scarpe. Non ho due relazioni.
> Non fa la differenza?


Sai ci sono tantissime donne che tradiscono.
E io le conosco mooooolto bene....no?
Poi in genere sono le peggiori moralizzatrici dei costumi delle altre donne che io conosca...

Guarda certe volte mi sento perfino imbarazzato al posto loro...eh?

Non due relazioni...
Ma due aspetti...
O tu dici...ragazzi sono un po' troia e allora tradisco o non se ne fa nulla.

Ma capisci?
Che adesso non mi fai la pecola...che dici..."devo" tradire...perchè il mio ufficiale non mi dà attenzioni, mi trascura, blablìblabla eh?

Tradisci perchè hai voglia di farti na ciuladina con un altro.


----------



## Tebe (1 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai ci sono tantissime donne che tradiscono.
> E io le conosco mooooolto bene....no?
> Poi in genere sono le peggiori moralizzatrici dei costumi delle altre donne che io conosca...
> 
> ...


Forse non mi hai letto bene. Io non moralizzo. E soprattutto nella mia relazione non mi manca niente.
Infatti ho dichiarato subito che tradisco perchè dopo sette anni. Si. Ho voglia di altro.
Non capisco chi stai leggendo.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Forse non mi hai letto bene. Io non moralizzo. E soprattutto nella mia relazione non mi manca niente.
> Infatti ho dichiarato subito che tradisco perchè dopo sette anni. Si. Ho voglia di altro.
> Non capisco chi stai leggendo.


Donna non trattarmi così.
Abbi rispetto!
Impara a leggermi tra le righe.
E ricordati: Lothar docet!
Ora non farmi la pecola...
Fai quello che devi...
E poi raccontaci i risultati.

Mi raccomando di non farti beccare.
Altrimenti casca un mondo in testa a qualcuno.
E sono studfo di tenere su i mondi come un giocoliere eh?

Insomma...
Fatti sta ciavada extra...
E conosci te stessa!

Non rivelare mai ciò che sei...
Perchè...
Potresti non ottenere ciò che vuoi!

Nei guai ci sarai...
quando...
tuo marito ti scoprirà...

A quel punto interviene la mia cricca nascosta...
Una task force segretissima e agguerrita...

Vai in pace...
La tua fede!
TI ha salvato!


----------



## tebe (1 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna non trattarmi così.
> Abbi rispetto!
> Impara a leggermi tra le righe.
> E ricordati: Lothar docet!
> ...


Mi hai fatto quasi paura. Sono  sensibile.
Me la stai tirando che il mio fidanzatino mi scopra?
Ma spero di no, guarda!
va bene. Tornerò qui fra qualche giorno a raccontarti il risultato.
(Non dirlo a Minerva se no si scoccia di leggermi e  mi corregge gli errori ortografici...)


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2012)

tebe ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto quasi paura. Sono  sensibile.
> Me la stai tirando che il mio fidanzatino mi scopra?
> Ma spero di no, guarda!
> va bene. Tornerò qui fra qualche giorno a raccontarti il risultato.
> (Non dirlo a Minerva se no si scoccia di leggermi e  mi corregge gli errori ortografici...)


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Fatti gatta...
Che la coda ce l'hai...miaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## oceansize (2 Febbraio 2012)

ciao, la butto lì: ma se il tuo ragazzo ti ha già tradita e hai superato la cosa e anzi potrebbe tradirti tuttora e non ti importa, perché non glielo dici che hai voglia d'altro? Magari vi si apre un mondo! Non sarebbe bello? Complicità, condivisione ecc... Per il resto, se ci fosse il grande capo quoterebbe tuba


----------



## lothar57 (2 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Forse non mi hai letto bene. Io non moralizzo. E soprattutto nella mia relazione non mi manca niente.
> Infatti ho dichiarato subito che tradisco perchè dopo sette anni. Si. Ho voglia di altro.
> Non capisco chi stai leggendo.


BuongiornoTebe siamo proprio identici,anche a me non manca niente,ma..ad una''amica''ne sto affiancando una ''nuova'',e ti diro'di piu',stanotte ho ricevuto email inaspettata,una cosa alla quale non credevo,piu'....pero'3 extra potrebbero essere troppe.
Fidati di Conte..lui sa'.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Febbraio 2012)

Ciao tebe benvenuta.

Guarda mi scoccia andare a cercare il 3d a cui mi riferisco, ma c'è ne uno dove qualcuno se la fa con un cavallo, prova a cercarlo tu, eventualmente non ci riesci sono sicuro che il titolare del 3d ti aiuterà. E' un richiamo al trasgredire quello che cerco di fare, di aiutarti e di metterti in condizione di dire wuauu! stavolta mi sento davvero strana.. non riesco a decidere... poi eventualmente decidi ci sono varie posizioni che qua possiamo indicarti e consigliarti, basta domandare


----------



## stellina (2 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> *di solito quando si tromba tanto con l'amante, si tromba tanto di più anche con il compagno...occhio a non destare sospetti...*
> 
> almeno che poi non ci si innamora dell'amante...a quel punto trombare con il compagno lo si sente quasi come un tradimento...


interessante......


----------



## Tebe (2 Febbraio 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> ciao, la butto lì: ma se il tuo ragazzo ti ha già tradita e hai superato la cosa e anzi potrebbe tradirti tuttora e non ti importa, perché non glielo dici che hai voglia d'altro? Magari vi si apre un mondo! Non sarebbe bello? Complicità, condivisione ecc... Per il resto, se ci fosse il grande capo quoterebbe tuba


Allora. Non è che non mi importa, ma ho sempre tradito per cui conosco bene l'adrenalina e la cacofonia di emozioni che un corpo nuovo da...quindi in qualche modo capisco se il mio lui dovesse ritradirmi. Ma ciò non toglie che se lo scoprissi ci starei male comunque. Però c'è una differenza fondamentale tra come sono io e come è lui. Io non sono gelosa, lui di brutto.(io me ne fotto ovvio.) e se dovesse scoprirmi, non mi perdonerebbe, lo so. E' un moralista. Che predica bene e razzola malissimo. Da questo lato la comunicazione è zero.


----------



## Tebe (2 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> BuongiornoTebe siamo proprio identici,anche a me non manca niente,ma..ad una''amica''ne sto affiancando una ''nuova'',e ti diro'di piu',stanotte ho ricevuto email inaspettata,una cosa alla quale non credevo,piu'....pero'3 extra potrebbero essere troppe.
> Fidati di Conte..lui sa'.


3? 3?????????????????????????????
No scusa. O hai la resistenza di Nacho Vidal o almeno "spalmale" nel tempo!
Così aumentano i rischi!
Non ti dico di non farlo, alla fine il 3 sembra sia il numero perfetto, ma okkio!
Mi piace Conte con il suo modo pirotecnico di scrivere. Ho letto anche altri suoi interventi...normali...


----------



## Lostris (2 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> di solito quando si tromba tanto con l'amante, si tromba tanto di più anche con il compagno...occhio a non destare sospetti...


E questa da che statistica viene fuori???
Mah, io avevo letto che, mentre l'uomo quando tradisce ha una vita sessuale come prima all'interno del rapporto ufficiale, la donna che tradisce tende invece ad avere un calo col compagno.

Comunque, bando alle generalizzazioni, io col cavolo che trombavo di più con il mio compagno.
Molto meno.


----------



## Tubarao (2 Febbraio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> E questa da che statistica viene fuori???
> Mah, io avevo letto che, mentre l'uomo quando tradisce ha una vita sessuale come prima all'interno del rapporto ufficiale, la donna che tradisce tende invece ad avere un calo col compagno.
> 
> Comunque, bando alle generalizzazioni, io col cavolo che trombavo di più con il mio compagno.
> Molto meno.


Non fai neanche statistica........Ma che ti abbiamo preso a fare dico io


----------



## Lostris (2 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non fai neanche statistica........Ma che ti abbiamo preso a fare dico io


iange:
Mi impegnerò a essere nella media...

Anzi forse no.


----------



## Tebe (2 Febbraio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ciao tebe benvenuta.
> 
> Guarda mi scoccia andare a cercare il 3d a cui mi riferisco, ma c'è ne uno dove qualcuno se la fa con un cavallo, prova a cercarlo tu, eventualmente non ci riesci sono sicuro che il titolare del 3d ti aiuterà. E' un richiamo al trasgredire quello che cerco di fare, di aiutarti e di metterti in condizione di dire wuauu! stavolta mi sento davvero strana.. non riesco a decidere... poi eventualmente decidi ci sono varie posizioni che qua possiamo indicarti e consigliarti, basta domandare


Guarda...non ho bisogno di spinte per sentirmi Wow! mi sento davvero strana!.
Ho la sensazione di muovermi in una pelle diversa e che mi piace un sacco. Una pelle che erano 7 anni che non indossavo.
Per le posizioni...maleducato! Credi che non sappia fare il mio lavoro da amante per sesso?
Mi sento quasi offesa, guarda.
Tra l'altro poi. Non credo di lanciarmi in numeri da circo, almeno la prima volta. Lui è...Lui è...non so come classificarlo se non..timido? Impostato? Classico marito e padre di famiglia con un posto di comando sul lavoro? Uno in giacca e cravatta?
Non vorrei davvero gli venisse un coccolone nel momento in cui tiro fuori i miei toy.
Farò Candy Candy.


----------



## tebe (2 Febbraio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> E questa da che statistica viene fuori???
> Mah, io avevo letto che, mentre l'uomo quando tradisce ha una vita sessuale come prima all'interno del rapporto ufficiale, la donna che tradisce tende invece ad avere un calo col compagno.
> 
> Comunque, bando alle generalizzazioni, io col cavolo che trombavo di più con il mio compagno.
> Molto meno.


Io invece trombavo molto di più con quello ufficiale. Anzi...la mia vita sessuale all'interno della coppia migliorava


----------



## lothar57 (2 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Guarda...non ho bisogno di spinte per sentirmi Wow! mi sento davvero strana!.
> Ho la sensazione di muovermi in una pelle diversa e che mi piace un sacco. Una pelle che erano 7 anni che non indossavo.
> Per le posizioni...maleducato! Credi che non sappia fare il mio lavoro da amante per sesso?
> Mi sento quasi offesa, guarda.
> ...



farai l'invornita,,,attenta il sesso fuori casa e'tosto..non scherzarci tanto


----------



## Tebe (2 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> farai l'invornita,,,attenta il sesso fuori casa e'tosto..non scherzarci tanto


Ovvero? (mi devo preoccupare?)


----------



## lunaiena (2 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ovvero? (mi devo preoccupare?)




Ovvero ....che il gioco è bello finche dura poco.....

Ma poi non sono riuscita a capire cos'è che ti preoccupa tanto?
Sei sicura di quello che vuoi ,sei sicura di quello che hai,sei sicura di quello che non avrai e di quello che succederà,
meglio di cosi....
Vai colpisci che poi ne riparliamo no?


----------



## Tebe (2 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ovvero ....che il gioco è bello finche dura poco.....
> 
> Ma poi non sono riuscita a capire cos'è che ti preoccupa tanto?
> Sei sicura di quello che vuoi ,sei sicura di quello che hai,sei sicura di quello che non avrai e di quello che succederà,
> ...


Non lo so nemmeno io cosa mi preoccupa tanto. Mi sento davvero dissociata. La sto vivendo in maniera adrenalinica e vacanziera e non mi sembra normale. Cioè. Non lo so. Quando sono qui è tutto schiarito, normale, so cosa voglio...Poi leggo una mail che mi manda in cui magari scrive (con il suo solito modo asettico) che vorrebbe avermi li eccetera eccetera e io..io penso. Cazzo ma è sposato. Cazzo ha dei figli. Cazzo. 
Poi torno qui, leggo una risposta e tutto torna limpido come prima. Poi mi arriva un altra mail e...
Credo sia la sindrome della prima volta. Che non ho mai provato. 
Non lo so. E' successo tutto così all'improvviso che forse non sono riuscita a codificare bene me stessa.
O magari mi sono codificata bene.
Accidenti. Meglio che taccia e torni qui...dopo.
Se fa cilecca però non racconto niente. (e temo sia una concreta possibilità....)


----------



## Sole (2 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> BuongiornoTebe siamo proprio identici,*anche a me non manca niente*,ma..ad una''amica''ne sto affiancando una ''nuova'',e ti diro'di piu',stanotte ho ricevuto email inaspettata,una cosa alla quale non credevo,piu'....pero'3 extra potrebbero essere troppe.
> Fidati di Conte..lui sa'.


Lothar, su questo non ci giurerei eh.

Prova a stare qualche mese senza cercare nuove amichette e poi torna qui a dire la stessa cosa.

Puoi dire che 'apparentemente' non ti manca niente. Ma qualcosa ti manca eccome se sei sempre a caccia.


----------



## passante (2 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Allora. Non è che non mi importa, ma ho sempre tradito per cui conosco bene l'adrenalina e la *cacofonia di emozioni *che un corpo nuovo da...quindi in qualche modo capisco se il mio lui dovesse ritradirmi. Ma ciò non toglie che se lo scoprissi ci starei male comunque. Però c'è una differenza fondamentale tra come sono io e come è lui. Io non sono gelosa, lui di brutto.(io me ne fotto ovvio.) e se dovesse scoprirmi, non mi perdonerebbe, lo so. E' un moralista. Che predica bene e razzola malissimo. Da questo lato la comunicazione è zero.


io non dico di no, ma "cacofonia" indica na roba sgradevole (suoni sgradevoli per il loro susseguirsi, più o meno). 

comunque mi fa piacere che trombi, ma non capisco perchè hai bisogno di scriverlo


----------



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> io non dico di no, ma "cacofonia" *indica na roba sgradevole *(suoni sgradevoli per il loro susseguirsi, più o meno).
> 
> comunque mi fa piacere che trombi, ma non capisco perchè hai bisogno di scriverlo


è stato tubarao:singleeye:


----------



## Lostris (2 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è stato tubarao:singleeye:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E' vero!!! L'ho 'sentito' anch'io!!


----------



## passante (2 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è stato tubarao:singleeye:


:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2012)

questo forum è più entusiasmante del tredicesimo apostolo con totò riina, capperi!
non sai mai chi è chi e chi ti potrà insultare con un'approfondita analisi caratteriale:mrgreen:
per non saper né leggere né scrivere mi dichiaro prigioniera di guerra


----------



## exStemy (2 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo forum è più entusiasmante del tredicesimo apostolo con totò riina, capperi!
> non sai mai chi è chi e chi ti potrà insultare con un'approfondita analisi caratteriale:mrgreen:
> per non saper né leggere né scrivere mi dichiaro prigioniera di guerra


nun famo prigggionieri...tze'...

se voj, poj fa' la scema de guera...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrata (2 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo forum è più entusiasmante del tredicesimo apostolo con totò riina, capperi!
> non sai mai chi è chi e chi ti potrà insultare con un'approfondita analisi caratteriale:mrgreen:
> per non saper né leggere né scrivere mi dichiaro prigioniera di guerra


 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAXi_tE5vvE


----------



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2012)

exStemy ha detto:


> nun famo prigggionieri...tze'...
> 
> se voj, poj fa' la scema de guera...
> 
> ahahahahahahah


:racchia:
ben gentile


----------



## Non Registrata (2 Febbraio 2012)

*pensare*

Pensare che io in questo forum ci credevo ... che stupida che sono stata nel credere, che personaggi e, non aggiungo altro.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ovvero? (mi devo preoccupare?)


ovvero che da una scossa fortissima,non sia paragona a quello casalingo....vedrai,anzi proverai..poi mi racconti


----------



## Tebe (2 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ovvero che da una scossa fortissima,non sia paragona a quello casalingo....vedrai,anzi proverai..poi mi racconti


..........


----------



## lothar57 (2 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ..........


a riprova devi sapere che agli sportivi,esempio claciatori,il sesso al sabato sera,viene consigliato solo se casalingo..perche'non brucia e non emoziona come quello' fuori casa


----------



## Tebe (2 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ...mi sento già abbastanza erotomane. Se poi mi dici così...lo stupro.
E non posso...ha il cuore debole. 
Manca solo che gli venga una cricca al motel.
Chiamo il 118 e poi mentre scappo mi collego qui e chiedo lumi su come cavarsela...


----------



## lothar57 (2 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> lothar57 ...mi sento già abbastanza erotomane. Se poi mi dici così...lo stupro.
> E non posso...ha il cuore debole.
> Manca solo che gli venga una cricca al motel.
> Chiamo il 118 e poi mentre scappo mi collego qui e chiedo lumi su come cavarsela...


ma quanti anni ha??comunque alla mia amica un''sei sicuro di stare bene??''una volta e'scappato..alla fine.


----------



## tebe (2 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma quanti anni ha??comunque alla mia amica un''sei sicuro di stare bene??''una volta e'scappato..alla fine.


E' sotto i 50!!!! Tu pensa. Decido dopo eoni di tradire e chi becco? Un cardiopatico. Sarà sfiga. Però dice che è tutto sotto controllo...Mah...lo spero....
Sarebbe il massimo della sfiga essere beccata perchè lui ha avuto un infarto...
Mi viene da ridere...
Ma te l'ha chiesto la tua "amica"  dopo perchè eri provato? E cosa avete fatto! Da come scrivi mi sembri uno resistente, non un pivello!


----------



## Tubarao (2 Febbraio 2012)

tebe ha detto:


> E' sotto i 50!!!! Tu pensa. Decido dopo eoni di tradire e chi becco? Un cardiopatico. Sarà sfiga. Però dice che è tutto sotto controllo...Mah...lo spero....
> *Sarebbe il massimo della sfiga essere beccata perchè lui ha avuto un infarto...
> Mi viene da ridere...*
> Ma te l'ha chiesto la tua "amica"  dopo perchè eri provato? E cosa avete fatto! Da come scrivi mi sembri uno resistente, non un pivello!


 A chi ti chiederà spiegazioni puoi sempre rispondere: Appuntato, invece di venire se n'è andato.


----------



## Tebe (2 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A chi ti chiederà spiegazioni puoi sempre rispondere: Appuntato, invece di venire se n'è andato.


E alla moglie che dico? e al fidanzatino mio? Dubito fortemente di rimanere anonima se mi cricca sotto...
Però..uahuahuahuahuahuahuah.
Ma che mi rido. Se cricca è mica bello...


----------



## stellina (2 Febbraio 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Tubarao ha detto:


> A chi ti chiederà spiegazioni puoi sempre rispondere: Appuntato, invece di venire se n'è andato.


----------



## EWY (2 Febbraio 2012)

*Azzz!*



Tebe ha detto:


> E alla moglie che dico? e al fidanzatino mio? Dubito fortemente di rimanere anonima se mi cricca sotto...
> Però..uahuahuahuahuahuahuah.
> Ma che mi rido. Se cricca è mica bello...


Azz!! Sensazione unica: un cadavere nel letto...eppoi te la tiri dicendo : gli uomini mi muoiono tra le mani


----------



## Tebe (2 Febbraio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Azz!! Sensazione unica: un cadavere nel letto...eppoi te la tiri dicendo : gli uomini mi muoiono tra le mani


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Ti prego nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! Non ironeggiamo su questo o la prossima settimana quando (Finalmente! Pareva vergine!) quando sono li in motel con lui potrei cominciare a ridere come una stupida e come spiegargli "No, tranquillo. Non rido di te ma sai. Mi sono fatta nuovi amichetti traditori in un forum e gli ho raccontato che sei un pò debole di cuore e quindi se mi secchi tra le mani..."
Mi hai azzerato gli ormoni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Maledizione!


----------



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Ti prego nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! *Non ironeggiamo *su questo o la prossima settimana quando (Finalmente! Pareva vergine!) quando sono li in motel con lui potrei cominciare a ridere come una stupida e come spiegargli "No, tranquillo. Non rido di te ma sai. Mi sono fatta nuovi amichetti traditori in un forum e gli ho raccontato che sei un pò debole di cuore e quindi se mi secchi tra le mani..."
> Mi hai azzerato gli ormoni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Maledizione!


:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (2 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :mrgreen:


Che paura. Ho sudato freddo. Pensavo mi sgridassi per l'italiano non convenzionale. Uff...


----------



## passante (2 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Che paura. Ho sudato freddo. Pensavo mi sgridassi per *l'italiano non convenzionale*. Uff...


----------



## lothar57 (3 Febbraio 2012)

tebe ha detto:


> E' sotto i 50!!!! Tu pensa. Decido dopo eoni di tradire e chi becco? Un cardiopatico. Sarà sfiga. Però dice che è tutto sotto controllo...Mah...lo spero....
> Sarebbe il massimo della sfiga essere beccata perchè lui ha avuto un infarto...
> Mi viene da ridere...
> Ma te l'ha chiesto la tua "amica" dopo perchè eri provato? E cosa avete fatto! Da come scrivi mi sembri uno resistente, non un pivello!




:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:Buongiorno Tebe io per non sapere ne leggere ne scrivere,sto mollando la mia amante,che di anni ne ha 28,per una mia coetanea,54,finalmente non single,con marito e figli...percepisco gia'una tranquillita' che mi fara'bene.

Daiiiiii Tebe secondo te  posso raccontare quello che facemmo quel giorno?????I
Infatti non sono pivello,purtroppo sono...''maturo''.....ripeto e'sempre emozione violentae e F A V  O L O S A

alle faccia della maestre..


----------



## Tebe (3 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:Buongiorno Tebe io per non sapere ne leggere ne scrivere,sto mollando la mia amante,che di anni ne ha 28,per una mia coetanea,54,finalmente non single,con marito e figli...percepisco gia'una tranquillita' che mi fara'bene.
> 
> Daiiiiii Tebe secondo te  posso raccontare quello che facemmo quel giorno?????I
> Infatti non sono pivello,purtroppo sono...''maturo''.....ripeto e'sempre emozione violentae e F A V  O L O S A
> ...


No certo. Non devi scrivere quello che avete fatto quel giorno. E' un forum pubblico...
28 e 54 è una bella fatica....
Comunque...l'amante che stai mollando è quella che sta diventando gelosa? Ma perchè spesso le donne amanti si innamorano?
A me è capitato solo una volta, ma per il resto scindo benissimo come un uomo tra sesso e amore.
Si. Le ultime parole famose. Fra tre mesi magari scrivoi.
"NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. LO AMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
Ok. Oggi stupideira da ansia.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No certo. Non devi scrivere quello che avete fatto quel giorno. E' un forum pubblico...
> 28 e 54 è una bella fatica....
> Comunque...l'amante che stai mollando è quella che sta diventando gelosa? Ma perchè spesso le donne amanti si innamorano?
> A me è capitato solo una volta, ma per il resto scindo benissimo come un uomo tra sesso e amore.
> ...


sei fortunata Tebe..passo per la seconda volta oggi...si finge gelosa.o ha capito che ne trovo altre nkn lo so.ma ormai e'fine,non la sento da ieri mattina,meglio....
Questa e'come te..vedremo,,per ora e una voce e basta
ciao


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Allora. Non è che non mi importa, ma ho sempre tradito per cui conosco bene l'adrenalina e la cacofonia di emozioni che un corpo nuovo da...quindi in qualche modo capisco se il mio lui dovesse ritradirmi. Ma ciò non toglie che se lo scoprissi ci starei male comunque. Però c'è una differenza fondamentale tra come sono io e come è lui. Io non sono gelosa, lui di brutto.(io me ne fotto ovvio.) e se dovesse scoprirmi, non mi perdonerebbe, lo so. E' un moralista. Che predica bene e razzola malissimo. Da questo lato la comunicazione è zero.


Ma moncher che ti dicevo?
Tutti i moralisti che io conosco sono come dici tu...
E non sai come s'incazzano quando si accorgono che tu sei consapevole che razzolano malissimo eh?


----------



## Tebe (3 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma moncher che ti dicevo?
> Tutti i moralisti che io conosco sono come dici tu...
> E non sai come s'incazzano quando si accorgono che tu sei consapevole che razzolano malissimo eh?


Hai ragione Conte...i moralisti sono sempre i peggiori. E hai ragione ancora quando dici che si incazzano di brutto quando LI FAI diventare consapevoli. La cosa più strana però sai qual'è?
Che il mio lui, ripeto gelosissimo, ha sempre sbandierato il fatto che mai e poi mai mi avrebbe tradita, e invece...ma l'assurdo. E' che ancora oggi. Lui pensa comunque di essere una persona a modo con dei solidi valori, più "alti" dei miei che non vado in chiesa (lui si), che non sono cattolica (lui. Ovviamente si.) e mille altre cose. E mi ha pure detto testualmente "Io ho sbagliato, ma se mi tradisci tu non ti perdonerei mai e ti lascerei perchè sarebbe una sofferenza troppo grande. Io non sono come te."
E aggiungo. Già. Non sei come me. Peccato. Te la vivresti molto meglio.
E comunque...dopo 7 anni e un tradimento (temo non sia l'unico ma...non controllo) il mio essere fedele è stato definitivamente messo a riposo!!!
Spero solo ne valga la pena. Cioè. Tradisco dopo 7 anni ed è pure una ciofeca? (senza contare il rischio infarto....)

I


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hai ragione Conte...i moralisti sono sempre i peggiori. E hai ragione ancora quando dici che si incazzano di brutto quando LI FAI diventare consapevoli. La cosa più strana però sai qual'è?
> Che il mio lui, ripeto gelosissimo, ha sempre sbandierato il fatto che mai e poi mai mi avrebbe tradita, e invece...ma l'assurdo. E' che ancora oggi. Lui pensa comunque di essere una persona a modo con dei solidi valori, più "alti" dei miei che non vado in chiesa (lui si), che non sono cattolica (lui. Ovviamente si.) e mille altre cose. E mi ha pure detto testualmente "Io ho sbagliato, ma se mi tradisci tu non ti perdonerei mai e ti lascerei perchè sarebbe una sofferenza troppo grande. Io non sono come te."
> E aggiungo. Già. Non sei come me. Peccato. Te la vivresti molto meglio.
> E comunque...dopo 7 anni e un tradimento (temo non sia l'unico ma...non controllo) il mio essere fedele è stato definitivamente messo a riposo!!!
> ...


Mia cara come sai...
Ci sono gli incerti del mestiere...
Non tutte le mattane escono con il buco...no?
SOlo dopo saprai se ne è valsa la pena eh?


----------



## Tebe (3 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia cara come sai...
> Ci sono gli incerti del mestiere...
> Non tutte le mattane escono con il buco...no?
> SOlo dopo saprai se ne è valsa la pena eh?


Io penso positivo!!!!
Certo...se entro mercoledi prossimo non mi faccio più viva è inutile che scriva che è stata una ciofeca...
Ho una reputazione da difendere...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io penso positivo!!!!
> Certo...se entro mercoledi prossimo non mi faccio più viva è inutile che scriva che è stata una ciofeca...
> Ho una reputazione da difendere...


Senti sii signora.
Tu ravana qui il forum, e vedi dove MAI io ho osato dare un voto all'intimità...
Siamo umani eh?
E te lo dico come un uomo graziato...che alla prima è stato una ciafeca...perchè cavoli neanche a me riesce tutto bene...ma che poi in seconda istanza ha brillato come non mai...

Si fa e si tace!
Del resto non penso che il forum serva per decantare o millantare qualità amatorie eh?
Pensa che forse lui non gradirebbe no?

Piuttosto se sei pratica...
Sai che sono tutte cagate no?

Magari si pensa di provare chissà che emozioni e invece...tante volte ci si dice...ma insomma tutto qua?


----------



## Tebe (3 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti sii signora.
> Tu ravana qui il forum, e vedi dove MAI io ho osato dare un voto all'intimità...
> Siamo umani eh?
> E te lo dico come un uomo graziato...che alla prima è stato una ciafeca...perchè cavoli neanche a me riesce tutto bene...ma che poi in seconda istanza ha brillato come non mai...
> ...


Quanto hai ragione...faccio la furbetta ma alla fine. La prima. E' sempre la peggiore...
No, ma che decantare...solo che vi sto sfrucugliando abbastanza con sta storia...vi uso in pò da bidone emotivo per abbassare l'ansia da prestazione e prima volta tradimento dopo secoli, quindi...
Conteeeeee abbi poetà e pazienza!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quanto hai ragione...faccio la furbetta ma alla fine. La prima. E' sempre la peggiore...
> No, ma che decantare...solo che vi sto sfrucugliando abbastanza con sta storia...vi uso in pò da bidone emotivo per abbassare l'ansia da prestazione e prima volta tradimento dopo secoli, quindi...
> Conteeeeee abbi poetà e pazienza!!!!


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
Che tenerezza che mi fai...
Dai su un bel respiro...e fa che non ti pigli la cistite no?
Quella psicologica...
Ma si dai...se il tipo è di spirito...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Dai non chiamarlo tradimento...uffi...dai na botta di sesso extraconiugale no?
Poi se lui a sua volta ti ha tradito in passato...sei sempre in una botte di ferro eh?


----------



## tebe (3 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> Che tenerezza che mi fai...
> Dai su un bel respiro...e fa che non ti pigli la cistite no?
> Quella psicologica...
> ...


Oh Conte. Non ho mai avuto la cistite. Giuro sul mio vicino di casa che se mi becca vengo qui e chiedo a Min di cazziarti!!!!
Anche io mi faccio tenerezza guarda...penso cose che...lasciamo perdere...
Ok. Respiro.


----------



## EWY (3 Febbraio 2012)

*Troppi rischi...*



Tebe ha detto:


> Hai ragione Conte...i moralisti sono sempre i peggiori. E hai ragione ancora quando dici che si incazzano di brutto quando LI FAI diventare consapevoli. La cosa più strana però sai qual'è?
> Che il mio lui, ripeto gelosissimo, ha sempre sbandierato il fatto che mai e poi mai mi avrebbe tradita, e invece...ma l'assurdo. E' che ancora oggi. Lui pensa comunque di essere una persona a modo con dei solidi valori, più "alti" dei miei che non vado in chiesa (lui si), che non sono cattolica (lui. Ovviamente si.) e mille altre cose. E mi ha pure detto testualmente "Io ho sbagliato, ma se mi tradisci tu non ti perdonerei mai e ti lascerei perchè sarebbe una sofferenza troppo grande. Io non sono come te."
> E aggiungo. Già. Non sei come me. Peccato. Te la vivresti molto meglio.
> E comunque...dopo 7 anni e un tradimento (temo non sia l'unico ma...non controllo) il mio essere fedele è stato definitivamente messo a riposo!!!
> ...



Troppi rischi..l'infarto sarebbe il meno, lo lasci disteso sul letto ti vesti, arrivi a piedi alla reception del Motel, ritiri il tuo documento(falso naturalmente) e dici al portiere : ho lasciato un pacco regalo per lei in camera, lui alza la sbarra e vai...
Ma il rischio piu' grosso e' l'ansia da prestazione ...rischi di andare in bianco se calimero non si tira su'...


----------



## Tebe (3 Febbraio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Troppi rischi..l'infarto sarebbe il meno, lo lasci disteso sul letto ti vesti, arrivi a piedi alla reception del Motel, ritiri il tuo documento(falso naturalmente) e dici al portiere : ho lasciato un pacco regalo per lei in camera, lui alza la sbarra e vai...
> Ma il rischio piu' grosso e' l'ansia da prestazione ...rischi di andare in bianco se calimero non si tira su'...


Domani prima cosa vado dal mio amico segreto falsario e mi faccio stampare un documento falso. Grazie per la dritta.
Poi...ora. le quattro volte in cui abbiamo avuto incontri ravvicinati ho appurato senza ombra di dubbio che la sotto tutto funziona più che bene.
Ok. Li era una situazione protetta dove già si sapeva che non si poteva scopare e qui invece si parla di una stanza di un motel da tromba con tanto di specchi sul soffitto...(mah...).
E lui non è un traditore seriale, quindi...si...il rischio cilecca è più che plausibile.
Ma infatti oggi ho messo le mani avanti con lui Gli ho detto di portarsi il costume. Al limite ci facciamo un bagno nella specie di piscina ad idromassaggio che c'è nella stanza....O ci guardiamo un film. O magari posso tagliarlo a pezzi.


----------



## tebecheaspetta (4 Febbraio 2012)

*OK. ci siamo*

Tanto ormai si è capito che qui mi sfogo e posso cretineggiare in assoluta tranquillità.
Ancora sms oggi. succederà domani...SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!
Si stò cxxo. se la Sibilla cumana qui ha ragione, potrebbe essere una scopata piena di problemi...
Va beh...i problemi si affronteranno quando arriveranno. Se arriveranno. nella vita faccio così. Non mi fascio la testa prima.
Intanto domani metto le mani avanti e tra una cosa e l'altra gli ricordo che: No amanti fissi. Si sesso (ogni tanto e se ne vale la pena). Niente robe tipo cene e puttanate varie. 
Quindi riassumendo. Solo esclusivamente sesso. ( e se mi parla dei bambini o della moglie lo strangolo con le mie parigine)
Lui toy. Io toy.
Cioè...dopo tutta l'artiglieria pesante che ho messo in campo. Per mesi!!! Lui oggi mi scrive....te la senti?
TE LA SENTI COSA!
Ok sono in ansia. La smetto. Vado a leggere un pò di drammi. 
Magari bevo. Sono astemia ma...
No. Mi depilo. ma che diavolo mi depilo che l'ho fatto ieri.(beh. Posso ridepilarmi. C'è chi controlla il cellulare del marito traditore ogni 30 secondi io posso depilarmi 20 volte al giorno, no?)
Pedicure. Magari tolgo lo smalto rosa bambina e metto quello rosso sesso. Naaaaa...non sarei credibile.
Sarà dura fino a domani sera. Durissima.
Mi sento già vagamente psicopatica. Più del solito intendo.


----------



## Eliade.temp (4 Febbraio 2012)

tebecheaspetta ha detto:


> Tanto ormai si è capito che qui mi sfogo e posso cretineggiare in assoluta tranquillità.
> Ancora sms oggi. succederà domani...SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!
> Si stò cxxo. se la Sibilla cumana qui ha ragione, potrebbe essere una scopata piena di problemi...
> Va beh...i problemi si affronteranno quando arriveranno. Se arriveranno. nella vita faccio così. Non mi fascio la testa prima.
> ...


Ma scusa...domani?? 
Di domenica?? 
E poi dici che sono sibilla...mah....


----------



## Eliade (4 Febbraio 2012)

tebecheaspetta ha detto:


> Tanto ormai si è capito che qui mi sfogo e posso cretineggiare in assoluta tranquillità.
> Ancora sms oggi. succederà domani...SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!
> Si stò cxxo. se la Sibilla cumana qui ha ragione, potrebbe essere una scopata piena di problemi...
> Va beh...i problemi si affronteranno quando arriveranno. Se arriveranno. nella vita faccio così. Non mi fascio la testa prima.
> ...


Non potrebbe essere la scopata ad essere piena di problemi, ma il resto...
Forse non tanto per te, ma per lui secondo me, si.:condom:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2012)

tebecheaspetta ha detto:


> Tanto ormai si è capito che qui mi sfogo e posso cretineggiare in assoluta tranquillità.
> Ancora sms oggi. succederà domani...SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!
> Si stò cxxo. se la Sibilla cumana qui ha ragione, potrebbe essere una scopata piena di problemi...
> Va beh...i problemi si affronteranno quando arriveranno. Se arriveranno. nella vita faccio così. Non mi fascio la testa prima.
> ...


Il tuo sanguefreddo la dice lunga...


----------



## Eliade (4 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il tuo sanguefreddo la dice lunga...


:rotfl:


----------



## tebecheaspetta (4 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade.temp ha detto:


> Ma scusa...domani??
> Di domenica??
> E poi dici che sono sibilla...mah....


INFATTI!!! Proprio te volevo!!!
Appena mi ha mandato l'sms mi si è girato lo stomaco!!!
Cioè...io la domenica non l'avevo nemmeno presa in considerazione e invece...
Cioè. Sono diventata un virus per lui!
Sibilla. Vuota il sacco. Dimmi cosa pensi.


----------



## Eliade (4 Febbraio 2012)

tebecheaspetta ha detto:


> INFATTI!!! Proprio te volevo!!!
> Appena mi ha mandato l'sms mi si è girato lo stomaco!!!
> Cioè...io la domenica non l'avevo nemmeno presa in considerazione e invece...
> Cioè. Sono diventata un virus per lui!
> Sibilla. Vuota il sacco. Dimmi cosa pensi.


:rotfl::rotfl:
E' la storia più eccitante che abbia mai letto qua, manco quella che scoprì il marito mentre si trombava la pecora può superare tutto ciò! :rotfl: :rotfl:
Allora....la domenica dovrebbe essere assolutamente OUT, per un padre di famiglia o no? a meno di rari casi, la vedo difficile che si possa muovere....

Hai detto che non è un traditore, hai detto che è un leader abituato ad essere trattato come tale. Però parliamoci chiaro, può darsi che dal punto di vista dei rapporti con l'altro sesso sia piuttosto, come dire, inesperto?
Può essere..di sicuro lo hai destabilizzato, lo hai sicuramente smosso e colpito. Però tutto ciò cosa può aver comportato?
I casi sono due:
1- Ha perso totalmente la capoccia per te e quindi freme per vederti, e qui sorgono i problemi.
2- Ha perso totalmente la capoccia per la situazione. Come dire che non sta capendo più nulla, insomma...magari voleva aspettare, poi ha pensato sia meglio anticipare. insomma sta nel panico come te, solo che tu ci sei un po' più abituata.

La sensazione che ho avuto per, e da quei nasce la tristezza per lui, è che sia un uomo che non conosce le mezze misure e che quindi potrebbe fare qualche sciocchezza. ma tutto ciò solo in base alle tue parole e a come hai descritto lui e la situazione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> E' la storia più eccitante che abbia mai letto qua, manco quella che scoprì il marito mentre si trombava la pecora può superare tutto ciò! :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Allora....la domenica dovrebbe essere assolutamente OUT, per un padre di famiglia o no? a meno di rari casi, la vedo difficile che si possa muovere....
> 
> ...


Ahhhh, ma quella calma e ponderata è lei allora!!! Eli, avvisami la prossima volta... l'avevo confusa con una che mandava pacchi con perizomi e foto osè....


----------



## Eliade (4 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ahhhh, ma quella calma e ponderata è lei allora!!! Eli, avvisami la prossima volta... l'avevo confusa con una che mandava pacchi con perizomi e foto osè....


Daiiiiiiii :rotfl:
Poverina!!!! :rotfl:
Non capita mica tutti i giorni di tradire dopo 7 anni di fedeltà e per giunta con un non traditore! :rotfl:

Scusa tebe, mi fa troppo morire 'sta storia! Non vedo l'ora che la tua registrazione sia attiva!  :rotfl:

PS Tranquilla Sbri, la prossima volta ti spiego prima la situazione! :rotfl:


----------



## Tebecheaspetta (4 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> E' la storia più eccitante che abbia mai letto qua, manco quella che scoprì il marito mentre si trombava la pecora può superare tutto ciò! :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Allora....la domenica dovrebbe essere assolutamente OUT, per un padre di famiglia o no? a meno di rari casi, la vedo difficile che si possa muovere....
> 
> ...


Si si. Pigliami per il culo con la storia eccitante. Io volevo solo trombare...
La domenica infatti ha destabilizzato tutto, maledizione e perdindirindina.
In questo periodo sono senza compagno, perchè è via fino a venerdi per lavoro, quindi mi stavo organizzando da lunedi in poi.
Il week c'è la moglie e la prole, no?
Oggi mi manda un sms "Partito?" e io "Si. Partito." chiusa li.
No. "Che ne dici di domani tardo pomeriggio e poi...sera?"
Ero al super che sceglievo le banane (un segno?) e mi è caduta la mandibola.
Ho risposto si ovviamente. E ho comprato 10 kg di banane
Ho detto che non è un traditore. tendenzialmente vero.
E' sposato da 15 anni credo abbia tradito una volta sola. ....mentre scrivo mi è venuto in mente che quando me l'ha detto ha pure aggiunto che è stata una storia abbastanza lunga e coinvolgente....
Inesperto...no...anzi...Sia nel modo di approcciarsi  a me normale, sia in situazioni hard...no no...non mi risulta...Anche se è indubbio che ho scopato più io che lui nella vita. 
La situazione peggiora ad ogni post che scrivo....
Comunque credo che la risposta più vicina alla realtà sia la 1.
Non credo che abbia una cotta. Ancora. ma gli ho sconvolto i bioritmi questo è palese.
Come scrivo sono. 
Sono diretta. Positiva. Non riconosco molto l'autorità. Ironica.
Lui è...lui è...beh...hai capito com'è.
Comunque scrivere mi fa bene.
Credo che la mia linea di azione sia ormai delineata.
Stroncargli ogni sogno eventualmente romantico che gli possa balenare in testa.
Ora capisco quando gli uomini dicono. Ho ragionato con il caxxo.
Ecco. Sto ragionando un pò così. Non ho più un cervello, ma un groviglio di ormoni.
Quest'uomo è talmente uomo che devo assolutamente mapparlo in un letto, sul tavolo nella doccia, insomma dove vuole, ma nello stesso momento se fossi meno ormonale e più me stessa...mollerei il colpo subito.
Perchè la tua sensazione sul super manager terrore di tutti...è la stessa mia.
Lo vedo un pò come una pentola a pressione. Represso per una vita. Un educazione assolutamente conformista.
E poi. Arriva Trilly. Io...( e tu Sibilla ci metti del tuo...)


----------



## tebech aspetta (4 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ahhhh, ma quella calma e ponderata è lei allora!!! Eli, avvisami la prossima volta... l'avevo confusa con una che mandava pacchi con perizomi e foto osè....


Chi, io? non mi risulta...anzi...credo di avergli mandato un immaginetta sacra e mutande contenitive.
Stai sbagliando sicuramente persona


----------



## tebechesapetta (4 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Daiiiiiiii :rotfl:
> Poverina!!!! :rotfl:
> Non capita mica tutti i giorni di tradire dopo 7 anni di fedeltà e per giunta con un non traditore! :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Brava Sibilla difendimi. 7 anni son sette anni, eh?


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2012)

*Non sono più un ospite!*

...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...


Benvenuta!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Benvenuta!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Grazie Conte...ma è vero che una ha beccato il marito trombare con la pecora?
No...non vorrei dire...ma...mi pigliate per il culo?
No, perchè vorrei proprio sapere cosa gli avete detto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Grazie Conte...ma è vero che una ha beccato il marito trombare con la pecora?
> No...non vorrei dire...ma...mi pigliate per il culo?
> No, perchè vorrei proprio sapere cosa gli avete detto.


Bhe... piace vincere facile no? il marito della sua amante era già becco...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bhe... piace vincere facile no? il marito della sua amante era già becco...


:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2012)

Tanto per farmi abbassare l'ansia. Ieri eravamo rimasti che mi avrebbe sapere più tardi ora e luogo di incontro (la meta la sappiamo)
Mi arriva adesso un sms in cui mi scrive. Manca poco.
.........
Devo chiarificare al più presto le mie intenzioni solo trombine.
Non ci sto dentro oggi.
Quasi quasi vado al cinema o trituro il tipo biondo venticinquenne che mi fa gli occhi dolci nonostante io per lui sia un pò tardona.
Ma almeno lì siamo sicuri che è solo sesso.
7 anni di fedeltà e poi, come dice Sibilla, becco uno che...Non è abituato a tradire.
Me le cerco. Con il lanternino proprio.:bleah:


----------



## EWY (5 Febbraio 2012)

*Azz*



Tebe ha detto:


> Tanto per farmi abbassare l'ansia. Ieri eravamo rimasti che mi avrebbe sapere più tardi ora e luogo di incontro (la meta la sappiamo)
> Mi arriva adesso un sms in cui mi scrive. Manca poco.
> .........
> Devo chiarificare al più presto le mie intenzioni solo trombine.
> ...



Manca poco......non sta' piu' nella pelle perche' non ha mai tradito...mah!? Rischi di ritrovarti un amante che nel momento clou inizia a piangere a dirotto perche' sta' tradendo naah !! minchia che situazione drammaticaaa!! gna' fa' , secondo me gna' fa' noooo!!
Azz ma per tradire la prima volta dopo 7anni ripiega sul 25enne arrapato...quello e' un martello pneumatico...


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Manca poco......non sta' piu' nella pelle perche' non ha mai tradito...mah!? Rischi di ritrovarti un amante che nel momento clou inizia a piangere a dirotto perche' sta' tradendo naah !! minchia che situazione drammaticaaa!! gna' fa' , secondo me gna' fa' noooo!!
> Azz ma per tradire la prima volta dopo 7anni ripiega sul 25enne arrapato...quello e' un martello pneumatico...


No, ha già tradito. Una volta sola a quanto pare.
Non credo si metta a piangere a dirotto, anzi...spero che faccia quello per cui l'ho scelto.
Fare l'uomo. 
E si...sta situazione sta diventando drammatica. Ma spero sempre che sia io a farmi le fisse perchè il mio ego è talmente smisurato che penso a prescindere che tutti si possano innamorare di me.

Il 25enne è sempre più nei pensieri ma...sarebbe una roba normale. Dove io comando e lui esegue. 
Non ho bisogno del martello pneumatico, non mi manca nulla a casa.
Ho bisogno. Per una fottuta volta nella vita. Che qualcuno. Prenda il comando!
E che cavolo. Chiedo tanto?


----------



## Eliade (5 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Grazie Conte...ma è vero che una ha beccato il marito trombare con la pecora?
> No...non vorrei dire...ma...mi pigliate per il culo?
> No, perchè vorrei proprio sapere cosa gli avete detto.


Verissimo!!!
Ovviamente nessuno le ha creduto....:carneval:..solo che non trovo la discussione!


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Verissimo!!!
> Ovviamente nessuno le ha creduto....:carneval:..solo che non trovo la discussione!


Quindi l'avete bollata come balla? E se fosse stato vero?
Ma poverina....ma ci pensi? Io credo che ci uscirei di testa.
No dai. Cioè...fatti curare.
Sono piuttosto libera nelle perversioni ma tutto ha un limite.
Ma soprattutto. La pecora...dai...madonna mi viene da vomitare.


----------



## Eliade (5 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quindi l'avete bollata come balla? E se fosse stato vero?
> Ma poverina....ma ci pensi? Io credo che ci uscirei di testa.
> No dai. Cioè...fatti curare.
> Sono piuttosto libera nelle perversioni ma tutto ha un limite.
> Ma soprattutto. La pecora...dai...madonna mi viene da vomitare.


:rotfl: :rotfl:
Te la devo trovare!

Ma alla fine oggi cosa indosserai??
Gli hai per caso chiesto come farà a dileguarsi oggi?


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Te la devo trovare!
> 
> Ma alla fine oggi cosa indosserai??
> Gli hai per caso chiesto come farà a dileguarsi oggi?


Indosserò brasiliane in microfibra  bianca con canotta aderente uguale come intimo.
Pantaloni. Maglia. Stivali.
Niente di eclatante...non voglio mettere benzina sul fuoco e poi...poi questo è il mio stile.
E credo anche che mi truccherò molto poco. E magari tiro su i capelli.
Tipo santa in sostanza...:mrgreen:
Non gli ho chiesto come farà a dileguarsi oggi e stasera...e credo che nemmeno lo vorrò sapere...

La cosa fantastica è che il mio mega capo stamattina mi ha chiamata dicendo che lunedi mattina ci sarà una riunione improvvisa "con quegli stronzi" ovvero lui e i suoi sottoposti.
Mi sento già male...


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2012)

ok. Vado.:condom:


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quindi l'avete bollata come balla? E se fosse stato vero?
> Ma poverina....ma ci pensi? Io credo che ci uscirei di testa.
> No dai. Cioè...fatti curare.
> Sono piuttosto libera nelle perversioni ma tutto ha un limite.
> Ma soprattutto. La pecora...dai...madonna mi viene da vomitare.


chissà se poi si è lavato prima di andare con la moglie.......


----------



## Leda (5 Febbraio 2012)

Chissà come sarà andata?


----------



## scetat'Carulì!! (5 Febbraio 2012)

che pazza la tipa!!!però da 2 gg sto seguendo questa storia......e mi avete fatto morire dal ridere!!!sono entrata in questo forum più volte....forse anni fa mi registrai e da allora  quando mi girano ci faccio sempre una capatina....Vi chiederete?come ti classifichi!!?!probabile CORNUTA!!!....io la mano sul fuoco non ce la metto mai!!!!!Anche la mia è una storia di pura castità...12 anni, primo uomo, primo bacio ...bla ...bla...quelle da film....che fa sognare le quindicenni!  Leggere questa situazione, mi ha intrigato....quasi quasi....invece di farmi regalare x San Valentino un gran bel vibratore, me ne trovo uno in carne ed ossa....sono anche una bella figa....ma non ho mai saputo sfruttare a pieno questa dote........le occasioni capitano, ma le schivo a priori per mantenere la storia perfetta!!!Ma oggi quasi trentenne, ci ripenso....atttenzione!!leggendovi mi avete fatto pensare al tradimento per la prima volta come qualcosa di non così peccaminoso!!!non ho mica un indice di consumo???ma la data di scadenza? quella si!poi nonnina con le rughe e pellecchie varie, mi guarderò allo specchio e dirò?quando era tempo di Flora potevi GODERTELA!!!!quindi mi darò da fare.......ma vi chiedo una cosa???ma l'amante si sceglie, si ricerca o tutto capita per caso??.............


----------



## Eliade (5 Febbraio 2012)

scetat'Carulì!! ha detto:


> atttenzione!!*leggendovi mi avete fatto pensare al tradimento per la prima volta come qualcosa di non così peccaminoso!*!!non ho mica un indice di consumo???ma la data di scadenza? quella si!poi nonnina con le rughe e pellecchie varie, mi guarderò allo specchio e dirò?quando era tempo di Flora potevi GODERTELA!!!!quindi mi darò da fare.......ma vi chiedo una cosa???ma l'amante si sceglie, si ricerca o tutto capita per caso??.............


In realtà, per me, lo è sempre.
Però molto dipende da come lo affronti, se sei in grado di sostenerne le conseguenze e da quello che vuoi dalla vita.

Se la tua storia è importante e schivi le occasioni per mantenere la storia perfetta...forse un motivo ci sarà no?

E' una questione di scelte...


----------



## Eliade (5 Febbraio 2012)

Chissà se tebe avraà fatto prima su, prima giù, e se alle 20.26 starà facendo su p giù o starà guardando un film! :rotfl:

Secondo me sarà un continuo su e giù....:rotfl:

Tebe vorrei i particolari coloriti da te, please! :rotfl:


----------



## scetat'Carulì! (5 Febbraio 2012)

Il motivo?sono sempre stata un pò trattenuta....anche la mia amica psicoterapeuta dice: hai un self control che fa paura!!!in tutto e per tutto nella vita!!!Sono Miss Pugnetta Mentale classe 1983!...me la godo a tratti!   E NON VA BENE.....considerando la premonizione Maya......qui ci perdo Filippo e il panaro!


----------



## Eliade (5 Febbraio 2012)

scetat'Carulì! ha detto:


> Il motivo?sono sempre stata un pò trattenuta....anche la mia amica psicoterapeuta dice: hai un self control che fa paura!!!in tutto e per tutto nella vita!!!Sono Miss Pugnetta Mentale classe 1983!...me la godo a tratti!   E NON VA BENE.....considerando la premonizione Maya......qui ci perdo Filippo e il panaro!


Dunque lo schivare tutte le occasioni per preservare la tua storia, nasce solo da fatto che ti fai troppe pippe mentali?

E perché credi di essere cornuta?


----------



## EWY (5 Febbraio 2012)

scetat'Carulì!! ha detto:


> che pazza la tipa!!!però da 2 gg sto seguendo questa storia......e mi avete fatto morire dal ridere!!!sono entrata in questo forum più volte....forse anni fa mi registrai e da allora  quando mi girano ci faccio sempre una capatina....Vi chiederete?come ti classifichi!!?!probabile CORNUTA!!!....io la mano sul fuoco non ce la metto mai!!!!!Anche la mia è una storia di pura castità...12 anni, primo uomo, primo bacio ...bla ...bla...quelle da film....che fa sognare le quindicenni!  Leggere questa situazione, mi ha intrigato....quasi quasi....invece di farmi regalare x San Valentino un gran bel vibratore, me ne trovo uno in carne ed ossa....sono anche una bella figa....ma non ho mai saputo sfruttare a pieno questa dote........le occasioni capitano, ma le schivo a priori per mantenere la storia perfetta!!!Ma oggi quasi trentenne, ci ripenso....atttenzione!!leggendovi mi avete fatto pensare al tradimento per la prima volta come qualcosa di non così peccaminoso!!!non ho mica un indice di consumo???ma la data di scadenza? quella si!poi nonnina con le rughe e pellecchie varie, mi guarderò allo specchio e dirò?quando era tempo di Flora potevi GODERTELA!!!!quindi mi darò da fare.......ma vi chiedo una cosa???ma l'amante si sceglie, si ricerca o tutto capita per caso??.............



Benvenuta nel club...Scitati Carolina!! Che aspetti? Una botta di vita! Lascia perdere il vibratore che rischi di prendere la corrente!
Il tradimento non e' peccaminoso, e' meglio del tiramisu', poi se sei una bella figa...eddai! mettiti in gioco, ogni lasciata e' persa!
L'amante puoi sceglierlo come ti pare, aho..pero' mi raccomando evita i cardiopatici e punta sui 50enni...vedrai che botta di vita!


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Chissà se tebe avraà fatto prima su, prima giù, e se alle 20.26 starà facendo su p giù o starà guardando un film! :rotfl:
> 
> Secondo me sarà un continuo su e giù....:rotfl:
> 
> Tebe vorrei i particolari coloriti da te, please! :rotfl:


Secondo me lui si è fatto trovare con addosso il completino di pizzo che era nel pacco e l'ultima edizione di Cuoio&Frusta in mano...


----------



## Eliade (5 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me lui si è fatto trovare con addosso il completino di pizzo che era nel pacco e l'ultima edizione di Cuoio&Frusta in mano...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Magari le dice:"visto che tu sei l'intimo bianco, io faccio l'intimo nero!" :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## scetat'Carulì (5 Febbraio 2012)

Si in fondo si.....mi sono ritrovata più volte, per lunghi periodi, lontana dal mio ragazzo!come ben sai, ci sono giorni fisiologici per la donna in cui gli ormoni vanno a 1000 e in quei momenti semmai mi è capitato di sentirmi attratta x qualcuno che frequentavo in comitiva o conoscevo per caso!!!ho sempre esorcizzato il momento, pensando che non ne valesse la pena!a distanza di tempo, mi dico se mi fossi divertita non avrei perso niente e probabilemte mi sarei tolta anche qulche soddisfazione!
Xchè mi sento cornuta? perchè non conosco uomo che non abbia avuto almeno 2 donne nella vita, lui aveva 19 anni quando si fidanzò con me e fa un lavoro di prestigio che lo porta in giro per il mondo!!!per mesi a volte non ci vediamo e ci sa fare molto con le donne!!!poi qualcosa di ambiguo è capitato in passato....anche se non ho nessuna certezza!!!


----------



## EWY (5 Febbraio 2012)

*allora..*



Tebe ha detto:


> No, ha già tradito. Una volta sola a quanto pare.
> Non credo si metta a piangere a dirotto, anzi...spero che faccia quello per cui l'ho scelto.
> Fare l'uomo.
> E si...sta situazione sta diventando drammatica. Ma spero sempre che sia io a farmi le fisse perchè il mio ego è talmente smisurato che penso a prescindere che tutti si possano innamorare di me.
> ...


Ti consiglio il capitano di fregata De Falco...a lui non sfuggirai....Cazzo! Tebe, adesso prendo io il comando!


----------



## Scetat'Carulì (5 Febbraio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Benvenuta nel club...Scitati Carolina!! Che aspetti? Una botta di vita! Lascia perdere il vibratore che rischi di prendere la corrente!
> Il tradimento non e' peccaminoso, e' meglio del tiramisu', poi se sei una bella figa...eddai! mettiti in gioco, ogni lasciata e' persa!
> L'amante puoi sceglierlo come ti pare, aho..pero' mi raccomando evita i cardiopatici e punta sui 50enni...vedrai che botta di vita!


eeeee...tiri l'acqua al tuo mulino!!!dicendomi scegli tra i 50 enni..vero?  cmq il vibratore lo Voglio!!!mi sono rotta di astinenze sessuali....sentirsi frustrata sessualmente non è una gran bella cosa!almeno mi diverto da sola!!!!ma non con metodi casalinghi!!!ahahahha!!!sono un pò atrofizzata x la questione accalappiamento uomini!!!me la tiro un pò!ma in questo caso si ottiene più con il miele che con l'aceto vero????non vorrei impelagarmi in corteggiamenti...soprattuto perchè non vorrei problemi!!!!e poi  se inizia a piacermi???porca troia...mica me lo posso trovà stupido!!!o il cervello in queste cose non conta!!!


----------



## EWY (5 Febbraio 2012)

*Embe' ...*



Scetat'Carulì ha detto:


> eeeee...tiri l'acqua al tuo mulino!!!dicendomi scegli tra i 50 enni..vero?  cmq il vibratore lo Voglio!!!mi sono rotta di astinenze sessuali....sentirsi frustrata sessualmente non è una gran bella cosa!almeno mi diverto da sola!!!!ma non con metodi casalinghi!!!ahahahha!!!sono un pò atrofizzata x la questione accalappiamento uomini!!!me la tiro un pò!ma in questo caso si ottiene più con il miele che con l'aceto vero????non vorrei impelagarmi in corteggiamenti...soprattuto perchè non vorrei problemi!!!!e poi  se inizia a piacermi???porca troia...mica me lo posso trovà stupido!!!o il cervello in queste cose non conta!!!


I 50enni hanno una marcia in piu' eppoi non si innamorano ed e' molto importante questo, metti che trovi un 30enne che si innamora di brutto e poi ti rompe le palle e magari ti viene a suonare il campanello la notte di capodanno dicendoti che gli manchi?
Nhaaa! Consiglio: almeno 100Km di distanza, 2° cellulare con nuovo num, mai farti venire a prendere sotto casa, non innamorarti soprattutto se no' so' cazzi!!!! Il miele va' bene ma non troppo...Il cervello conta moltissimo, lascia perdere gli stupidi, si attaccano come le mosche..per il vibratore ok, ma solo nei momenti di astinenza, da usare con cautela...


----------



## Eliade (5 Febbraio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> I 50enni hanno una marcia in piu'


 Carulì, non dagli ascolto...quelle sono le ultime cartucce!!!:rotfl:

Però in fondo meglio che ci credi, così ci saranno più 30enni per me..:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (5 Febbraio 2012)

Scetat'Carulì ha detto:


> eeeee...tiri l'acqua al tuo mulino!!!dicendomi scegli tra i 50 enni..vero?  cmq il vibratore lo Voglio!!!mi sono rotta di astinenze sessuali....sentirsi frustrata sessualmente non è una gran bella cosa!almeno mi diverto da sola!!!!ma non con metodi casalinghi!!!ahahahha!!!sono un pò atrofizzata x la questione accalappiamento uomini!!!me la tiro un pò!ma in questo caso si ottiene più con il miele che con l'aceto vero????non vorrei impelagarmi in corteggiamenti...soprattuto perchè non vorrei problemi!!!!e poi  se inizia a piacermi???porca troia...mica me lo posso trovà stupido!!!o il cervello in queste cose non conta!!!


Ma quindi con tuo marito/compagno...niente bunga bunga?
A 30 anni??


----------



## scetat'Carulì (5 Febbraio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> I 50enni hanno una marcia in piu' eppoi non si innamorano ed e' molto importante questo, metti che trovi un 30enne che si innamora di brutto e poi ti rompe le palle e magari ti viene a suonare il campanello la notte di capodanno dicendoti che gli manchi?
> Nhaaa! Consiglio: almeno 100Km di distanza, 2° cellulare con nuovo num, mai farti venire a prendere sotto casa, non innamorarti soprattutto se no' so' cazzi!!!! Il miele va' bene ma non troppo...Il cervello conta moltissimo, lascia perdere gli stupidi, si attaccano come le mosche..per il vibratore ok, ma solo nei momenti di astinenza, da usare con cautela...


nooooo!!!il campanello nooooooo!!! e poi i 40 enni che fai li butti!!!????
Azz 100km di distanza!!!.....e alllora devo ecludere le conoscenze strette....i colleghi di lavoro....gli amici fidati.....i vicini.....gli amici boni dell'amica.....MI CONVIENE ISCRIVERMI AD UNA CHAT X INCONTRI!!!brrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!bè aspetto che arrivi l'uomo d'oltre oceano!!!!oppure vado io alla scoperta di nuoivi orizzonti....
usare con cautela il vibratore???perchè?scusa l'ingenuità!?che potrebbe succedere....mi potrei innamorare di lui???


----------



## scetat'Carulì (5 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma quindi con tuo marito/compagno...niente bunga bunga?
> A 30 anni??


eee e come avrei resistito???si che sono fedele...ma così cè da spararsi!!!lui è fuori spesso e io mi sono scocciata del mio autoerotismo casalingo.....anche nella masturbazione bisogna essere innovativi!io credo!perciò per il nostro 12 San Valentino voglio il voibratore, che volendo userò anche con lui!!!....il bunga bunga con lui va bene!siamo molto in sintonia!!!


----------



## EWY (5 Febbraio 2012)

scetat'Carulì ha detto:


> nooooo!!!il campanello nooooooo!!! e poi i 40 enni che fai li butti!!!????
> Azz 100km di distanza!!!.....e alllora devo ecludere le conoscenze strette....i colleghi di lavoro....gli amici fidati.....i vicini.....gli amici boni dell'amica.....MI CONVIENE ISCRIVERMI AD UNA CHAT X INCONTRI!!!brrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!bè aspetto che arrivi l'uomo d'oltre oceano!!!!oppure vado io alla scoperta di nuoivi orizzonti....
> usare con cautela il vibratore???perchè?scusa l'ingenuità!?che potrebbe succedere....mi potrei innamorare di lui???



I 40enni vanno benissimo, ma sai noi 50enni abbiamo un pochino di esperienza in piu', la mia lei mi dice : nooo non puo' essere! mai provato cose simili...(non scendo nei particolari)...mooolto durevole, ma molto di piu' del vibratore al quale si scaricano le batterie...noi 50enni duracell... Lothar puo' confermare, anche lui ci da' che ci da'...conosco una donna che si e' innamorata del suo vibratore, ha lasciato marito ed e' andata a convivere con lui...


----------



## EWY (5 Febbraio 2012)

*Cartucce?*



Eliade ha detto:


> Carulì, non dagli ascolto...quelle sono le ultime cartucce!!!:rotfl:
> 
> Però in fondo meglio che ci credi, così ci saranno più 30enni per me..:rotfl:


Ultime cartucce? proprio ieri le ho contate, ce ne sono ancora un casino ..hai voglia quante! mio nonno le ha finite a 93 anni, e in punto di morte gridava : voglio una donnaaaa!!! poverino se ci penso....


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

*Tornata da un ora.*

Mi sono scofanata una bistecca enorme. Insalata. Una mela. 
Poi mi sono fatta una doccia.
Poi mi sono messa il pigiama.
POI sono qui al pc......................................
...................................................
..........................................................
....................................................................
Credo che domani mi butterò sul 25enne.
E non aggiungo altro per ora. Domani se vi interessa racconto.
Ho la stessa empatia di un crotalo.
Comunque. Una cosa posso dirla.
Sesso orale fantastico.
ma appunto...io volevo l'uomo.
......ha fatto cilecca.......non totale ma...:incazzato:

p.s. Vedo che avete fatto una festa in mia assenza. Bravi. Ironeggiavate pure. Grazie. Siete dei menagramo.
E meno male che non gli è venuto un infarto...


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Benvenuta nel club...Scitati Carolina!! Che aspetti? Una botta di vita! Lascia perdere il vibratore che rischi di prendere la corrente!
> Il tradimento non e' peccaminoso, e' meglio del tiramisu', poi se sei una bella figa...eddai! mettiti in gioco, ogni lasciata e' persa!
> L'amante puoi sceglierlo come ti pare, aho..*pero' mi raccomando evita i cardiopatici *e punta sui 50enni...vedrai che botta di vita!


Ironeggi per caso?


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Ti consiglio il capitano di fregata De Falco...a lui non sfuggirai....Cazzo! Tebe, adesso prendo io il comando!


ahahahahahahahah! NO! NON SALGO A BORDO! E' BUIO!


----------



## Leda (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi sono scofanata una bistecca enorme. Insalata. Una mela.
> Poi mi sono fatta una doccia.
> Poi mi sono messa il pigiama.
> POI sono qui al pc......................................
> ...


Beh, date le premesse era quasi scontato, Tebe. Però mi spiace lo stesso; ho sperato fino all'ultimo che fosse come avresti voluto tu. Magari il 25enne a cui ora non dai una cicca ti stupirà :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Beh, date le premesse era quasi scontato, Tebe. Però mi spiace lo stesso; ho sperato fino all'ultimo che fosse come avresti voluto tu. Magari il 25enne a cui ora non dai una cicca ti stupirà :mrgreen:


Magari quello da 25 viene subito...e lei resta là tutta vogliosa come un salame a battere i pugni e a dire...ma porc...porc...porcc....ah i sette contro tebe!

Sui vibratori...
Ehm...
Mi dispiace per voi...ma non conosco donna che iniziata ai piaceri dei sex toys vi abbia rinunciato...
In certi casi ho dovuto proprio essere severo e crudele...
Fregarglielo e dirle...adesso per quindici giorni questo giocattolino non lo vedi più...

Per gli uomini...ragazzi si impara una montagna di cose se lei vi fa vedere come gioca con il birillo...

Poi ragazze dai..non ditemi che non avete il vostro bel paio di palline cinesi eh?
Eheheheheheheheheeheh....lui ve le infila e poi via in un centro commerciale...e dopo un po' tutte le facce strane del mondo...conte...conte...conte...va in casin....bruto mascio...sto godendo come una pazza...maledetto conte eheheeheheheheeh....

Miaooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## free (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe, non è che era troppo emozionato?


----------



## Leda (6 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> Tebe, non è che era troppo emozionato?


Eccerto che lo era! Peccato che a lei non interessassero minimamente le sue emozioni, ma le sue erezioni


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Febbraio 2012)

Secondo me pensava alla moglie... :-/ Il ragazzo è previdente, si stava già immaginando la scenetta di quando verrà beccato e cacciato di casa, costretto a pagare gli alimenti... e per cosa poi? :-D


----------



## EWY (6 Febbraio 2012)

*ansia da prestazione....*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Secondo me pensava alla moglie... :-/ Il ragazzo è previdente, si stava già immaginando la scenetta di quando verrà beccato e cacciato di casa, costretto a pagare gli alimenti... e per cosa poi? :-D



Guardo' Tebe in tutto il suo splendore e disse : Minkia!....ma Calimero non lo assecondo', fu un impari lotta tra il cervello e quel pezzetto di carne flaccida, nemmeno il freddo polare -18° riusci' allo scopo...inutile..:si sa', la minchia non vuole pensieri!
Invece il poveretto era assalito dai pensieri, pensava alla moglie a casa che con tanto amore sferruzzava per lui la sciarpa millecolori...pensava al cardiologo che durante l'ultima visita gli disse : ahi,ahi.... Fu' assalito dai sensi di colpa e crollo' in lacrime, solo un sibilo usci' dalla sua bocca : Ti giuro, non mi era mai capitato prima. Poi umiliato e distrutto nell'orgoglio ripiego' in una pratica orale...
La maledizione del 25enne fu' compiuta !


----------



## stellina (6 Febbraio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> I 50enni hanno una marcia in piu' eppoi non si innamorano ed e' molto importante questo, metti che trovi un 30enne che si innamora di brutto e poi ti rompe le palle e magari ti viene a suonare il campanello la notte di capodanno dicendoti che gli manchi?
> Nhaaa! Consiglio: almeno 100Km di distanza, 2° cellulare con nuovo num, mai farti venire a prendere sotto casa, non innamorarti soprattutto se no' so' cazzi!!!! Il miele va' bene ma non troppo...Il cervello conta moltissimo, lascia perdere gli stupidi, si attaccano come le mosche..per il vibratore ok, ma solo nei momenti di astinenza, da usare con cautela...


perchè i 50enni non si innamorano?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi sono scofanata una bistecca enorme. Insalata. Una mela.
> Poi mi sono fatta una doccia.
> Poi mi sono messa il pigiama.
> POI sono qui al pc......................................
> ...


Io una cosa mi sento proprio di dirtela: se vuoi l'uomo... fai la donna.


----------



## fightclub (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi sono scofanata una bistecca enorme. Insalata. Una mela.
> Poi mi sono fatta una doccia.
> Poi mi sono messa il pigiama.
> POI sono qui al pc......................................
> ...


beh te la sei andata a cercare
brutta cosa la fame


----------



## lothar57 (6 Febbraio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> I 40enni vanno benissimo, ma sai noi 50enni abbiamo un pochino di esperienza in piu', la mia lei mi dice : nooo non puo' essere! mai provato cose simili...(non scendo nei particolari)...mooolto durevole, ma molto di piu' del vibratore al quale si scaricano le batterie...noi 50enni duracell... Lothar puo' confermare, anche lui ci da' che ci da'...conosco una donna che si e' innamorata del suo vibratore, ha lasciato marito ed e' andata a convivere con lui...


Buongiorno un secondo qua'lo trovo.....se servisse un  po' di neve li'qua'ne abbiamo 120cm,,e facciamo posto perche'domani ne arrivba ancora...

certo che i 50enni sono migliori...io funziono meglio ora che a 20anni..adesso c'e'tanta qualita'


----------



## Leda (6 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io una cosa mi sento proprio di dirtela: se vuoi l'uomo... fai la donna.


:up:


----------



## elena_ (6 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno un secondo qua'lo trovo.....se servisse un  po' di neve li'qua'ne abbiamo 120cm,,e facciamo posto perche'domani ne arrivba ancora...
> 
> certo che i 50enni sono migliori...io funziono meglio ora che a 20anni..adesso c'e'tanta qualita'


qualità?
ahahahahahahahahahahahah


P.S. piove sempre sul bagnato


----------



## EWY (6 Febbraio 2012)

*Difficilmente*



stellina ha detto:


> perchè i 50enni non si innamorano?


Credo che i 50enni abbiano raggiunto la maturita' e la freddezza di riuscire a distinguere passione e amore, di solito il 50enne e' un uomo arrivato, viene spinto a tradire per monotonia del rapporto, per cercare conferme perche' la 40enne gli ha fatto capire che...
A casa stiamo bene, ci sono i figli, la sicurezza, il mutuo da pagare, gli amici, i parenti, il lavoro. Innamorarsi puo' essere possibile certo, anche a 70anni, l'amore non ha eta', ma questo accade in uomini che di solito non hanno avuto molte storie in giovinezza, a volte si sposano prestissimo con la prima donna che conoscono e poi con il tempo scoprono con l'amante emozioni mai provate, impazziscono quasi, mollano le famiglie a 50/60anni per inseguire il loro amore..poi alcuni si accorgono che no, non era poi cosi' diverso da come lo immaginavano...cosa e' successo? E' finito l'innamoramento.


----------



## Eliade (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi sono scofanata una bistecca enorme. Insalata. Una mela.
> Poi mi sono fatta una doccia.
> Poi mi sono messa il pigiama.
> POI sono qui al pc......................................
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:
Sisi, io li voglio i particolari!!! :rotfl: :rotfl:

In effetti Sbriciolata non ha tutti i torti, ti sei comportata come un predatore...che ti aspettavi da 'sto poraccio??


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

Ve la dico nuda e cruda.
Il problema è stato , ripercorrendo la serata, il...preservativo:condom:.
Esatto.
Ok l'emozione sua. Era palese. Ok l'emozione mia. Era palese anche  quella.
Ho fatto la donna. L'imbarazzo piano piano è andato via. Abbiamo scherzato sulla musica da sentire (io rock pesante  lui...Claudio Villa....).
Ci siamo divertiti a guardarci sullo specchio del soffitto ( anche se io non ero tanto tranquilla di averlo sopra la testa. Sicuro che non cada e ci soglioli tutti e due?)
Poi abbiamo (sempre vestiti) cominciato a gossippare sul suo ambiente di lavoro e il mio. Sulla riunione che avrebbe dovuto tenersi stamattina e a cui io ho dato buca (sono finta malata. Non ce la facevo stamattina a vederlo. No)
Sono stata gattosa. Sono stata appunto, donnissima.
Ha preso in mano la situazione D) e visto che è, fisicamente, tre volte me ha cominciato a rigirarmi come un calzino.
Nei preliminari tutto super ok. Anzi. (certo. Era sempre un pò imbarazzato...ma...)
Poi però...nel momento clou...lui....lui...
Mi sono scostata e con tutto il tatto possibile gli ho detto "Ho in borsa i preservativi..." e li ho presi.
Ho visto il suo sguardo perso nel vuoto, e imbarazzatissimo mi ha detto "Scusa scusa scusa scusa...non ci avevo nemmeno pensato..."
Come non ci avevi pensato? 
Il preservativo è la prima cosa no? ma da sempre per me. Ha fatto una faccia come se si fosse sentito sentito offeso. Non gli ho mica dato del puttano. Mi sono sentita offesa io che lui non ci abbia pensato!
Certo...non essendo abituato a tradire posso pure capire che...poi era in palla quindi...Ma senza preservativo...NO!
Da li. La disfatta. Tra l'altro non ho ancora aperto la mia posta privata e ho il terrore di vedere una sua mail....
Ora mi faccio una tazzona di caffè e vado a vedere...
E comunque...niente 25enne.
Non ho bisogno di una ripassata. E se ci ho messo 7 anni a trovare uno che mi ispirasse tanto da tradire il mio compagno...beh...sono piuttosto settoriale nei gusti. Magari è stata la mia ultima occasione di tradimento...perchè non è solo una questione di _attrezzistica. _


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

*Ma nooooooooooooooooo*



Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Sisi, io li voglio i particolari!!! :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> In effetti Sbriciolata non ha tutti i torti, ti sei comportata come un predatore...che ti aspettavi da 'sto poraccio??


Non sono stata predatore! ma vi pare?
Ho l'aria del predatore? dai!:angelo:


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

*e infatti...*

Mail sua...
Ciao...dormito bene?

:scared:


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Magari quello da 25 viene subito...e lei resta là tutta vogliosa come un salame a battere i pugni e a dire...ma porc...porc...porcc....ah i sette contro tebe!
> 
> Sui vibratori...
> Ehm...
> ...


Ovvio che abbiamo le palline cinesi! Per chi ci hai preso, per delle sprovvedute?:up:


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Eccerto che lo era! Peccato che a lei non interessassero minimamente le sue emozioni, ma le sue erezioni


ahahahahahahahahahahah!
:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ve la dico nuda e cruda.
> Il problema è stato , ripercorrendo la serata, il...preservativo:condom:.
> Esatto.
> Ok l'emozione sua. Era palese. Ok l'emozione mia. Era palese anche quella.
> ...


Chiunque ci avrebbe pensato, specialmente se deve avere un rapporto occasionale. Non è che non ci aveva pensato... è che lo hai messo con le spalle al muro, da come l'hai raccontata per rifiutare avrebbe dovuto diventare offensivo o dichiararsi gay. L'hai terrorizzato, e lui si è presentato senza preservativi, magari non pensando che li avevi tu.


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Guardo' Tebe in tutto il suo splendore e disse : Minkia!....ma Calimero non lo assecondo', fu un impari lotta tra il cervello e quel pezzetto di carne flaccida, nemmeno il freddo polare -18° riusci' allo scopo...inutile..:si sa', la minchia non vuole pensieri!
> Invece il poveretto era assalito dai pensieri, pensava alla moglie a casa che con tanto amore sferruzzava per lui la sciarpa millecolori...pensava al cardiologo che durante l'ultima visita gli disse : ahi,ahi.... Fu' assalito dai sensi di colpa e crollo' in lacrime, solo un sibilo usci' dalla sua bocca : Ti giuro, non mi era mai capitato prima. Poi umiliato e distrutto nell'orgoglio ripiego' in una pratica orale...
> La maledizione del 25enne fu' compiuta !


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! meno male che ci siete voi! E' stato un segno del destino essere approdata qui!
Comunque non mi ha detto che non gli era mai capitato prima...e poi ne avevamo già parlato...
Insomma..
il forum porta sfiga ai traditori...:voodoo:
E' palese


----------



## free (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe, scusa, sarò indietro, ma non ho capito cosa è successo dopo le scuse
è finita lì perchè non ha voluto mettersi il preservativo o se l'è messo e non ha funzionato?


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Chiunque ci avrebbe pensato, specialmente se deve avere un rapporto occasionale. Non è che non ci aveva pensato... è che lo hai messo con le spalle al muro, da come l'hai raccontata per rifiutare avrebbe dovuto diventare offensivo o dichiararsi gay. L'hai terrorizzato, e lui si è presentato senza preservativi, magari non pensando che li avevi tu.


A me non sembra di averlo messo con le spalle al muro...nel senso che stavamo...cosa dovevo fare...far finta di niente e fare sesso senza preservativo?
L'ho solo fermato e glielo detto, mica incazzata.
Avevo pure preso quelli super sottili con il circo di sensibilità!
Scusami Sbri  ma non capisco perchè l'ho terrorizzato.
Avrebbe dovuto essere sollevato di avere una li con lui che almeno aveva portato i preservativi.
Non l'avrei mai fatto senza ( beh...anche con...la musica non è cambiata...)
Cosa ne sa lui che io dica la verità sui sette anni?
O cosa ne so se lui davvero ha tradito una volta sola?
E sua moglie? E il mio compagno?
Se fai sesso con una persona è come farlo con tutti quelli con cui la persona è andata.
Lo sanno pure i bambini.


----------



## EWY (6 Febbraio 2012)

*un po' sprovveduto....*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Chiunque ci avrebbe pensato, specialmente se deve avere un rapporto occasionale. Non è che non ci aveva pensato... è che lo hai messo con le spalle al muro, da come l'hai raccontata per rifiutare avrebbe dovuto diventare offensivo o dichiararsi gay. L'hai terrorizzato, e lui si è presentato senza preservativi, magari non pensando che li avevi tu.


La prima volta con la mia amante ho acquistato una confezione da 12 ( meglio abbondare )
La mossa : ne ho infilati 3 sotto il cuscino senza che lei se ne accorgesse....erano a portata di mano.


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> Tebe, scusa, sarò indietro, ma non ho capito cosa è successo dopo le scuse
> è finita lì perchè non ha voluto mettersi il preservativo o se l'è messo e non ha funzionato?


Non l'ho scritto io cos'è successo..
In sostanza dopo il  momento di panico preservativo l'atmosfera era un pò cambiata.
Il preservativo se l'è messo (ho fatto io in verità, se no...ciao belli) ma...poi....una pelle di daino.
Non mi venite a dire che sono stata aggressiva!!!
Sono stata dolcissima!


----------



## EWY (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! meno male che ci siete voi! E' stato un segno del destino essere approdata qui!
> Comunque non mi ha detto che non gli era mai capitato prima...e poi ne avevamo già parlato...
> Insomma..
> il forum porta sfiga ai traditori...:voodoo:
> E' palese


Porta sfiga e' vero ma, io scrivo sulla tastiera con una mano e l'altra sui "gioielli" ....meglio essere previdenti..


----------



## lothar57 (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! meno male che ci siete voi! E' stato un segno del destino essere approdata qui!
> Comunque non mi ha detto che non gli era mai capitato prima...e poi ne avevamo già parlato...
> Insomma..
> il forum porta sfiga ai traditori...:voodoo:
> E' palese



Ciao ''collega''mi spiace davvero...colpa di entambi..primo:il profilattico si prepara prima,sul comodino,busta gia'aperta,un'uomo puo'avere difficolta'la prima volta con una sconosciuta,e se poi tu lo''ostacoli''finisce cosi'.
Strano pero'non ci abbia pensato prima..per principio con sconosciuta sempre il profillattico...confesso di tenere sempre un paio in auto..e serve in tasca...
Comunque dimostra la mia tesi...il sesso fuoir casa nn e'cosa da tutti i comuni ,mortali.


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> La prima volta con la mia amante ho acquistato una confezione da 12 ( meglio abbondare )
> La mossa : ne ho infilati 3 sotto il cuscino senza che lei se ne accorgesse....erano a portata di mano.


:bravooo:
Senti...caso mai decidessimo di riprovarci...ti lascio il suo numero e gli spieghi un pò di cose...


----------



## stellina (6 Febbraio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Credo che i 50enni abbiano raggiunto la maturita' e la freddezza di riuscire a distinguere passione e amore, di solito il 50enne e' un uomo arrivato, viene spinto a tradire per monotonia del rapporto, per cercare conferme perche' la 40enne gli ha fatto capire che...
> A casa stiamo bene, ci sono i figli, la sicurezza, il mutuo da pagare, gli amici, i parenti, il lavoro. Innamorarsi puo' essere possibile certo, anche a 70anni, l'amore non ha eta', ma questo accade in uomini che di solito non hanno avuto molte storie in giovinezza, a volte si sposano prestissimo con la prima donna che conoscono e poi con il tempo scoprono con l'amante emozioni mai provate, impazziscono quasi, mollano le famiglie a 50/60anni per inseguire il loro amore..poi alcuni si accorgono che no, non era poi cosi' diverso da come lo immaginavano...cosa e' successo? E' finito l'innamoramento.


lo sai che da quando sei arrivato sul forum mi hai fatto ragionare molto...grazie. oggi sono al bivio con me stessa riguardo a U. ho deciso di continuare ma mi sto allontanando da lui e lui lo ha capito....ma sono stufa dei suoi dovrei ma non fa...poche attenzioni, sì belle sorpresine, gentile, educato ma questa sua intermittenza mi sta logorando. so che ha una famiglia e che è prioritaria al noi (dici che posso dire noi? mah), non voglio che lasci la famiglia, ma non lo sento vicino. so che prova qualcosa per me ma anche in questo è criptico...forse la verità è la differenza di obiettivi: lui vuole l'amante, io la storia parallela....non so...sono veramente confusa

p.s. scusa tebe se inquino il tuo 3d


----------



## lothar57 (6 Febbraio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Porta sfiga e' vero ma, io scrivo sulla tastiera con una mano e l'altra sui "gioielli" ....meglio essere previdenti..


mitico Ewy...tocco anch'io...anche perche'sono vicino al raddoppio


----------



## EWY (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :bravooo:
> Senti...caso mai decidessimo di riprovarci...ti lascio il suo numero e gli spieghi un pò di cose...


Posso provarci ma se e' un tipo che lo fa' con i calzini ai piedi ....non c'e' speranza...


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao ''collega''mi spiace davvero...colpa di entambi..primo:il profilattico si prepara prima,sul comodino,busta gia'aperta,un'uomo puo'avere difficolta'la prima volta con una sconosciuta,e se poi tu lo''ostacoli''finisce cosi'.
> Strano pero'non ci abbia pensato prima..per principio con sconosciuta sempre il profillattico...confesso di tenere sempre un paio in auto..e serve in tasca...
> Comunque dimostra la mia tesi...il sesso fuoir casa nn e'cosa da tutti i comuni ,mortali.


Ho sbagliato io. E' palese pure a voi che sapete relativamente poco di lui e di me, e dovevo arrivarci io perchè lui era in palla.
Dovevo sdrammatizzare il preservativo...
Con il senno di stamattina era quasi ovvio che non ci avrebbe pensato. Non zompa da un materasso all'altro, quindi con tutte le paturnie che aveva in testa davvero non ci ha pensato.
Non capisco se ho voglia di rivederlo o no.
Mi pace sempre moltissimo, nonostante ieri ma...decade un pò tutto.
Il mio sogno erotico si è infranto su un preservativo.:girlcry: (e una maglietta della salute sotto la camicia....)


----------



## Eliade (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ve la dico nuda e cruda.
> Il problema è stato , ripercorrendo la serata, il...preservativo:condom:.
> Esatto.
> Ok l'emozione sua. Era palese. Ok l'emozione mia. Era palese anche  quella.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mail sua...
> Ciao...dormito bene?
> 
> :scared:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> lo sai che da quando sei arrivato sul forum mi hai fatto ragionare molto...grazie. oggi sono al bivio con me stessa riguardo a U. ho deciso di continuare ma mi sto allontanando da lui e lui lo ha capito....ma sono stufa dei suoi dovrei ma non fa...poche attenzioni, sì belle sorpresine, gentile, educato ma questa sua intermittenza mi sta logorando. so che ha una famiglia e che è prioritaria al noi (dici che posso dire noi? mah), non voglio che lasci la famiglia, ma non lo sento vicino. so che prova qualcosa per me ma anche in questo è criptico...forse la verità è la differenza di obiettivi: lui vuole l'amante, io la storia parallela....non so...sono veramente confusa
> 
> p.s. scusa tebe se inquino il tuo 3d


fai come se fosse il tuo!!!


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Posso provarci ma se e' un tipo che lo fa' con i calzini ai piedi ....non c'e' speranza...


Mi avvalgo della facoltà di non rispondere. Perchè se no mi cazziate dicendo che sono aggressiva e dominatrice...


----------



## Eliade (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato io. E' palese pure a voi che sapete relativamente poco di lui e di me, e dovevo arrivarci io perchè lui era in palla.
> Dovevo sdrammatizzare il preservativo...
> Con il senno di stamattina era quasi ovvio che non ci avrebbe pensato. Non zompa da un materasso all'altro, quindi con tutte le paturnie che aveva in testa davvero non ci ha pensato.
> Non capisco se ho voglia di rivederlo o no.
> ...


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....... 
:rotfl::rotfl:

Sto morendo...appena mi riprendo scrivo qualcosa di serio (forse...)...

Ti piace moltissimo? Mmmmm


----------



## free (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non l'ho scritto io cos'è successo..
> In sostanza dopo il  momento di panico preservativo l'atmosfera era un pò cambiata.
> Il preservativo se l'è messo (ho fatto io in verità, se no...ciao belli) ma...poi....una pelle di daino.
> Non mi venite a dire che sono stata aggressiva!!!
> Sono stata dolcissima!



Tebe succede
la cosa seccante, immagino, è che, trattandosi di un amante, non è che si può stare lì a dire: pazienza
a questo punto può essere che ti sia già passata la fantasia...


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


la vuoi smettere?:ira:


----------



## lothar57 (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato io. E' palese pure a voi che sapete relativamente poco di lui e di me, e dovevo arrivarci io perchè lui era in palla.
> Dovevo sdrammatizzare il preservativo...
> Con il senno di stamattina era quasi ovvio che non ci avrebbe pensato. Non zompa da un materasso all'altro, quindi con tutte le paturnie che aveva in testa davvero non ci ha pensato.
> Non capisco se ho voglia di rivederlo o no.
> ...



Tesoro non siamo vecchi lupi di mare ..vuoi che non sappiamo queste cose a 50anni..ehm ehm 55...???
lascia perdere....oppure mandalo da me e Ewy che lo''ribaltiamo''perche'e'tanto invornito


----------



## Tubarao (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tanto rumore per nulla.......


----------



## EWY (6 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> lo sai che da quando sei arrivato sul forum mi hai fatto ragionare molto...grazie. oggi sono al bivio con me stessa riguardo a U. ho deciso di continuare ma mi sto allontanando da lui e lui lo ha capito....ma sono stufa dei suoi dovrei ma non fa...poche attenzioni, sì belle sorpresine, gentile, educato ma questa sua intermittenza mi sta logorando. so che ha una famiglia e che è prioritaria al noi (dici che posso dire noi? mah), non voglio che lasci la famiglia, ma non lo sento vicino. so che prova qualcosa per me ma anche in questo è criptico...forse la verità è la differenza di obiettivi: lui vuole l'amante, io la storia parallela....non so...sono veramente confusa
> 
> p.s. scusa tebe se inquino il tuo 3d



Tipica galanteria dell'uomo maturo, sorpresine, gentilezza, ecc. e poi? si dilegua sino alla prossima.
A domanda : cosa c'e'? ti sento distante. Lui : lascia perdere, ho certi casini con il lavoro..ma tu non c'entri niente tranquilla, anzi se non avessi te.....Prova del 9? : chiamalo una sera qualunque alle 22,00 e chiedile malinconica di venire da te perche' hai bisogno di lui....


----------



## Eliade (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> la vuoi smettere?:ira:


Non ce la faccio tebe...dopo 7 anni, tutta pronta e...fetecchia! :rotfl:
La cosa è decisamente comica...:bacio:


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.......
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Sto morendo...appena mi riprendo scrivo qualcosa di serio (forse...)...
> ...


No guarda...continuiamo a buttarla sull'ironia se no mi parte lo sclero.
Si. la maglietta della salute.
E si. Si stava tenendo i calzini ai piedi.
E quindi...sulla maglietta ho dribblato facendo finta di nulla e togliendogliela.
Sui calzini però...praticamente glieli ho strappati via con rabbia fulminandolo con lo sguardo.
Il calzino no.


----------



## Eliade (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tanto rumore per nulla.......


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tanto rumore per nulla.......


Non è ancora detto. magari gli do una seconda possibilità ( se la vuole) e forse facciamo scintille ( insomma. ieri ha imparato 3 cose:
1) se trombi in giro prendi i preservativi.
2) la maglietta della salute non si mette a priori se devi andare a scopicchiare in un motel.
3) i calzini fanno scattare la carogna. Soprattutto se sono a fantasia...


----------



## Tubarao (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non è ancora detto. magari gli do una seconda possibilità ( se la vuole) e forse facciamo scintille ( insomma. ieri ha imparato 3 cose:
> 1) se trombi in giro prendi i preservativi.
> 2) la maglietta della salute non si mette a priori se devi andare a scopicchiare in un motel.
> 3) i calzini fanno scattare la carogna. Soprattutto se sono a fantasia...



Vabbè, ma a questo gli manca l'abbicì però  L'uomo in calzini e maglietta della salute è l'antisesso per eccellenza.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ovvio che abbiamo le palline cinesi! Per chi ci hai preso, per delle sprovvedute?:up:


Se solo tu sapessi....


----------



## Simy (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe sei un mito! mi hai fatto morire dal ridere! Grazie perchè oggi ne avevro proprio bisogno!

:rofl::rofl:

comunque ha ragione Tubarao! a questo manca proprio l'ABC! 
passi per i preservativi (tanto io ce li ho sempre):sorpreso:............ passi (insomma) per la maglietta della salute:confuso:.........ma il calzino fantasia proprio nomiiiii! non ce la posso fare! :sbatti:


:bacio:


ps. fatto bene manco io sarei andata alla riunione stamattina


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non l'ho scritto io cos'è successo..
> In sostanza dopo il  momento di panico preservativo l'atmosfera era un pò cambiata.
> Il preservativo se l'è messo (ho fatto io in verità, se no...ciao belli) ma...poi....una pelle di daino.
> Non mi venite a dire che sono stata aggressiva!!!
> Sono stata dolcissima!


Ciò ma sei capace di metterlo su con la bocca? 
Guarda che è un bel giochino se una ci sa fare...
E aiuta...insomma a sdrammatizzare...


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma a questo gli manca l'abbicì però  L'uomo in calzini e maglietta della salute è l'antisesso per eccellenza.


Ma cosa vuoi che ti dica...
Non farmi parlare và...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma cosa vuoi che ti dica...
> Non farmi parlare và...


Mia cara sono gli incerti di queste situazioni no?
La vera realtà che qui molti mistificano no?

L'ho sempre detto io una sporca guerra....

E non sottovalutare finchè qui sei dentro i mali...
Occhio al maleficio delle maestre...


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> A me non sembra di averlo messo con le spalle al muro...nel senso che stavamo...cosa dovevo fare...far finta di niente e fare sesso senza preservativo?
> L'ho solo fermato e glielo detto, mica incazzata.
> Avevo pure preso quelli super sottili con il circo di sensibilità!
> Scusami Sbri ma non capisco perchè l'ho terrorizzato.
> ...


Ma per carità, la prevenzione prima di tutto. 
Ma ... ehm... non è che gli hai dato proprio modo di corteggiarti... di fare il maschietto cacciatore... la cacciatrice l'hai fatta tu... e dopo che hai sparato hai preso l'oca... morta...


----------



## stellina (6 Febbraio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Posso provarci ma se e' un tipo che lo fa' con i *calzini ai piedi ....non c'e' speranza..*.


 perchè?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No guarda...continuiamo a buttarla sull'ironia se no mi parte lo sclero.
> Si. la maglietta della salute.
> E si. Si stava tenendo i calzini ai piedi.
> E quindi...sulla maglietta ho dribblato facendo finta di nulla e togliendogliela.
> ...


Il calzino non se lo permette neppure mio marito dopo 26 anni... ma come è abituato questo?


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciò ma sei capace di metterlo su con la bocca?
> Guarda che è un bel giochino se una ci sa fare...
> E aiuta...insomma a sdrammatizzare...


No scusa Conte, per chi mi hai preso? per un incapace?
Allora. Ho preso il preservativo, l'ho scartato. Ero sopra di lui. penombra. Musica da tromba. Lucine blu. Specchi.
faccio due mosse e mi sdraio  sopra di lui. Fa un sospiro quando la pelle si incontra ( Ho subito pensato che avesse un inizio di infarto, poi mi ha arpionata ai fianchi e ho capito che era tutto ok).
Ho avvicinato la mia bocca al suo orecchio e DOLCISSIMA gli ho sussurrato "Faccio io?" (sembrava una mummia.)
ha detto si, mentre io mi strusciavo tipo film porno su di lui.
Scivolo giù. Lo metto e...avvicino la bocca...
ha cominciato la cilecca....

Non ce la posso fare oggi. E le mail continuano...


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No scusa Conte, per chi mi hai preso? per un incapace?
> Allora. Ho preso il preservativo, l'ho scartato. Ero sopra di lui. penombra. Musica da tromba. Lucine blu. Specchi.
> faccio due mosse e mi sdraio sopra di lui. Fa un sospiro quando la pelle si incontra ( Ho subito pensato che avesse un inizio di infarto, poi mi ha arpionata ai fianchi e ho capito che era tutto ok).
> Ho avvicinato la mia bocca al suo orecchio e DOLCISSIMA gli ho sussurrato "Faccio io?" (sembrava una mummia.)
> ...


forse se lo legavi...


----------



## stellina (6 Febbraio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Tipica galanteria dell'uomo maturo, sorpresine, gentilezza, ecc. e poi? si dilegua sino alla prossima.
> A domanda : cosa c'e'? ti sento distante. Lui : lascia perdere, ho certi casini con il lavoro..ma tu non c'entri niente tranquilla, anzi se non avessi te.....Prova del 9? : chiamalo una sera qualunque alle 22,00 e chiedile malinconica di venire da te perche' hai bisogno di lui....


guarda io non chiedo nemmeno... io sono sposata perciò nulla ma una cosa simile è successa. all'inizio faceva lo gnorri poi una sera poco tempo fa mi ha detto forse dovrei...e allora se dovresti fallo sennò son solo parole! la cosa sconcertante è che secondo me inizia con i sensi di colpa verso di me perchè mi da poche attenzioni. (io non ne ho richieste verbalmente...) che ne pensi? illuminami!!!!


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

*ps. fatto bene manco io sarei andata alla riunione stamattina[/QUOTE]
*
L'hanno spostata a domani...maledizione.

Non ero pronta ad incontrarlo. Sono certa che la prima cosa che avrei pensato vederlo sarebbe stata "Chissà che calzini ha sotto..."
Sulla maglietta so già. Bianca della Liabel. Come mio nonno...

ma uffa...e pensare che fino a ieri appena lo vedevo mi facevo un film porno del tipo che mi prendeva mi strappava i vestiti, lo slip in mocro fibra, le parigine di lana/cotone  e poi...poi...mi sbatteva sul tavolo in cristallo delle riunioni pesanti dicendomi " e ora donna zitta!"
E io tacevo, timorosa. E poi lui...

Mi viene da piangere....


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> forse se lo legavi...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::kick:
Mi stai dicendo che sono stata...aggressiva?
Ti giuro...non mi sembra...forse sono io che devo imparare l'abc della...donna?
Io mi sono sentita donnissima e pucciosa ieri...non sto facendo ironia. Davvero...


----------



## Simy (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *ps. fatto bene manco io sarei andata alla riunione stamattina*


L'hanno spostata a domani...maledizione.

Non ero pronta ad incontrarlo. Sono certa che la prima cosa che avrei pensato vederlo sarebbe stata "Chissà che calzini ha sotto..."
Sulla maglietta so già. Bianca della Liabel. Come mio nonno...

ma uffa...e pensare che fino a ieri appena lo vedevo mi facevo un film porno del tipo che mi prendeva mi strappava i vestiti, lo slip in mocro fibra, le parigine di lana/cotone e poi...poi...mi sbatteva sul tavolo in cristallo delle riunioni pesanti dicendomi " e ora donna zitta!"
E io tacevo, timorosa. E poi lui...

Mi viene da piangere....[/QUOTE]

come a domani? e quindi ora? che si fa?

porca paletta!!!!

Tebe a parte gli scherzi...forse avevate entrambi aspettative troppo alte da questo incontro! 

cosa ti scrive nelle mail? e tu gli stai rispondendo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::kick:
> Mi stai dicendo che sono stata...aggressiva?
> Ti giuro...non mi sembra...forse sono io che devo imparare l'abc della...donna?
> Io mi sono sentita donnissima e pucciosa ieri...non sto facendo ironia. Davvero...


Sinceramente... non gli hai dato modo di fare l'uomo, forse lui si aspettava una roba tipo dominatrice da come ti sei approcciata all'inizio... e magari gli sarebbe pure piaciuto... invece tu hai fatto la gattina... sei stata incoerente insomma, no? Oh, io poi sono vecchia maniera, per carità... però, ai miei tempi, si lasciava all'uomo almeno la convinzione di essere lui a conquistare, poi la sorpresa la si faceva dopo. Certo che se è uno che si presenta ad un appuntamento del genere col calzino fantasia... no, davvero, forse è tutto chiacchere e distintivo.


----------



## Scetat'Carulì (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato io. E' palese pure a voi che sapete relativamente poco di lui e di me, e dovevo arrivarci io perchè lui era in palla.
> Dovevo sdrammatizzare il preservativo...
> Con il senno di stamattina era quasi ovvio che non ci avrebbe pensato. Non zompa da un materasso all'altro, quindi con tutte le paturnie che aveva in testa davvero non ci ha pensato.
> Non capisco se ho voglia di rivederlo o no.
> ...


Uffi TEBE ma che combini!!!!!io già ti immaginavo attaccata allo specchio tipo geco....e dopo mille peripezie a bere champagne nella vasca idromassaggio con lui!!!mmmmmmmm......Cmq con uno che ascolta Villa non se puede!!!!Lui, spirito neoromantico, quando ti sei alzata per il preservativo si è svegliato dal sogno proibito, ha realizzato...ma che sto combinando?non essendo un traditore seriale aveva bisogno di una full immersion senza interruzioni.....gli uomini sono un pò sfigati: quando si accende il cervello,  qualcos'altro si spegne!!!ahahahahah!!e viceversa!!!!........Ci sarà una seconda volta???una seconda possibilità?
io cambierei repertorio!!!!non devi sprecare troppe energie......poi la prossima volta, semmai, ti chiederà di spegnere la luce!!!!AHAHAHAH!!!!io opterei x il 35enne arrapato!!!ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

come a domani? e quindi ora? che si fa?

porca paletta!!!!

Tebe a parte gli scherzi...forse avevate entrambi aspettative troppo alte da questo incontro! 

cosa ti scrive nelle mail? e tu gli stai rispondendo?[/QUOTE]

Si domani. L'ha chiesto lui di spostarla. ma non è stato lui a dirmelo ma il mio capo.
le mail sono...neutre...
Dopo che mi ha chiesto se ho dormito bene, io ho risposto "non tanto perchè ho un pò di influenza (balla).
Poi gli ho chiesto come sta andando stamattina il suo sonno (visto che ieri siamo andati a letto tardissimo e lui alle 22 nella vita normale è già sotto le coperte...)

Ha risposto che ha dormito bene e il suo sonno immenso. 
Poi ha virato raccontandomi di un problema avuto con il suo staff, dell'ora di coda che ha fatto stamattina..
Un mail molto neutra. E l'ha finita con mille puntini di sospensione dopo la frase...Sono molto sereno....(Gli ho chiesto come stava)
a mia volta (mi sembra di fare la trascrizione di un processo!) ho risposto che meglio se ha sonno, così evita di fare lo stronzo con tutti come al solito e che sono felice si senta molto sereno visto che aveva delle paturnie nel tradire la moglie e si sentiva _il cattivo.
_Poi ho cretineggiato un pò scrivendogli che ero a letto a mangiare macine del mulino bianco e cazzeggiare in internet.
La sua risposta è stata di due righe piena zeppa di punti interrogativi..
Una roba così

.......di solito quando sono assonnato sono ancora ancora più incazzoso..........
........sei a letto?.....beata te....

Adesso smetto di rispondergli.  Non capisco il senso delle mail.


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

Scetat'Carulì ha detto:


> Uffi TEBE ma che combini!!!!!*io già ti immaginavo attaccata allo specchio tipo geco*....e dopo mille peripezie a bere champagne nella vasca idromassaggio con lui!!!mmmmmmmm......Cmq con uno che ascolta Villa non se puede!!!!ahahahahah


 Era la stessa immagine che avevo io!!!! ahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Ripeto...che mi rido...


----------



## Simy (6 Febbraio 2012)

magari anche lui è imbarazzato non trovi? 
insomma per un uomo il peggio che possa accadergli è proprio fare cilecca! e per giunta con l'amante! dai su non trattarlo troppo male!


----------



## Scetat' Carulì (6 Febbraio 2012)

TEBE???????!!!!!!posso chiederti una cosa scomoda?????


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> magari anche lui è imbarazzato non trovi?
> insomma per un uomo il peggio che possa accadergli è proprio fare cilecca! e per giunta con l'amante! dai su non trattarlo troppo male!


....non intendo trattarlo male. O però adesso non è che sono la sorella cattiva di Lorena Bobbit con gli uomini!
Non sono un mostro!!!!
Perchè è passato questo messaggio?
Ho l'impressione che sta tastando un pò il terreno...ma magari mi facciole paturnie..


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....non intendo trattarlo male. O però adesso non è che sono la sorella cattiva di Lorena Bobbit con gli uomini!
> Non sono un mostro!!!!
> Perchè è passato questo messaggio?
> Ho l'impressione che sta tastando un pò il terreno...ma magari mi facciole paturnie..


Magari per lui è una prestazione standard... quindi è sereno...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: con i suoi calzini


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

Scetat' Carulì ha detto:


> TEBE???????!!!!!!posso chiederti una cosa scomoda?????


Si. ma se mi chiedi che mutande portava non rispondo.


----------



## Simy (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....non intendo trattarlo male. O però adesso non è che sono la sorella cattiva di Lorena Bobbit con gli uomini!
> Non sono un mostro!!!!
> Perchè è passato questo messaggio?
> Ho l'impressione che sta tastando un pò il terreno...ma magari mi facciole paturnie..


ma no! nessuno qui pensa che tu sia un mostro! :carneval:


----------



## Simy (6 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Magari per lui è una prestazione standard... quindi è sereno...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: con i suoi calzini


----------



## EWY (6 Febbraio 2012)

*Naaah...*



Tebe ha detto:


> *ps. fatto bene manco io sarei andata alla riunione stamattina*


*
*
L'hanno spostata a domani...maledizione.

Non ero pronta ad incontrarlo. Sono certa che la prima cosa che avrei pensato vederlo sarebbe stata "Chissà che calzini ha sotto..."
Sulla maglietta so già. Bianca della Liabel. Come mio nonno...

ma uffa...e pensare che fino a ieri appena lo vedevo mi facevo un film porno del tipo che mi prendeva mi strappava i vestiti, lo slip in mocro fibra, le parigine di lana/cotone  e poi...poi...mi sbatteva sul tavolo in cristallo delle riunioni pesanti dicendomi " e ora donna zitta!"
E io tacevo, timorosa. E poi lui...

Mi viene da piangere....[/QUOTE]

Secondo me e' sbagliato l'approccio...provo a spiegarmi : entri in motel parcheggi, tiri giu' la tenda, mentre armeggi con la chiave elettronica inizia il contatto...entri, lui si avvinghia come un polipo, non riesci a vedere dove cazzo si mette sta' scheda per accendere la luce, riuscite ad inserirla finalmente...parte l'arrapamento...siete in piedi avvinghiati, ti ritrovi sul letto e non sai nemmeno come ci sei finita, vi spogliate a vicenda durante l'avvinghiamento, te lo trovi dentro e ti chiedi : minkia chi e' Mandrake? Regna la calma...ti riprendi e vi rilassate sotto le lenzuola...riparte l'ormone...terminate le 4 ore se non impieghi 15 minuti a ritrovare il tanga (che di solito finisce sempre tra l'intercapedine del materasso e la sponda del letto) lui ha sbagliato qualche cosa...


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>


Ti sbalordisci? sapessi cosa mi è capitato una volta... e faceva pure il piacione il giorno dopo...


----------



## Scetat'Carulì (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si. ma se mi chiedi che mutande portava non rispondo.


Nooooooooo!!!       ora lo voglio sapere!!!slippini con trama romboidale....oppure quelle mutande........makkè!!! boxer di cotone bianco anti piaga da decubito!!!????con l'apertura anteriore senza i bottoni???quelle da ospedale!!!!!!!SCAPPPPPPAAAAAAA!!!!
Scherzo...!!!
Mi chiedevo se prima del tuo fidanzamento  avessi mai tradito e soprattutto oggi come ti senti....????se ieri hai avuto qualche ripensamento?
Come sono pesante!!!!!lo so!!!ma non credo che tu sia solo così ironica e superficiale!!!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No scusa Conte, per chi mi hai preso? per un incapace?
> Allora. Ho preso il preservativo, l'ho scartato. Ero sopra di lui. penombra. Musica da tromba. Lucine blu. Specchi.
> faccio due mosse e mi sdraio  sopra di lui. Fa un sospiro quando la pelle si incontra ( Ho subito pensato che avesse un inizio di infarto, poi mi ha arpionata ai fianchi e ho capito che era tutto ok).
> Ho avvicinato la mia bocca al suo orecchio e DOLCISSIMA gli ho sussurrato "Faccio io?" (sembrava una mummia.)
> ...


Le mail?
Ma rispondegli no?
Rassicuralo...la prossima volta andrà meglio no?
Quante storie per un ciccio che si sgonfia...capita no?
A te capita mai di perdere l'orgasmo eh?
Dai fallo per me...ti metti un bell'avatar?


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2012)

che tradimento loffio.
senza coinvolgimento sensuale , intrigante e complice; un poveraccio che non se la sente .mi viene un po' da piangereXD


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che tradimento loffio.
> senza coinvolgimento sensuale , intrigante e complice; un poveraccio che non se la sente .mi viene un po' da piangereXD


Maestra insegna!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che tradimento loffio.
> senza coinvolgimento sensuale , intrigante e complice; un poveraccio che non se la sente .mi viene un po' da piangereXD


Beh.... magari.... potresti considerarla come trattamento omeopatico...


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

*Momento Tebe serio*



Scetat'Carulì ha detto:


> Nooooooooo!!!       ora lo voglio sapere!!!slippini con trama romboidale....oppure quelle mutande........makkè!!! boxer di cotone bianco anti piaga da decubito!!!????con l'apertura anteriore senza i bottoni???quelle da ospedale!!!!!!!SCAPPPPPPAAAAAAA!!!!
> Scherzo...!!!
> Mi chiedevo se prima del tuo fidanzamento  avessi mai tradito e soprattutto oggi come ti senti....????se ieri hai avuto qualche ripensamento?
> Come sono pesante!!!!!lo so!!!ma non credo che tu sia solo così ironica e superficiale!!!


le mutande saranno un segreto che porterò nella tomba.

...ho sempre tradito. Senza sensi di colpa. Non credevo alla fedeltà e mi comportavo di conseguenza. Ai miei ex l'ho sempre detto. Oh ragazzi! Guardate che io tradisco!
Anche io sono stata sempre tradita. fa parte del gioco no? Non è che io tradisco e poi faccio la morale agli altri o impedisco di.
Con il mio attuale compagno invece pensavo che la fedeltà potesse esistere invece. perchè lui era fedele.
Mi ha aperto un mondo di dolcezza. Sono cambiata molto con lui. In meglio presumo. Sono più dolce. leggermente più romantica..
insomma. Ci credevo. tentazioni ce ne sono state ma non le ho colte perchè lui. era fedele. Mi stava dimostrando che si poteva fare.
Poi mi ha tradita. Qualche anno fa.
L'ho perdonato senza troppi drammi. Abbiamo ricostruito la nostra coppia. Io ho dimenticato. E non mi sono mai sognata di rendergli la pariglia.
Poi però è arrivato questo tizio...che mi ha aperto un mondo.
Una vendetta postuma? Non credo.
ma non sarò mai più fedele, questo è certo.
Ho gusti difficili e probabilmente il prossimo che mi fa scattare l'ormone sarà fra qualche anno ma il punto è che avevo ragione io.
la fedeltà non esiste. Quindi inutile farne un dramma.
Ripensamento eri?
No. Ero sicura di quello che stavo facendo...


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Magari per lui è una prestazione standard... quindi è sereno...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: con i suoi calzini


............................................quindi la prospettiva globale di questo tradimento alla fantozzi potrebbe ancora peggiorare.....:bleah:


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le mail?
> Ma rispondegli no?
> Rassicuralo...la prossima volta andrà meglio no?
> Quante storie per un ciccio che si sgonfia...capita no?
> ...


Si gli rispondo...a parte l'ultima mail piena di puntini di sospensione...che ancora adesso non so cosa diavolo rispondere.
Il cicciolo in crisi aleggia nelle mail ma non ne stiamo facendo riferimento...Cioè...per come sono fatta io affronterei l'argomento direttamente CON TATTO...ma...visto che mi dipingete come un mostro di insensibilità...non so...magari sbaglio qualcosa e gli vene una cricca al di là del monitor...


----------



## scetat'carulì (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> le mutande saranno un segreto che porterò nella tomba.
> 
> ...ho sempre tradito. Senza sensi di colpa. Non credevo alla fedeltà e mi comportavo di conseguenza. Ai miei ex l'ho sempre detto. Oh ragazzi! Guardate che io tradisco!
> Anche io sono stata sempre tradita. fa parte del gioco no? Non è che io tradisco e poi faccio la morale agli altri o impedisco di.
> ...


Azz!! allora sei superficiale davvero........come si fa a perdonare ki si ama sena troppi drammi!!!???
anzi come si fa a far finta di aver dimenmticato!!........anche io non credo nella ripicca,n non solo in amore ma nella vita, ognuno di noi deve mantenere la propria individualità e non perchè uno va nel pozzo ci devi andare pure tu.....
sai? penso che la monogamia della specie umana è innaturale.....è un imposizione.....l'innamoramento non ti fa vedere altro che il tuo compagno, ma dopo un pò la caccia ricomincia!!!è solo una forma di repressione che adottiamo....e io sono la prima....e tu ci sei riuscita per sette anni!!il tuo ragazzo per meno tempo!ma io mi chiedo come cazzo si fa a non sentirsi in colpa!!!!??????????????o ad accettare e buttare giù il morso x un tradimento?????


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che tradimento loffio.
> senza coinvolgimento sensuale , intrigante e complice; un poveraccio che non se la sente .mi viene un po' da piangereXD


probabilmente entrambi avevamo troppe aspettative.
Sono stati quasi due mesi al fulmicotone. Incontri furtivi. Mezze frasi sessualmente aggressive dette alle riunioni mentre mi passava vicino, quando gli altri sanno che ci conosciamo a malapena e ci stiamo pure sul casso, come dice conte.
Petting a manetta in macchina come gli adolescenti...TUTTO perfetto. Coinvolgente. Complici. Questa sorta di doppia vita..

Ma l'uomo che ieri sera era in motel con me non era quello che vedo nella vita reale. Il leader perfetto e stronzo nei completi giacca e cravatta. Con cui tebe litiga per lavoro senza remore e ai colleghi di lui dico "Che stronzo fottuto " e lui di me "una carogna raggelante"
Ieri era il padre con la maglietta della salute e il marito che va a letto con i calzini.


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maestra insegna!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


cambiato le mutande...fatto il bidet, oggi?
non trovare la scusa che il freddo ha gelato le tubature


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

scetat'carulì ha detto:


> Azz!! allora sei superficiale davvero........come si fa a perdonare ki si ama sena troppi drammi!!!???
> anzi come si fa a far finta di aver dimenmticato!!........anche io non credo nella ripicca,n non solo in amore ma nella vita, ognuno di noi deve mantenere la propria individualità e non perchè uno va nel pozzo ci devi andare pure tu.....
> sai? penso che la monogamia della specie umana è innaturale.....è un imposizione.....l'innamoramento non ti fa vedere altro che il tuo compagno, ma dopo un pò la caccia ricomincia!!!è solo una forma di repressione che adottiamo....e io sono la prima....e tu ci sei riuscita per sette anni!!il tuo ragazzo per meno tempo!ma io mi chiedo come cazzo si fa a non sentirsi in colpa!!!!??????????????o ad accettare e buttare giù il morso x un tradimento?????


D'accordo. Sono superficiale. nessuno di noi è omologato grazie al cielo. Tante teste tante idee. tanti modi di affrontare le cose.
per ora non mi sento in colpa. Chissà. magari fra un ora cambia tutto.  
Butto giù il morso del tradimento e ad accettarlo perchè ho la fortuna di non essere ipocrita, e di capire davvero perchè si tradisce. Almeno fino ad ora.
Poi certo. Sono anche emotivamente un mostro ovviamente.


----------



## Scetat Carulì (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> D'accordo. Sono superficiale. nessuno di noi è omologato grazie al cielo. Tante teste tante idee. tanti modi di affrontare le cose.
> per ora non mi sento in colpa. Chissà. magari fra un ora cambia tutto.
> Butto giù il morso del tradimento e ad accettarlo perchè ho la fortuna di non essere ipocrita, e di capire davvero perchè si tradisce. Almeno fino ad ora.
> Poi certo. Sono anche emotivamente un mostro ovviamente.


Ma quale Mostro....che dici!sono io che cerco di capire la psicologia del traditore!!!.....ti sto smaronando!
.e perchè si tradisce????per la monotonia o per istinto????perchè alla monotonia e l'abitudine si potrebbe ovviare......ma all'istinto NO!!!quello si può solo reprimere!!!!
Ti chiedo scusa se ti ho fatta sentire un mostro emotivamente!


----------



## elena_ (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> D'accordo. Sono superficiale. nessuno di noi è omologato grazie al cielo. Tante teste tante idee. tanti modi di affrontare le cose.
> per ora non mi sento in colpa. Chissà. magari fra un ora cambia tutto.
> Butto giù il morso del tradimento e ad accettarlo perchè ho la fortuna di non essere ipocrita, e di capire davvero perchè si tradisce. Almeno fino ad ora.
> Poi certo. Sono anche emotivamente un mostro ovviamente.


macché
maddai
come qualcuno dice ognuno di noi porta con sé il proprio vissuto e tutto ciò che ha imparato dalla propria esperienza
e poi in ciò che scrivi c'è la stessa consapevolezza di ciò che scrive la Matraini

e questa non è una critica 
e se lo è 
è una critica costruttiva


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> D'accordo. Sono superficiale. nessuno di noi è omologato grazie al cielo. Tante teste tante idee. tanti modi di affrontare le cose.
> per ora non mi sento in colpa. Chissà. magari fra un ora cambia tutto.
> Butto giù il morso del tradimento e ad accettarlo *perchè ho la fortuna di non essere ipocrita,* e di capire davvero perchè si tradisce. Almeno fino ad ora.
> Poi certo. Sono anche emotivamente un mostro ovviamente.


non sei un mostro, sei solo egoista come tanti altri,
tanto danon riuscire a vedere l'ipocrisia più eclatante che è quella di chi inganna un altro


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> macché
> maddai
> come qualcuno dice ognuno di noi porta con sé il proprio vissuto e tutto ciò che ha imparato dalla propria esperienza
> e poi in ciò che scrivi c'è la stessa consapevolezza di ciò che scrive la Matraini
> ...


No no ragazze non mi sono piccata! E' solo che quando scrivo seria cambia proprio il mio modo di raffrontarmi  e divento più secca..
Poi oggi sono un pò...non so...scoglionata.
Ci sono le mail...gli ho risposto...è tutto un dire e non dire...io sono piatta nelle mie cose...
uffaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sei un mostro, sei solo egoista come tanti altri,
> tanto danon riuscire a vedere l'ipocrisia più eclatante che è quella di chi inganna un altro


Non ce la posso fare Min...non ti seguo. Mi piace il tuo ruolo qui da grillo parlante ma le due sinapsi che stamattina ancora mi funzionano dopo la paurosa notte di sesso sfrenato, non sono in grado adesso di codificare i tuoi scritti sempre alti con perle subliminali scritte tra una parola e l'altra.
Scusa eh... abbi pazienza.
ma d'altronde vado d'accordo con il conte che tu...ecco...non è che proprio  ti sia simpatico...
(Conte adesso mi cazzia con qualche sua perla e mi mortifica!!! paura...mi difendi? Flap flap...a proposito...calzini? Come li porti?)


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ce la posso fare Min...non ti seguo. Mi piace il tuo ruolo qui da grillo parlante ma le due sinapsi che stamattina ancora mi funzionano dopo la paurosa notte di sesso sfrenato, non sono in grado adesso di codificare i tuoi scritti sempre alti con perle subliminali scritte tra una parola e l'altra.
> Scusa eh... abbi pazienza.
> ma d'altronde vado d'accordo* con il conte che tu...ecco...non è che proprio ti sia simpatico...
> *(Conte adesso mi cazzia con qualche sua perla e mi mortifica!!! paura...mi difendi? Flap flap...a proposito...calzini? Come li porti?)


non puoi pretendere di aver capito tutti i meccanismi (si farà finta di passar per bischeri)

invece a me il conte sta simpatico, altrimenti non mi divertirei con lui.quando scrive cose che condivido lo dichiaro ...onestamente sono poche ma è proprio nelle differenze che sta il divertimento.
un forum tutto di minerva sarebbe un mortorio, il contrario più divertente ma...censurabileXD


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non puoi pretendere di aver capito tutti i meccanismi (si farà finta di passar per bischeri)
> 
> invece a me il conte sta simpatico, altrimenti non mi divertirei con lui.quando scrive cose che condivido lo dichiaro ...onestamente sono poche ma è proprio nelle differenze che sta il divertimento.
> un forum tutto di minerva sarebbe un mortorio, il contrario più divertente ma...censurabileXD


Ti ho fatto tenerezza eh?:amici: da oggi sul forum mi spaccio per la tua migliore amica! lo so che sei contenta...lo percepisco!
Cosa vuol dire che il contrario ad un forum Minerva sarebbe censurabile?
pensi io sia censurabile? o qualcun altro?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> le mutande saranno un segreto che porterò nella tomba.
> 
> ...ho sempre tradito. Senza sensi di colpa. Non credevo alla fedeltà e mi comportavo di conseguenza. Ai miei ex l'ho sempre detto. Oh ragazzi! Guardate che io tradisco!
> Anche io sono stata sempre tradita. fa parte del gioco no? Non è che io tradisco e poi faccio la morale agli altri o impedisco di.
> ...


Ah grandio finalmente una che capisce...
I mondi vanno aperti ed esplorati.
Vanno lasciati dove stanno.
Invece c'è gente che se li attacca sopra la testa...
E poi piangono quando cadono loro in testa...
Capisci?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si gli rispondo...a parte l'ultima mail piena di puntini di sospensione...che ancora adesso non so cosa diavolo rispondere.
> Il cicciolo in crisi aleggia nelle mail ma non ne stiamo facendo riferimento...Cioè...per come sono fatta io affronterei l'argomento direttamente CON TATTO...ma...visto che mi dipingete come un mostro di insensibilità...non so...magari sbaglio qualcosa e gli vene una cricca al di là del monitor...


Ma mia cara...
Empatizza no?
Non è forse la sega del momento?


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti ho fatto tenerezza eh?:amici: da oggi sul forum mi spaccio per la tua migliore amica! lo so che sei contenta...lo percepisco!
> Cosa vuol dire che il contrario ad un forum Minerva sarebbe censurabile?
> pensi io sia* censurabile*? o qualcun altro?


non censurerei mai nessuno, scherzavomiiiii


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> cambiato le mutande...fatto il bidet, oggi?
> non trovare la scusa che il freddo ha gelato le tubature


No...Insegna tu a Tebe...il tradimento fatto con classe no?
Tu che sei esperta
Tu che hai avuto nelle stanze di Motel uomini intriganti e affascinanti
Il fior fiore...
Insegna no a lei pivellina come ci si comporta no?
Invece di fare la pecola sugli errori grammaticali degli utenti no?
Ma dove siamo qui?
A pettinar bambole tutto il giorno eh?
E allora...


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...Insegna tu a Tebe...il tradimento fatto con classe no?
> Tu che sei esperta
> *Tu che hai avuto nelle stanze di Motel uomini intriganti e affascinanti
> *Il fior fiore...
> ...


penso che continuerò a far la pecola


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ce la posso fare Min...non ti seguo. Mi piace il tuo ruolo qui da grillo parlante ma le due sinapsi che stamattina ancora mi funzionano dopo la paurosa notte di sesso sfrenato, non sono in grado adesso di codificare i tuoi scritti sempre alti con perle subliminali scritte tra una parola e l'altra.
> Scusa eh... abbi pazienza.
> ma d'altronde vado d'accordo con il conte che tu...ecco...non è che proprio  ti sia simpatico...
> (Conte adesso mi cazzia con qualche sua perla e mi mortifica!!! paura...mi difendi? Flap flap...a proposito...calzini? Come li porti?)


Mah io porto calzini neri...
Ma ti giuro che...
Pensa a Minerva che è tipa da gambaletti va...


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah io porto calzini neri...
> Ma ti giuro che...
> Pensa a Minerva che è tipa da gambaletti va...


Siete una bella coppia tu e Minerva... sembrate Peppone e Don Camillo...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Siete una bella coppia tu e Minerva... sembrate Peppone e Don Camillo...


AHAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAH
Dopo qui magari fa tanto la moralizzatrice...e in leto...eheheheheeheheh...invece...eheheheeheheheheh...


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Siete una bella coppia tu e Minerva... sembrate Peppone e Don Camillo...


ci ho pure i baffi come peppone

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah io porto calzini neri...
> Ma ti giuro che...
> *Pensa a Minerva che è tipa da gambaletti ...*


*
*
I gambaletti!!!! Non ne ho mai posseduto uno!!! e nemmeno collant!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah grandio finalmente una che capisce...
> I mondi vanno aperti ed esplorati.
> Vanno lasciati dove stanno.
> Invece c'è gente che se li attacca sopra la testa...
> ...


Ossecapisco....non parli mica come Mine...hem...dicevo che...che parli chiaro...o almeno a me pare....:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mia cara...
> Empatizza no?
> Non è forse la sega del momento?


grande conte!!!!! Mi hai dato un ideona per la mail da scrivergli!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> grande conte!!!!! Mi hai dato un ideona per la mail da scrivergli!!!!


Suggerisco una rima:
È VERO
Io dissi: "Ah, come pendo!
Mi sembra di cascar!"
Ma tosto sorridendo
Rispose il marinar:
"Pieno di scene orrende
Sarebbe il mondo intier
Se tutto quel che pende​Dovesse, oh Dio, cader!"

Argia Sbolenfi


----------



## free (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe cara, non vorrei urtare la tua sensibilità, ma secondo me hai sbagliato tipo alla grande!
da quello che scrivi, questo tizio sembra proprio essere un dannato egoista arrogante

primo: nel 2012,  non si porta nemmeno un preservativo ed addirittura si stupisce
secondo: si impone in abbigliamento non consono; ma dove siamo? alla gita delle medie?
terzo: spesso ho notato che chi è stronzo sul lavoro lo è anche nella vita: infatti non c'è alcun bisogno di essere stronzi negli affari, anzi, se si è affabili e gentili solitamente si ottiene di più


----------



## free (6 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti sbalordisci? sapessi cosa mi è capitato una volta... e faceva pure il piacione il giorno dopo...



dai, racconta!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> Tebe cara, non vorrei urtare la tua sensibilità, ma secondo me hai sbagliato tipo alla grande!
> da quello che scrivi, questo tizio sembra proprio essere un dannato egoista arrogante
> 
> primo: nel 2012, non si porta nemmeno un preservativo ed addirittura si stupisce
> ...


E il quarto... dove lo metti il quarto? Con tutta la delicatezza per carità ma... dopo una ehm.. performance non smagliante ecco... dire 'Ho dormito benissimo'... mi sembra fuori luogo.


----------



## free (6 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E il quarto... dove lo metti il quarto? Con tutta la delicatezza per carità ma... dopo una ehm.. performance non smagliante ecco... dire 'Ho dormito benissimo'... mi sembra fuori luogo.




brava, mi era sfuggita tale finezza estrema


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> Tebe cara, non vorrei urtare la tua sensibilità, ma secondo me hai sbagliato tipo alla grande!
> da quello che scrivi, questo tizio sembra proprio essere un dannato egoista arrogante
> 
> primo: nel 2012,  non si porta nemmeno un preservativo ed addirittura si stupisce
> ...


Beh insomma un po' di clemenza eh?
Eh?
QUando siete voi in certi momenti...stiamo lì a storcere il naso per i vostri difetti eh?
Per fortuna XD che il ciccio non ha nè occhi e nè orecchie...ma va diritto al suo obiettivo no?
Insomma 
Almeno io con le mie mutande ho seminato scandali no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> dai, racconta!


Beh... diciamo che ... io mi ero appena seduta a tavola e... hanno sparecchiato. Io ero giovanissima, non ho neppure capito cosa succedesse, se fosse colpa mia... il giorno dopo lo incontro in corridoio, sorriso sornione e mi fa:'sai, mi è proprio piaciuto ieri... lo rifacciamo?' - 'Ma COSA???? rifacciamo COSA???' E' vero che eravamo dei pischelli... ma lui era quello che aveva fama di gran maschio, di sciupafemmine esperto, il figo dietro al quale c'era sempre la fila di sospiranti fanciulle. Anni dopo, incontro una mia amica e casualmente finiamo per parlare di lui... scoprii così che non era migliorato... ma continuava ad avere la fila dietro... mah...


----------



## free (6 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh insomma un po' di clemenza eh?
> Eh?
> QUando siete voi in certi momenti...stiamo lì a storcere il naso per i vostri difetti eh?
> Per fortuna XD che il ciccio non ha nè occhi e nè orecchie...ma va diritto al suo obiettivo no?
> ...



Conte, i boxer di intimissimi sono sexy, ogni tanti li regalo (quelli con i teschi con i diamanti e quelli con la rosa!)
anche quelli da poliziotto, o quelli della diesel con scritto revolution in my pants


----------



## free (6 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Beh... diciamo che ... io mi ero appena seduta a tavola e... hanno sparecchiato. Io ero giovanissima, non ho neppure capito cosa succedesse, se fosse colpa mia... il giorno dopo lo incontro in corridoio, sorriso sornione e mi fa:'sai, mi è proprio piaciuto ieri... lo rifacciamo?' - 'Ma COSA???? rifacciamo COSA???' E' vero che eravamo dei pischelli... ma lui era quello che aveva fama di gran maschio, di sciupafemmine esperto, il figo dietro al quale c'era sempre la fila di sospiranti fanciulle. Anni dopo, incontro una mia amica e casualmente finiamo per parlare di lui... scoprii così che non era migliorato... ma continuava ad avere la fila dietro... mah...




sai che una volta mi sono lasciata tentare dai racconti delle mie amiche su un tipo, stessa fama del tuo...ma...fama decisamente immeritata!
poi vedi, ti fidi dei racconti, niente; ti fidi dell'istinto come Tebe, peggio che peggio
ci vuole un po' di fortuna!


----------



## Tubarao (6 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Beh... diciamo che ... io mi ero appena seduta a tavola e... hanno sparecchiato. Io ero giovanissima, non ho neppure capito cosa succedesse, se fosse colpa mia... il giorno dopo lo incontro in corridoio, sorriso sornione e mi fa:'sai, mi è proprio piaciuto ieri... lo rifacciamo?' - 'Ma COSA???? rifacciamo COSA???' E' vero che eravamo dei pischelli... ma lui era quello che aveva fama di gran maschio, di sciupafemmine esperto, il figo dietro al quale c'era sempre la fila di sospiranti fanciulle. Anni dopo, incontro una mia amica e casualmente finiamo per parlare di lui... scoprii così che non era migliorato... ma continuava ad avere la fila dietro... mah...


Poi uno dice che il passaparola, o al limite del vero e sano gossip, non sia utile. E invece serve. Cazzo se serve


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> *E vaii! Il paradiso ti attende, scoprirai emozioni sopite dagli anni ma*..., attenta, non andare via di testa se il tuo lui e' sposato...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::victory::culo::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::victory::culo::rotfl::rotfl:


:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:
te l'ha tirata... :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E il quarto... dove lo metti il quarto? Con tutta la delicatezza per carità ma... dopo una ehm.. performance non smagliante ecco... dire 'Ho dormito benissimo'... mi sembra fuori luogo.


Ed è fuori luogo anche la frase della sua ultima mail ad ora.
Mi ha scritto che c'è un pò di maretta da lui e adesso si sta incazzando (che tradotto vuol dire che domani fra noi sarà guerra in riunione)  e che quindi...ciò che traspare dalla sua faccia oggi non è proprio un sorrisino...

E no. No.  il mio atteggiamento empatico si è sbriciolato e ho risposto.
_Perchè. Ti sembra che ci sia qualcosa per cui potevi sorridere stamattina? rendimi edotta perchè vorrei sorridere anche io._
:bleah:

Domani lo trituro. Mizzica mi sono innervosita. E meno male che ho le ire fredde.


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:
> te l'ha tirata... :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


Maledetti....portate troppa sfiga. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (6 Febbraio 2012)

```

```



Tebe ha detto:


> Ed è fuori luogo anche la frase della sua ultima mail ad ora.
> Mi ha scritto che c'è un pò di maretta da lui e adesso si sta incazzando (che tradotto vuol dire che domani fra noi sarà guerra in riunione) e che quindi...ciò che traspare dalla sua faccia oggi non è proprio un sorrisino...
> 
> E no. No. il mio atteggiamento empatico si è sbriciolato e ho risposto.
> ...


Tebe, ma un bel corso di kick-boxing invece di trombate precarie no, eh?
:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ed è fuori luogo anche la frase della sua ultima mail ad ora.
> Mi ha scritto che c'è un pò di maretta da lui e adesso si sta incazzando (che tradotto vuol dire che domani fra noi sarà guerra in riunione) e che quindi...ciò che traspare dalla sua faccia oggi non è proprio un sorrisino...
> 
> E no. No. il mio atteggiamento empatico si è sbriciolato e ho risposto.
> ...


... azzzzz...bhe dai... potresti inviargli una poesia, ne ho una qui...

AD UN OROLOGIO GUASTO
Poi che il pendolo tuo giù penzoloni
Non ha più moto ed impotente stà
E gl'inutili pesi ha testimoni
Della perduta sua vitalità,
Vecchio strumento, m'affatico invano
A ridestar l'antica tua virtù;
Inutilmente con l'industre mano
Tento la molla che non tira più.
Questa tua chiave, che ficcai si spesso
Nel suo pertugio, inoperosa è già;
Rotto è il coperchio e libero l'ingresso
Ad ogni più riposta cavità.
Deh, come baldanzoso un dì solevi
L'ora dolce del gaudio a me segnar
E petulante l'ago tuo movevi
Non mai spossato dal costante andar!
Quante volte su lui lo sguardo fiso
Or tengo e penso al buon tempo che fu.
Se almen segnasse mezzodì preciso.....
Ma sei e mezza!... e non si move più!​


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> Conte, i boxer di intimissimi sono sexy, ogni tanti li regalo (quelli con i teschi con i diamanti e quelli con la rosa!)
> anche quelli da poliziotto, o quelli della diesel con scritto revolution in my pants


Quello con i teschi è stato creato per me e disegnato da me.
Poi ha avuto successo...
ma dicono sia introvabile!

Io invece mi diverto un sacco in certe occasioni no?
Mi piace molto ridere a letto eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Leda (6 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... azzzzz...bhe dai... potresti inviargli una poesia, ne ho una qui...
> 
> AD UN OROLOGIO GUASTO
> Poi che il pendolo tuo giù penzoloni
> ...


Sbriciolata incrudelisce sulla malcapitata Tebe :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... azzzzz...bhe dai... potresti inviargli una poesia, ne ho una qui...
> 
> AD UN OROLOGIO GUASTO
> Poi che il pendolo tuo giù penzoloni
> ...



Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....vade retro...maestra...argh...Lothar....il santino della suora con il maleficio dietro...Lotharrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....
Ma ecco la giaculatoria:
Coadura mai paura
Coadura mai paura
Coadura mai paura.

Oh gesù d'amore acceso
quanti schei ca go speso
per na vaca de na dona
che non capisse na madona

Coadura mai paura
Coadura mai paura
Coadura mai paura

Lassa pur che el mondo diga
ma el mejo buso
xe la figa

Coadura mai paura
Coadura mai paura
Coadura mai paura

se lavora e se fadiga
per el pan 
e per la figa

Satim aleppe
Satim aleppe
Ti damela
che ghe penso mi.
Amen


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....vade retro...maestra...argh...Lothar....il santino della suora con il maleficio dietro...Lotharrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....
> Ma ecco la giaculatoria:
> Coadura mai paura
> Coadura mai paura
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Tebe, ma un bel corso di kick-boxing invece di trombate precarie no, eh?
> :singleeye:


Sta facendo il furbo. Il super uomo superiore a. Non leggi le sue mail...ed è davvero molto espressivo quando scrive...e ora è teso. Sta spianando tutto con il sarcasmo.E' un giochetto suo,che conosco bene. Sia fra noi di nascosto sia sul lavoro.
però non funziona così. per cosa avrei dovuto sorridere stamattina?
Perchè è il re del cunnilingus? Ok. Se la cava benissimo.
Ma poi?
Come già abbiamo detto...sui calzini e canotta della salute passo sopra.
ma non che fai cilecca perchè non voglio farlo senza preservativo.
Fino a quel momento era tutto perfetto. Alla grande.
e comunque. Io vorrei riprovarci. Perchè alla fine, la prima è difficile che vada bene. E nel nostro caso, lui è  un non traditore io che non lo ero più da secoli...Insomma, non proprio le prerogative giuste.
Se fa così la chiudiamo qui però.
Perchè non deve essere conflittuale. 
Posso capire che probabilmente oggi si senta stressato, frustrato, magari pure in colpa anche se non sembra (ma può anche nascondere) e che queste nuove problematiche lavorative siano un intoppo grosso perchè a differenza di prima che ci interfacciavamo solo tramite assistenti o mail ufficiali, ora insomma no. Siamo faccia a faccia e  la prima volta dopo aver...
E le sue tecniche di terrorismo lavorativo possono funzionare con i suoi, non certo con me.
Non dopo i calzini. La canotta. e...le mutande. ma comunque non funzionavano nemmeno prima. E' per questo che ci siamo "presi".

Quindi non mi serve nessun corso di pestaggio da strada. Sono una signora io. Mica una che picchia in giro. magari domani gli mando un mazzo di fiori per avere urtato la sua sensibilità. Con un pacco di preservativi e le istruzioni.


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... azzzzz...bhe dai... potresti inviargli una poesia, ne ho una qui...
> 
> AD UN OROLOGIO GUASTO
> Poi che il pendolo tuo giù penzoloni
> ...


ahahahahahahah. Oggi non mi rimane altro da fare che...:canna:


----------



## EWY (6 Febbraio 2012)

*ma dai...*



Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::victory::culo::rotfl::rotfl:



non c'e' piu' mondo, non c'e' piu' religione, non ci sono piu' le mezze stagioni..., non ci sono piu' gli uomini di una volta...
sono caxxi pero', lui sara' distrutto psicologicamente e stara' fustigando a sangue il marsupio...e' segnato ormai, porello !..   psicologicamente e' andato...e pensare che non vedeva l'ora, l'sms recitava : Manca poco...  In effetti....!!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sta facendo il furbo. Il super uomo superiore a. Non leggi le sue mail...ed è davvero molto espressivo quando scrive...e ora è teso. Sta spianando tutto con il sarcasmo.E' un giochetto suo,che conosco bene. Sia fra noi di nascosto sia sul lavoro.
> però non funziona così. per cosa avrei dovuto sorridere stamattina?
> Perchè è il re del cunnilingus? Ok. Se la cava benissimo.
> Ma poi?
> ...


Allora visto che apri uno spiraglio...
Ti dico che...anca mi vo mato per magnarla...
Poi porc...porcc...io ho la maledizione del pianista no?
Vogliono sentire le mie dita dentro che fanno i trilli no? E le cinquine...i gruppetti...i mordenti superiori e inferiori...i praller...gli schneller...gli arpeggi...terze e seste...detto ciò...

Vediamola pratica eh?
Uomo sposatone...cinquant'enne...si è vestito come si veste sempre no?
O deve dare adito a dei sospetti?
Se poi non ha mai tradito...ossia non ha mai avuto rapporti occasionali magari è fuori dalla cultura del preservativo no?

Dai non madargli dei fiori...
io la butterei sul ridere...gli manderei qualcosa di carino circa i vari tipi di preservativo no?

Ma parliamo dei calzini come deve fare uno?
Portare le scarpe mocassino senza calze? Non fa un po' femena? Eh?

Oppure invece dei fiori prendigli un completo giovanile no?
E che problemi ti fai?
Insomma un po' di indulgenza eh?
Sai come siamo noi uomini no?

Pensa se era un maniaco del travestitismo eh?

Poi ostia pensa se capita qui e legge e ti riconosce...che figura!
magari lui è là e si dice...ecco casso ho provato anch'io a tradire ma il signore mi ha punito...perchè io non posso mettarme a fare el porcaccion a sinquanta ani eh? Sono un uomo serio io! No?

Insomma lui dovrebbe uscire una volta con me e Lothar...ho io la tipa giusta che fa per lui....te lo trasformo in un sexman...in una notte...lascia fare al conte! 

Magari sto tizio googla tradimento e parte un 3d....stavo per farmi crollare il mondo in testa quando invece...

Insomma si dirà...
Per colpa de un goldon
go fato la figura del cojon no?


----------



## lothar57 (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sta facendo il furbo. Il super uomo superiore a. Non leggi le sue mail...ed è davvero molto espressivo quando scrive...e ora è teso. Sta spianando tutto con il sarcasmo.E' un giochetto suo,che conosco bene. Sia fra noi di nascosto sia sul lavoro.
> però non funziona così. per cosa avrei dovuto sorridere stamattina?
> Perchè è il re del cunnilingus? Ok. Se la cava benissimo.
> Ma poi?
> ...


Invornitissima ascoltami..al suo posto,mi sarei alzato da letto,avrei,faccio per direr acceso la tv e guardato 5 minuti di calcio,rilassandomi...poi sarei tornato alla carica...senza piu'pensare ai durex,che tu avresti accantonato...e alla''ripartenza''avrei chiuso con qualcosa di elementare.dove appunto il durex non serve...come prima volta..poi...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> non c'e' piu' mondo, non c'e' piu' religione, non ci sono piu' le mezze stagioni..., non ci sono piu' gli uomini di una volta...
> sono caxxi pero', lui sara' distrutto psicologicamente e stara' fustigando a sangue il marsupio...e' segnato ormai, porello !..   psicologicamente e' andato...e pensare che non vedeva l'ora, l'sms recitava : Manca poco...  In effetti....!!


Salviamolo!
Più gnocca per tutti!
Una volta la donna la dava via come il pane
Adesso la donna la dà no!

[video=youtube;fHJoDwlgt-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHJoDwlgt-U&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Invornitissima ascoltami..al suo posto,mi sarei alzato da letto,avrei,faccio per direr acceso la tv e guardato 5 minuti di calcio,rilassandomi...poi sarei tornato alla carica...senza piu'pensare ai durex,che tu avresti accantonato...e alla''ripartenza''avrei chiuso con qualcosa di elementare.dove appunto il durex non serve...come prima volta..poi...


Lothar casso....
Pasienza le corna in testa alla to dona...
Ma pensa se le porti casa malattie eh?
Il preservativo ti preserva ANCHE la tua di salute eh?

Ricorda il grandioso muratore al centro per donare il sangue.
Il primario: Ha avuto comportamenti a rischio in questi sei mesi?

Ah mi no sior dotore...
Ma cosa so io di quello che fa quela troia de me mojere finchè so sora le armadure eh?

Dai Lothar...
Senza è da sfigatissimi!

Non riesco a credere che nel 2012 esista na invornita che accetta de farlo senza eh?


----------



## lothar57 (6 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar casso....
> Pasienza le corna in testa alla to dona...
> Ma pensa se le porti casa malattie eh?
> Il preservativo ti preserva ANCHE la tua di salute eh?
> ...



Conte.....vuoi che parli in croato....non m i capisci piu'...non intendevo ne la penetrazione finale ne il sesso orale.ma quello che da ragazzini,in genere era la prima cosa che le ragazze ci facevano..poco  roba certo...ma non rischiosa..e non richiedente durex.Poi se la lei e'brava,non male..tanto per cambiare, e ripeto per ''rompere il ghiaccio''


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte.....vuoi che parli in croato....non m i capisci piu'...non intendevo ne la penetrazione finale ne il sesso orale.ma quello che da ragazzini,in genere era la prima cosa che le ragazze ci facevano..poco  roba certo...ma non rischiosa..e non richiedente durex.Poi se la lei e'brava,non male..tanto per cambiare, e ripeto per ''rompere il ghiaccio''


Ah vero eh?
San pompin!


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Invornitissima ascoltami..al suo posto,mi sarei alzato da letto,avrei,faccio per direr acceso la tv e guardato 5 minuti di calcio,rilassandomi...poi sarei tornato alla carica...senza piu'pensare ai durex,che tu avresti accantonato...e alla''ripartenza''avrei chiuso con qualcosa di elementare.dove appunto il durex non serve...come prima volta..poi...


uffa...sembri mio padre. Non sono mica una pivella che loro si che sono invorniti. Io comunque non lo sono più, invornita intendo, perchè ormai le mie sinapsi si sono disintossicate dall'ormone gaudente. Per ora.
Dopo la debacle del preservativo...tu dici 5 minuti di calcio (non guarda il calcio...solo il nuoto. Ex nuotatore agonistico). Abbiamo fatto. Mezz'ora di film. Abbiamo parlato. E parlato. E parlato. Parlato ancora. Poi ho cambiato canale e ho messo  un canale musicale. Poi abbiamo ripreso a parlare. E parlare. parlare. 
Due ore abbiamo fatto a parlare. E quanto gli ci vuole? L'aspettativa?
Nonci  ha nemmeno più provato, ha mollato il colpo. 
E sinceramente non mi sembrava il caso di forzarlo.


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora visto che apri uno spiraglio...
> Ti dico che...anca mi vo mato per magnarla...
> Poi porc...porcc...io ho la maledizione del pianista no?
> Vogliono sentire le mie dita dentro che fanno i trilli no? E le cinquine...i gruppetti...i mordenti superiori e inferiori...i praller...gli schneller...gli arpeggi...terze e seste...detto ciò...
> ...



va bene Conte tenterò di essere indulgente ma solo dopo la riunione di domani.
Comunque dubito che arrivi qui. Odia internet, forum...lo usa solo per lavoro. Non si troverà mai...Credo che mi riconoscerebbe dopo 2 post...anche se non sono così sfacciata con lui...e così sboccata.
Certo che c'è uno spiraglio. prima del pres facevamo scintille.
E mi stava piacendo un sacco anche l'atmosfera si da tresca ma non esasperata...
Anche se non è un sexman...insomma. sa cosa fare. Decisamente niente istruzioni.
Poi magari nel rapporto è come una balena spiaggiata...non lo so. 
Non ho avuto il piacere. O il dispiacere...
p.s. Non dice niente al signore. E' ateo.


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte.....vuoi che parli in croato....non m i capisci piu'...non intendevo ne la penetrazione finale ne il sesso orale.ma quello che da ragazzini,in genere era la prima cosa che le ragazze ci facevano..poco  roba certo...ma non rischiosa..e non richiedente durex.Poi se la lei e'brava,non male..tanto per cambiare, e ripeto per ''rompere il ghiaccio''


Sono stata brava. ma anche se non lo fossi stata dubito se ne sarebbe accorto. Credo sua moglie non pratichi la sacra arte.rotfl visto cosa mi diceva e come si dimenava. E comunque...entrambi abbiamo avuto (in tempi diversi) un orgasmo (non è che il sacro Admin tra un pò mi banna per linguaggio porno?Forse è  meglio spostare il tutto nell'area riservata registrati...che ne dite)
Sono brava ok, ma mica eccelsa. Il mio compagno dice che sono pure un pò scadente. 
Quindi il ghiaccio è stato rotto con soddisfazione di entrambi.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah vero eh?
> San pompin!


no ancora meno....San Palma


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono stata brava. ma anche se non lo fossi stata dubito se ne sarebbe accorto. Credo sua moglie non pratichi la sacra arte.rotfl visto cosa mi diceva e come si dimenava. E comunque...entrambi abbiamo avuto (in tempi diversi) un orgasmo (non è che il sacro Admin tra un pò mi banna per linguaggio porno?Forse è  meglio spostare il tutto nell'area riservata registrati...che ne dite)
> Sono brava ok, ma mica eccelsa. Il mio compagno dice che sono pure un pò scadente.
> Quindi il ghiaccio è stato rotto con soddisfazione di entrambi.


Beh puoi aprire un 3d in Amore e Sesso no?
Non mi pare che sia porno il tuo linguaggio eh?
Ma mi piace una cosa di te...
A conti fatti sei in gambissima a estrapolare il meglio da ogni situazione...
Farai strada ragazza!:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no ancora meno....San Palma


San Palma da dammelo?


----------



## lothar57 (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono stata brava. ma anche se non lo fossi stata dubito se ne sarebbe accorto. Credo sua moglie non pratichi la sacra arte.rotfl visto cosa mi diceva e come si dimenava. E comunque...entrambi abbiamo avuto (in tempi diversi) un orgasmo (non è che il sacro Admin tra un pò mi banna per linguaggio porno?Forse è meglio spostare il tutto nell'area riservata registrati...che ne dite)
> Sono brava ok, ma mica eccelsa. Il mio compagno dice che sono pure un pò scadente.
> Quindi il ghiaccio è stato rotto con soddisfazione di entrambi.


ahhahh adesso capisco..be'allora che problema c'e'??vi siete soddisfatti reciprocamente 1 volta e alla seconda zero...che vuoi che sia amica??

per quel che so e che sento dalle donne,molti uomini credono di fare bene.e non sanno fare un cavolo..quamte donne insoddisfatte..

tranquilla admin  lo teniamo buono io e il Conte,poi e'uomo di mondo


----------



## lothar57 (6 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> San Palma da dammelo?


si dai mona...la fidanzata di molti invorniti non e'Palma???


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si dai mona...la fidanzata di molti invorniti non e'Palma???


Mah...ma per la legge della reciprocità è lei che ragiona...io ho un mucchio di uomini no?
Stiamo attenti amico...che se degeneriamo finiamo io e te in un 3d...con ahi ahi...siete nei guai!


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahhahh adesso capisco..be'allora che problema c'e'??vi siete soddisfatti reciprocamente 1 volta e alla seconda zero...che vuoi che sia amica??
> 
> per quel che so e che sento dalle donne,molti uomini credono di fare bene.e non sanno fare un cavolo..quamte donne insoddisfatte..
> 
> tranquilla admin  lo teniamo buono io e il Conte,poi e'uomo di mondo


Forse avrei dovuto dare questa informazione subito ma...io non l'ho presa come una...prima.
Si ok è stato bravo. E' vero che la maggior parte degli uomini è di fatto incompetente pur spacciandosi diversamente.
Ok tutto vero. Sono stata "Fortunata " a trovarne uno che invece sapeva esattamente dove toccare con lingua e dita.
Però...era petting. Punto.
Non è che io abbia la patata invornita scusa eh?
Non mi accontento di un orgasmo da cunnilingus! 
Evidentemente lui si. Ed altrettanto evidentemente io sono davvero BRAVA! cioè...l'ho distrutto?
Ho il soffocotto che uccide?
dai!

.....oddio. magari non scopava da mesi.....


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si dai mona...la fidanzata di molti invorniti non e'Palma???


ma cos'è palma?


----------



## Tubarao (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma cos'è palma?


La sorella di Federica.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma cos'è palma?


http://www.lessicografia.it/IMPALMARE


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La sorella di Federica.


ahahahaha la mano amica!!!!!ahahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La sorella di Federica.


:up:


----------



## lothar57 (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Forse avrei dovuto dare questa informazione subito ma...io non l'ho presa come una...prima.
> Si ok è stato bravo. E' vero che la maggior parte degli uomini è di fatto incompetente pur spacciandosi diversamente.
> Ok tutto vero. Sono stata "Fortunata " a trovarne uno che invece sapeva esattamente dove toccare con lingua e dita.
> Però...era petting. Punto.
> ...


va benissimo allora,non avevo capito....si la penetrazione finale ci vuole,personalmente e'l'ultimo pensiero,mi interessa il ''prima'',reciproco,lento,lungo.Come ''finire''lo trovo poi secondario...e ricorda  donna che uomini che sanno usare la lingua,sono rari...sento molto invornimento in questo campo
..quindi tieni stretto il tuo amico..piano piano fara'quello che preferisci

Admin guida suprema se andiamo troppo in la',palesati....ma sei troppo volpe per farlo..questi argomenti fanno audience..vero???


----------



## passante (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> L'hanno spostata a domani...maledizione.
> 
> Non ero pronta ad incontrarlo. Sono certa che la prima cosa che avrei pensato vederlo sarebbe stata "Chissà che calzini ha sotto..."
> Sulla maglietta so già. Bianca della Liabel. Come mio nonno...
> ...


 ma no, dai, non era possibile! ma se gli hai dovuto mandare la foto ignuda per convincerlo... 'naltro po' e gli dovevi fare la spiega a fumetti 

ma davvero ti attizza ancora? nonostante l'intimo balneare :carneval:? 

comunque tu dici di no, ma secondo me questo tuo tradimento, anche per il cipiglio con cui l'hai impostato ("questo! questo mi piace e me lo piglio!!!") sa proprio di pariglia - a distanza di tempo - al tuo compagno. che avrai perdonato, non dico di no, ma la delusione te l'ha data... e allora, "tanto vale"


----------



## stellina (6 Febbraio 2012)

tebe però pensa che l'intimo, la canotta...se si è sempre vestito così...non poteva mica cambiare look totalmente...la moglie gli avrebbe chiesto se era impazzito dopo anni di canotta autunno - primavera ad uscire senza proprio quando fa così freddo!


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> va benissimo allora,non avevo capito....si la penetrazione finale ci vuole,personalmente e'l'ultimo pensiero,mi interessa il ''prima'',reciproco,lento,lungo.Come ''finire''lo trovo poi secondario...e ricorda  donna che uomini che sanno usare la lingua,sono rari...sento molto invornimento in questo campo
> ..quindi tieni stretto il tuo amico..piano piano fara'quello che preferisci
> 
> *Admin guida suprema se andiamo troppo in la',palesati.*...ma sei troppo volpe per farlo..questi argomenti fanno audience..vero???


hai ragione ci sono un sacco di invornicunnilingus in giro. 
Vedremo...(oh...non voglio farmi sgridare dal supremo Admin...anche perchè...dove vado se no a scrivere?)


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> ma no, dai, non era possibile! ma se gli hai dovuto mandare la foto ignuda per convincerlo... 'naltro po' e gli dovevi fare la spiega a fumetti
> 
> ma davvero ti attizza ancora? nonostante l'intimo balneare :carneval:?
> 
> comunque tu dici di no, ma secondo me questo tuo tradimento, anche per il cipiglio con cui l'hai impostato ("questo! questo mi piace e me lo piglio!!!") sa proprio di pariglia - a distanza di tempo - al tuo compagno. che avrai perdonato, non dico di no, ma la delusione te l'ha data... e allora, "tanto vale"


lo so...però ho scritto solo la parte finale della storia...il prima è durato mesi...mesi in cui davvero mi sdraiava sulla scrivania in sostanza, a sede chiusa...insomma....c'è un mondo prima. Tutto di semi toccate di nascosto, caffè nei bar malfamati in posti assurdi, rigiri in macchina come gli adolescenti...litigate per lavoro...e poi dopo sms hard.
Miei ovviamente...lui...molto meno ma credo di non doverlo specificare....

E' cè anche un momento e una motivazione ben precisa per il mio cipiglio "Mi piace melo piglio!" che nulla a che vedere con il tradimento subito.
Io ho sempre un pò questo cipiglio, in guanto di velluto, ma è nel mio dna...

L'intimo balneare..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> tebe però pensa che l'intimo, la canotta...se si è sempre vestito così...non poteva mica cambiare look totalmente...la moglie gli avrebbe chiesto se era impazzito dopo anni di canotta autunno - primavera ad uscire senza proprio quando fa così freddo!


Ci ho pensato infatti e sulla canotta della salute e i calzini allegorici sono passata sopra...però se sti maledetti calzini te li devo togliere io perchè tu non lo fai...allora sei uno che lo fa con i calzini.
ma nemmeno nei miei peggiori incubi, quindi anche se la moglie non fosse stata in casa lui comunque sarebbe arrivato con l'intimo da geriatrico.


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato infatti e sulla canotta della salute e i calzini *allegorici* sono passata sopra...però se sti maledetti calzini te li devo togliere io perchè tu non lo fai...allora sei uno che lo fa con i calzini.
> ma nemmeno nei miei peggiori incubi, quindi anche se la moglie non fosse stata in casa lui comunque sarebbe arrivato con l'intimo da geriatrico.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (6 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quello con i teschi è stato creato per me e disegnato da me.
> Poi ha avuto successo...
> ma dicono sia introvabile!
> 
> ...



davvero? i li ho regalati a novembre, sono questi:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> davvero? i li ho regalati a novembre, sono questi:


Donna non insultare la mia intelligenza...
La mia bandiera è questa!



Cos'è quella ciafeca eh?


----------



## free (6 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna non insultare la mia intelligenza...
> La mia bandiera è questa!
> 
> View attachment 4453
> ...




ok, mi arrendo!
ma quelli che ho regalato avevano gli occhi di diamanti, anzi le orbite! metti che va via la luce


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ok, mi arrendo!
> ma quelli che ho regalato avevano gli occhi di diamanti, anzi le orbite! metti che va via la luce


Fai bene ad arrenderti...e di questa che ne dici?
L'indosso sempre per i giochini a tre con due donne...

Un cavaliere fra due dame XD!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fai bene ad arrenderti...e di questa che ne dici?
> L'indosso sempre per i giochini a tre con due donne...
> 
> Un cavaliere fra due dame XD!
> ...


che ha sempre fatto la figura del... come finiva?


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Febbraio 2012)

Ragazzi scusatemi, non vorrei fare la moralista ma dopo aver letto tutta 'sta roba squallida della canotta, dei calzini ecc...ecc... e dopo aver letto di come è finita (per ora) la storiella, non posso che provare pena per quei due poveri cornuti che non sanno nulla di quello che è successo ma che se sapessero, col cavolo che perdonerebbero! Scapperebbero a gambe legate da due persone come voi! ...o almeno io farei così...troppo squallido. Forse sono io che ho troppi valori ma veder buttare alle ortiche quello che si è costruito con un'altra persona per una cosa che definire "mezza scop...a" è dire troppo, beh scusate a me fa venire il voltastomaco. Ma allora perchè non ve ne state da soli e vi accoppiate con chi vi pare e piace di volta in volta? 
In bocca al lupo
Ingenua


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ragazzi scusatemi, non vorrei fare la moralista ma dopo aver letto tutta 'sta roba squallida della canotta, dei calzini ecc...ecc... e dopo aver letto di come è finita (per ora) la storiella, non posso che provare pena per quei due poveri cornuti che non sanno nulla di quello che è successo ma che *se sapessero, col cavolo che perdonerebbero! Scapperebbero a gambe legate da due persone come voi! ...*o almeno io farei così...troppo squallido. Forse sono io che ho troppi valori ma veder buttare alle ortiche quello che si è costruito con un'altra persona per una cosa che definire "mezza scop...a" è dire troppo, beh scusate a me fa venire il voltastomaco. Ma allora perchè non ve ne state da soli e vi accoppiate con chi vi pare e piace di volta in volta?
> In bocca al lupo
> Ingenua


Credo che anche io, al posto del mio compagno, mi irriterei non poco per un tradimento così maldestro. Tra l'altro...20 anni di differenza tra loro...
Che vuoi farci. Lo sapevo che perdevo l'allenamento del fiuto trombereccio dopo 7 anni di fedeltà.
Come vuoi che vada a finire. Come nelle favole. E vissero tutti felici, contenti e cornuti.
:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Febbraio 2012)

Ma allora perchè non ve ne state da soli e vi accoppiate con chi vi pare e piace di volta in volta? 

Ingenua[/QUOTE]
Scommetto che sei un tradito!!!!..... mai dire mai nella vita!!


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma allora perchè non ve ne state da soli e vi accoppiate con chi vi pare e piace di volta in volta?
> 
> Ingenua


Scommetto che sei un tradito!!!!..... mai dire mai nella vita!![/QUOTE]


Si, sono una tradita (o cornuta, come meglio preferisci!) e sto ancora soffrendo per questo, quindi?
Ingenua


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scommetto che sei un tradito!!!!..... mai dire mai nella vita!!



Si, sono una tradita (o cornuta, come meglio preferisci!) e sto ancora soffrendo per questo, quindi?
Ingenua[/QUOTE]

Non sto scherzando. Mi dispiace moltissimo che tu soffra ancora per un tradimento e posso assolutamente capire che leggendomi ti siano venuti i vermi e probabilmente sei qui perchè vuoi capire cosa diavolo pensa un traditore.
E' un pò come un giro all'inferno questo...perchè leggendo probabilmente ti esplode dentro di tutto.
Posso chiederti da quanto sei stata tradita?
Puoi mandarmi a quel paese tranquillamente.

O forse hai risposto nell'altro 3d. Se tu ?


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si, sono una tradita (o cornuta, come meglio preferisci!) e sto ancora soffrendo per questo, quindi?
> Ingenua


Non sto scherzando. Mi dispiace moltissimo che tu soffra ancora per un tradimento e posso assolutamente capire che leggendomi ti siano venuti i vermi e probabilmente sei qui perchè vuoi capire cosa diavolo pensa un traditore.
E' un pò come un giro all'inferno questo...perchè leggendo probabilmente ti esplode dentro di tutto.
Posso chiederti da quanto sei stata tradita?
Puoi mandarmi a quel paese tranquillamente.

O forse hai risposto nell'altro 3d. Se tu ?[/QUOTE]

Hai ragione, ho letto questo 3d proprio per capire cosa prova un traditore e...si, mi sono venuti i vermi... Fortunatamente sono una persona comprensiva e rispettosa delle scelte altrui per cui se tu hai deciso di comportarti così sono solo problemi tuoi. La cosa che purtroppo i fa soffrire è che non riesco a non immedesimarmi dei traditi...forse perchè il dolore della scoperta (quando si ama veramente) è devastante.
Sono stata tradita nel 2008 ed i sospetti mi erano venuti ma appena entravo nel discorso lui si mostrava sconcertato dal fatto che io abbia solo lontanamente immaginato che loro... e io, troppo innamorata, ci credevo e gli chiedevo anche scusa!


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non sto scherzando. Mi dispiace moltissimo che tu soffra ancora per un tradimento e posso assolutamente capire che leggendomi ti siano venuti i vermi e probabilmente sei qui perchè vuoi capire cosa diavolo pensa un traditore.
> E' un pò come un giro all'inferno questo...perchè leggendo probabilmente ti esplode dentro di tutto.
> Posso chiederti da quanto sei stata tradita?
> Puoi mandarmi a quel paese tranquillamente.
> ...


Hai ragione, ho letto questo 3d proprio per capire cosa prova un traditore e...si, mi sono venuti i vermi... Fortunatamente sono una persona comprensiva e rispettosa delle scelte altrui per cui se tu hai deciso di comportarti così sono solo problemi tuoi. La cosa che purtroppo i fa soffrire è che non riesco a non immedesimarmi dei traditi...forse perchè il dolore della scoperta (quando si ama veramente) è devastante.
Sono stata tradita nel 2008 ed i sospetti mi erano venuti ma appena entravo nel discorso lui si mostrava sconcertato dal fatto che io abbia solo lontanamente immaginato che loro... e io, troppo innamorata, ci credevo e gli chiedevo anche scusa![/QUOTE]

No...gli chiedevi scusa....no....
mamma mia ingenua...tu sei una di quelle rare persone "pure" dentro nel senso che  probabilmente non tradiresti mai e pensi che...
Non funziona quasi mai così. 
Ho l'impressione che tu sia sotto i trent'anni...
Ti posso dire che è vero. Scoprire un tradimento è devastante. Lo è stato anche per me. E spero vivamente di non ripetere l'esperienza.
E' molto che giri qui all'inferno? No perchè se sei appena approdata e hai letto me per prima...cioè...è come imparare a nuotare facendosi sbattere in mezzo all'oceano in tempesta.
Non tanto per quello che scrivo ma per come lo scrivo.
Credo che i vermi siano solo un eufemismo.


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ho letto questo 3d proprio per capire cosa prova un traditore e...si, mi sono venuti i vermi... Fortunatamente sono una persona comprensiva e rispettosa delle scelte altrui per cui se tu hai deciso di comportarti così sono solo problemi tuoi. La cosa che purtroppo i fa soffrire è che non riesco a non immedesimarmi dei traditi...forse perchè il dolore della scoperta (quando si ama veramente) è devastante.
> Sono stata tradita nel 2008 ed i sospetti mi erano venuti ma appena entravo nel discorso lui si mostrava sconcertato dal fatto che io abbia solo lontanamente immaginato che loro... e io, troppo innamorata, ci credevo e gli chiedevo anche scusa!


No...gli chiedevi scusa....no....
mamma mia ingenua...tu sei una di quelle rare persone "pure" dentro nel senso che  probabilmente non tradiresti mai e pensi che...
Non funziona quasi mai così. 
Ho l'impressione che tu sia sotto i trent'anni...
Ti posso dire che è vero. Scoprire un tradimento è devastante. Lo è stato anche per me. E spero vivamente di non ripetere l'esperienza.
E' molto che giri qui all'inferno? No perchè se sei appena approdata e hai letto me per prima...cioè...è come imparare a nuotare facendosi sbattere in mezzo all'oceano in tempesta.
Non tanto per quello che scrivo ma per come lo scrivo.
Credo che i vermi siano solo un eufemismo.[/QUOTE]

Non ti preoccupare! Tu scrivi così perchè sei così e non devi cambiare solo per assecondare gli altri. Va bene così!
Posso sembrare giovane perchè forse mi vedi Ingenua (come il mio nick!) ma in realtà ho 38 anni ed eravamo insieme da 13 al momento del tradimento. Diciamo che mi sento come se avessi vissuto nel mondo incantato delle favole finchè qualcuno mi ha riportato bruscamente alla realtà...L'unica realtà.


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No...gli chiedevi scusa....no....
> mamma mia ingenua...tu sei una di quelle rare persone "pure" dentro nel senso che  probabilmente non tradiresti mai e pensi che...
> Non funziona quasi mai così.
> Ho l'impressione che tu sia sotto i trent'anni...
> ...


Non ti preoccupare! Tu scrivi così perchè sei così e non devi cambiare solo per assecondare gli altri. Va bene così!
Posso sembrare giovane perchè forse mi vedi Ingenua (come il mio nick!) ma in realtà ho 38 anni ed eravamo insieme da 13 al momento del tradimento. Diciamo che mi sento come se avessi vissuto nel mondo incantato delle favole finchè qualcuno mi ha riportato bruscamente alla realtà...L'unica realtà.[/QUOTE]

 Molto difficile che io assecondi gli altri....38 anni. Però...no non è stato il tuo nik a farmi pensare che eri giovane , ma proprio il modo di scrivere...come hai detto tu. nel mondo incantato delle favole.
Nemmeno a 18 anni pensavo che l'amore fosse per sempre....
Senti continuiamo di la.
Almeno non ci sono calzini balneari, magliette della salute...:mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che ha sempre fatto la figura del... come finiva?


Del salame...
Un cavaliere fra due dame fa la figura del salame,
ma se il cavaliere ci saprà fare
tutte e due
saprà soddisfare!

[video=youtube;gZOgUCOgdoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZOgUCOgdoA[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma allora perchè non ve ne state da soli e vi accoppiate con chi vi pare e piace di volta in volta?
> In bocca al lupo
> Ingenua


Intanto te e tebe imparate a mettere a posto i quote...porcc...che non si legge na mazza

Detto ciò...nel mondo reale tu puoi sognare di accoppiarti con chi ti pare eh?
E anche con chi ci piace...

Ma c'è un quid.
Bisogna che paia e piaccia anche ad un'altra persona...
E credimi...queste combinazioni aggiustabili non sono così plurime eh?
Io sono un porcon...tebe na troiazza...
Tu dirai ciulate no?
Magari ci guardiamo in faccia e non scatta il fluido no?

Non stiamo da soli perchè...
Non ci piace stare da soli no?

Ma abbiamo capito che è ASSURDO idolatrare una persona no?

Anche stare sempre e solo con una persona può essere pernicioso no?


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Intanto te e tebe imparate a mettere a posto i quote...porcc...che non si legge na mazza
> 
> Detto ciò...nel mondo reale tu puoi sognare di accoppiarti con chi ti pare eh?
> E anche con chi ci piace...
> ...


idolatrare no di certo; magari amare e rispettare è possibile , te lo garantisco.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> idolatrare no di certo; magari amare e rispettare è possibile , te lo garantisco.


Ma tu sei sempre stata amata e rispettata...o qualche inculon te lo sei presa pure tu anche se ti consideri una dea in terra?


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu sei sempre stata amata e rispettata...o qualche inculon te lo sei presa pure tu anche se ti consideri una dea in terra?


presi o non presi ciò non cambia il mio concetto di amore e rispetto che personalmente perseguo.
sono amata e rispettata, se non lo fossi la cosa non dipenderebbe da me che non potrei stare con chi non mi ama , né rispetta.
è la base di qualsiasi rapporto


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> presi o non presi ciò non cambia il mio concetto di amore e rispetto che personalmente perseguo.
> sono amata e rispettata, se non lo fossi la cosa non dipenderebbe da me che non potrei stare con chi non mi ama , né rispetta.
> è la base di qualsiasi rapporto


Risposta molto strana scritta in un forum di tradimento.

Claudio.


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Risposta molto strana scritta in un forum di tradimento.
> 
> Claudio.


ci si deve omologare ?


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io sono un porcon...tebe na troiazza...
> Tu dirai ciulate no?
> Magari ci guardiamo in faccia e non scatta il fluido no?


porta le mani  avanti nel caso del solito 2 di picche.
Togli il magari và


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci si deve omologare ?



mai e poi mai


----------



## lothar57 (7 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Risposta molto strana scritta in un forum di tradimento.
> 
> Claudio.


Dovrebbe essere...invece i traditori sono 4 me compreso....


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dovrebbe essere...invece i traditori sono 4 me compreso....



Comincio seriamente a pensare che tu abbia cannato alla grande al funzione di questo forum...per tutto il resto c'è AdultFriendFinder


----------



## JON (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Comincio seriamente a pensare che tu abbia cannato alla grande al funzione di questo forum...per tutto il resto c'è AdultFriendFinder


E se ti mandano una badante? :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Comincio seriamente a pensare che tu abbia cannato alla grande al funzione di questo forum...per tutto il resto c'è AdultFriendFinder


no grazie amico,ho gia'un'amante e mezzo,a sto giro non mi serve niente..anzi si'...che qualcuno faccia smettere di nevicare,cosi'l'incontro....


----------



## MK (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Comincio seriamente a pensare che tu abbia cannato alla grande al funzione di questo forum...per tutto il resto c'è AdultFriendFinder


Ma se ce la stanno mettendo tutta, su su non rovinate i piani per rendere tradimento.net il forum dei traditoriebasta.net


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> E se ti mandano una badante? :mrgreen:



A me ?


----------



## lothar57 (7 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Ma se ce la stanno mettendo tutta, su su non rovinate i piani per rendere tradimento.net il forum dei traditoriebasta.net


Dai Mk.per quel pochino che leggo,mi sembra migliore,non trovi??


----------



## MK (7 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dai Mk.per quel pochino che leggo,mi sembra migliore,non trovi??


Ti devo proprio rispondere? NO. Ma si sa io sono una vecchia carampana eh


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dai Mk.per quel pochino che leggo,mi sembra migliore,non trovi??



...io credo di no.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dai Mk.per quel pochino che leggo,mi sembra migliore,non trovi??



La presenza di più voci, sia da una parte che dall'altra non lo renderebbe migliore e neanche peggiore. Lo renderebbe solo più completo, come è giusto che sia.......mi verrebbe da dire che forse però latitano i traditori interessanti e con cose da dire......anche se Tebe, dopo una partenza disastrosa, sembra promettere bene...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ...io credo di no.... :mrgreen:





Tubarao ha detto:


> La presenza di più voci, sia da una parte che dall'altra non lo renderebbe migliore e neanche peggiore. Lo renderebbe solo più completo, come è giusto che sia.......mi verrebbe da dire che forse però latitano i traditori interessanti e con cose da dire......anche se Tebe, dopo una partenza disastrosa, sembra promettere bene...


Quoto entrambi:up::up:
E se non chiedo troppo anche provare ad accettare pareri diversi dal proprio senza sempre cercare la discussione fine a se stessa o la stupida presa in giro


----------



## stellina (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *La presenza di più voci, sia da una parte che dall'altra non lo renderebbe migliore e neanche peggiore. Lo renderebbe solo più completo, come è giusto che sia*.......mi verrebbe da dire che forse però latitano i traditori interessanti e con cose da dire......anche se Tebe, dopo una partenza disastrosa, sembra promettere bene...


:up:


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto entrambi:up::up:E se non chiedo troppo anche provare ad accettare pareri diversi dal proprio senza sempre cercare la discussione fine a se stessa o la stupida presa in giro


:yes:


----------



## lothar57 (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La presenza di più voci, sia da una parte che dall'altra non lo renderebbe migliore e neanche peggiore. Lo renderebbe solo più completo, come è giusto che sia.......mi verrebbe da dire che forse però latitano i traditori interessanti e con cose da dire......anche se Tebe, dopo una partenza disastrosa, sembra promettere bene...


normale Tuba,tutti i traditori la pensano allo stesso modo..Tebe,che trovo simpatica e schietta,ha rotto un tabu',raccontando i dettagli del sesso,cosa che non mi sognerei mai di fare.
Comunque bisogna prendere queste cose per quello che sono senza farne drammi..esempio calzante..la mia amica mi ha sentito il bisogno di mandarmi un'invito,da un sito di incontri....preoccupato?geloso?no mi ha fatto ridere e basta


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci si deve omologare ?


Ho detto o fatto capire questo ?
E perchè pensi che abbia detto o fatto capire questo.

Claudio.


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Ma se ce la stanno mettendo tutta, su su non rovinate i piani per rendere tradimento.net il forum dei traditoriebasta.net



C'hai ragione! sarebbe squallido no ? Mentre invece qua.... di squallido in certe risposte non ci sta nulla. 

Claudio.


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Comincio seriamente a pensare che tu abbia cannato alla grande al funzione di questo forum...per tutto il resto c'è AdultFriendFinder



Quello che tu percepisci, e scrivi, è come quando un cieco domanda ad un sordo di aiutarlo.
Solo che qua non ci sono sordi, ma solo ciechi.


----------



## MK (7 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> C'hai ragione! sarebbe squallido no ? Mentre invece qua.... di squallido in certe risposte non ci sta nulla.
> 
> Claudio.


Claudio saranno le solite esigenze di marrketing . Ma il mercato è volubile, ricambierà il vento. Su su ritorna ufficialmente dai.


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La presenza di più voci, sia da una parte che dall'altra non lo renderebbe migliore e neanche peggiore. Lo renderebbe solo più completo, come è giusto che sia.......mi verrebbe da dire che forse però latitano i traditori interessanti e con cose da dire......anche se Tebe, dopo una partenza disastrosa, sembra promettere bene...



Impossibile! i ciechi rimarranno ciechi. 

Claudio.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> C'hai ragione! sarebbe squallido no ? Mentre invece qua.... di squallido in certe risposte non ci sta nulla.
> 
> Claudio.


O.T Mi spiace leggerti così anche se avrai le tue buone ragioni che non conosco o meglio non ho capito


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Intanto te e tebe imparate a mettere a posto i quote...porcc...che non si legge na mazza
> 
> Detto ciò...nel mondo reale tu puoi sognare di accoppiarti con chi ti pare eh?
> E anche con chi ci piace...
> ...


:mrgreen: Una coppia perfetta!!!!


----------



## elena_ (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Intanto te e tebe imparate a mettere a posto i quote...porcc...che non si legge na mazza


ahahahahahahahah
mi hai fatto ridere


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La presenza di più voci, sia da una parte che dall'altra non lo renderebbe migliore e neanche peggiore. Lo renderebbe solo più completo, come è giusto che sia.......mi verrebbe da dire che forse però latitano i traditori interessanti e con cose da dire......*anche se Tebe, dopo una partenza disastrosa*, sembra promettere bene...


..........ma anche....:rotfl:
Certo però...che mi sa che tanti li fate scappare....


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ..........ma anche....:rotfl:
> Certo però...che mi sa che tanti li fate scappare....


Ma direi proprio di no....Ultimamente sono i traditi che vengono spesso presi in giro e viene sminuito il loro stato d'animo.
Quelli che scappano sono quelli che non sanno accettare la critica e che non sanno mettersi in gioco, secondo me...
E lo dice una traditrice....


----------



## Skizzofern (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :mrgreen: Una coppia perfetta!!!!


Posso capire perchè troiazza?
Un po' esibizionista, niente di più.


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma direi proprio di no....Ultimamente sono i traditi che vengono spesso presi in giro e viene sminuito il loro stato d'animo.
> Quelli che scappano sono quelli che non sanno accettare la critica e che non sanno mettersi in gioco, secondo me...
> E lo dice una traditrice....


Straquoto! 
e se posso approvo! :up:


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2012)

*Accidenti...*

Sembra che il mio approdo qui abbia creato un pò di scompiglio in un forum che sembra sia chiuso verso i nuovi.
Qualcuno parlava di omologazione che non ci deve essere ma mi sembra che ci sia.
Lothar ha scritto che ho rotto un tabù, perchè parlo di sesso.
Beh...siamo in un forum che parla di tradimento non in un forum cattolico.
Il sesso è bello. In qualsiasi forma la persona decida di viverlo (tranne trombarsi la pecora...Madonna ogni volta che incontrerò un ovino mi verrà in mente sta storia) e appunto si tradisce per sesso, mica perchè si fa la calzetta insieme.
Poi ci sono varie sensibilità e *varie insensibilità *ma fa parte del gioco e dello scambio  neurale che questo forum permette.
Traditi e traditori insieme non è facile. Due mondi assolutamente distanti. (anche se secondo me non così tanto)
Io sono schietta è vero, ma non così schietta.
Nella vita sono ancora più schietta.
Perdonatemi, sono davvero pochi giorni che sono qui e questo è il mio modo di rapportarmi, anche nella vita.
Non esistono tabù. Tabù di che?
Ho l'impressione, come ho scritto all'inizio, che questo è si un forum pubblico ma quelli che entrano, soprattutto i traditori, devono passare da una specie di gogna.


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Posso capire perchè troiazza?
> Un po' esibizionista, niente di più.


Dai, il conte fa esempi estremi...
Esibizionista???? Chi...io????????


----------



## MK (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho l'impressione, come ho scritto all'inizio, che questo è si un forum pubblico ma quelli che entrano, soprattutto i traditori, devono passare da una specie di gogna.


Chi entra qui si aspetta gli applausi? Non siamo a teatro. O forse sì?


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Chi entra qui si aspetta gli applausi? Non siamo a teatro. O forse sì?


E' proprio questo che dicevo. Io non ho fatto del sarcasmo mentre tu lo fai. Perchè?
Nessun traditore si aspetta gli applausi, o quasi. Semplicemente un confronto. Con tutti. Ed ecco che spesso esce il sarcasmo.
Questo è quello che ho percepito e non mi turba.
Si sa già che nella vita reale i traditori sono sempre colpevoli, porci, troie e quant'altro, il sarcasmo ce lo aspettiamo poi sta alla sensibilità personale fottersene o porsi domande...


----------



## Skizzofern (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sembra che il mio approdo qui abbia creato un pò di scompiglio in un forum che sembra sia chiuso verso i nuovi.
> Qualcuno parlava di omologazione che non ci deve essere ma mi sembra che ci sia.
> *Lothar ha scritto che ho rotto un tabù, perchè parlo di sesso.*
> Beh...siamo in un forum che parla di tradimento non in un forum cattolico.
> ...


Lothar ne scrive tante di cazzate:mrgreen: forse non è chiaro a tutti che i frequentatori di questo forum non hanno 17 anni e chi più chi meno abbiamo tutti una certa confidenza con il sesso. Anche senza descrivere nei dettagli quel che facciamo sotto alle coperte.
Non per questo è un tabù.  
Grazie per la primizia sul perchè del tradimento per sesso e sulle calzette. Ci hai aperto un mondo:mrgreen::mrgreen:
devi passare per la  gogna????? ma se il conte  ti ha  già apostrofato   troiazza e tu te la ridi come una belinona
Secondo me la gogna la sopporti, dai


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sembra che il mio approdo qui abbia creato un pò di scompiglio in un forum che *sembra sia chiuso verso i nuovi.
> *Qualcuno parlava di omologazione che non ci deve essere* ma mi sembra che ci sia.
> *Lothar ha scritto che ho rotto un tabù, perchè parlo di sesso.
> Beh...siamo in un forum che parla di tradimento non in un forum cattolico.
> ...


non sono d'accordo su quello che scrivi, soprattutto per quello che ho evidenziato in rosso. 

permettimi di dire ( e io sono una di quelle che ha scherzato con te nel tuo thread) che non si possono sempre e solo approvazioni da tutti...a volte ci stanno bene anche le critiche...e a volte chi soffre per un tradimento subito forse andrebbe capito e non preso in giro (non mi sto riferendo a te)

forse chi tradisce a volte dovrebbe mettersi nei panni di chi a causa sua vede crollare tutto quello che pensava avesse costruito...

la porta qui è aperta a tutti....basta imparare a rispettare i punti di vista di tutti


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sembra che il mio approdo qui abbia creato un pò di scompiglio in un forum che sembra sia chiuso verso i nuovi.
> Qualcuno parlava di omologazione che non ci deve essere ma mi sembra che ci sia.
> Lothar ha scritto che ho rotto un tabù, perchè parlo di sesso.
> Beh...siamo in un forum che parla di tradimento non in un forum cattolico.
> ...


Ti rispondo solo sulla parte in neretto. Non penso che ci sia nessuna gogna da passare; forse l'unica forca caudina che un traditore deve passare è il primo post di Daniele in risposta ad un suo eventuale thread  , ma in genere io non vedo nessuna gogna. E' ovvio che se a un Romanista gli parli di Lazio, come minimo un mezzo vaffanculo te lo becchi, ma poi in quel caso stà all'intelligenza e alla sensibilità degli interlocutori riuscire a parlare di Roma e di Lazio in modo civile e costruttivo. Vuoi sapere cosa significa ESGC ? Letteralmente significa E sti gran cazzi ? Era in risposta ad un thread che in pratica diceva: _Ho deciso di scoparmi uno, ve ne volevo rendere partecipi.
_Ma come vedi, sei ancora qui, le persone ti rispondono, tu e loro interagite, e non mi sembra ci siano particolari problemi. Se una persona ha qualcosa da dire difficilmente, almeno in questa situazione, corre il rischio di rimanere inascoltata, a prescindere dalla cosa che ha da dire. Il problema vero lo sai qual'è ? Mancano le persone che hanno qualcosa da dire. Quelle si che latitano  Benvenuta.


----------



## MK (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' proprio questo che dicevo. Io non ho fatto del sarcasmo mentre tu lo fai. Perchè?
> Nessun traditore si aspetta gli applausi, o quasi. Semplicemente un confronto. Con tutti. Ed ecco che spesso esce il sarcasmo.
> Questo è quello che ho percepito e non mi turba.
> Si sa già che nella vita reale i traditori sono sempre colpevoli, porci, troie e quant'altro, il sarcasmo ce lo aspettiamo poi sta alla sensibilità personale fottersene o porsi domande...


Dove lo leggi il sarcasmo? Io entro racconto parlo di me, non voglio gli applausi alla fine ma il confronto. Perchè una cosa è recitare, un'altra dialogare. Nulla di personale, tranquilla. Nella vita reale i traditori sono sempre colpevoli? Per chi?


----------



## MK (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il problema vero lo sai qual'è ? Mancano le persone che hanno qualcosa da dire. Quelle si che latitano


:up:


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Lothar ne scrive tante di cazzate:mrgreen: forse non è chiaro a tutti che i frequentatori di questo forum non hanno 17 anni e chi più chi meno abbiamo tutti una certa confidenza con il sesso. Anche senza descrivere nei dettagli quel che facciamo sotto alle coperte.
> Non per questo è un tabù.
> Grazie per la primizia sul perchè del tradimento per sesso e sulle calzette. Ci hai aperto un mondo:mrgreen::mrgreen:
> devi passare per la  gogna????? ma se il conte  ti ha  già apostrofato   troiazza e tu te la ridi come una *belinona*
> Secondo me la gogna la sopporti, dai


Sei di genova???
Ma ovvio che sopporto la gogna, ci mancherebbe e per la troiazza non mi offendo di certo perchè ovviamente non mi ci sento ed è in un contesto goliardico detto dal conte, cercavo solo di capire alcune dinamiche.(poi ovviamente molrti penseranno che sopno una brutta persona, troiazza e quant'altro, ma chi se ne frega. Do del mio mica del loro...facendola semplice)
No io ho 17 anni!!! Perchè???


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo su quello che scrivi, soprattutto per quello che ho evidenziato in rosso.
> 
> permettimi di dire ( e io sono una di quelle che ha scherzato con te nel tuo thread) che non si possono sempre e solo approvazioni da tutti...a volte ci stanno bene anche le critiche...e a volte chi soffre per un tradimento subito forse andrebbe capito e non preso in giro *(non mi sto riferendo a te)*
> 
> ...


Non sto cercando approvazione su quello che faccio o non faccio.
Infatti ti quoto totalmente perchè hai scritto esattamente il mio pensiero.
E' proprio il rispetto sui vari punti  di vista di tutti che è il nocciolo.
E infatti io non prendo in giro una tradita o un tradito. Sono dolori. E sono mazzate.
Ma sono mazzate anche per i traditori a volte.
Il succo è che mi sembra che spesso si abbiano due pesi e due misure (Ma ripeto...sono qui da pochi giorni, sto  tentando di capire)
Faccio l'esempio concreto di..cavolo non ricordo come si chiama.
Ha aperto un 3d, ha tradito la moglie poi l'ha lasciata ed è andato con l'amante, poi dopo 10 giorni è di nuovo tornato a casa.
Ora...Io quando ho letto il suo 3d ho sentito addosso tutta la sua ansia. La sua paura. Il suo dolore.
La paura di un uomo paralizzato. Che stava affogando.
E' stato massacrato per un pò.
Come se il dolore di un traditore, quando soffre, è sempre meno importante del dolore di un tradito.
Sono dolori diversi. Che prendono sfere diverse.
Ma  dietro c'è sempre una persona.
Poi ci sono le solite cose che fanno dire  che il tradito si ritrova addosso la merda senza avere potuto scegliere e il traditore ha una scelta.
Le cose non sono mai bianche o nere. E meno male.


----------



## stellina (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sembra che il mio approdo qui abbia creato un pò di scompiglio in un forum che sembra sia chiuso verso i nuovi.
> Qualcuno parlava di omologazione che non ci deve essere ma mi sembra che ci sia.
> Lothar ha scritto che ho rotto un tabù, perchè parlo di sesso.
> Beh...siamo in un forum che parla di tradimento non in un forum cattolico.
> ...


permettimi tebe si tradisce per te per sesso... ma ci sono persone che tradiscono anche per i sentimenti, per colmare le lacune affettive e poi sì c'è anche il sesso...non generalizzerei così...ognuno qui ha la sua storia, i suoi dolori, i suoi problemi e sta dal confronto, dal ragionare insieme ognuno con le proprie prospettive....


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ti rispondo solo sulla parte in neretto. Non penso che ci sia nessuna gogna da passare; forse l'unica forca caudina che un traditore deve passare è il primo post di Daniele in risposta ad un suo eventuale thread  , ma in genere io non vedo nessuna gogna. E' ovvio che se a un Romanista gli parli di Lazio, come minimo un mezzo vaffanculo te lo becchi, ma poi in quel caso stà all'intelligenza e alla sensibilità degli interlocutori riuscire a parlare di Roma e di Lazio in modo civile e costruttivo. Vuoi sapere cosa significa ESGC ? Letteralmente significa E sti gran cazzi ? Era in risposta ad un thread che in pratica diceva: _Ho deciso di scoparmi uno, ve ne volevo rendere partecipi.
> _Ma come vedi, sei ancora qui, le persone ti rispondono, tu e loro interagite, e non mi sembra ci siano particolari problemi. Se una persona ha qualcosa da dire difficilmente, almeno in questa situazione, corre il rischio di rimanere inascoltata, a prescindere dalla cosa che ha da dire. Il problema vero lo sai qual'è ? Mancano le persone che hanno qualcosa da dire. Quelle si che latitano  Benvenuta.


Credo di non avere ancora avuto il piacere di conoscere Daniele...devo procurarmi un lanciafiamme???:carneval:

Ma infatti io qui non ho lamentele da fare,e nessun problema da denunciare sto bene, mi "diverto", interagisco,scherzo, a volte sono seria....a volte mi intristisco leggendo quanto dolore noi traditori diamo o magari mi irrito pure perchè non capisco certe dinamiche mentali da traditi...e in più  abbasso la mia ansia da traditrice che ha fallito i 12 passo della fedeltà.
Perchè secondo te mancano le persone che hanno qualcosa da dire? E' un forum pubblico che tratta un argomento caldo.
Il mondo è pieno di traditori e traditi che vogliono parlare e confrontarsi.
Qui dovrebbe esserci il fulcro della discussione e invece tu dici che latitano.
Perchè secondo te?


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> permettimi tebe si tradisce per te per sesso... ma ci sono persone che tradiscono anche per i sentimenti, per colmare le lacune affettive e poi sì c'è anche il sesso...non generalizzerei così...ognuno qui ha la sua storia, i suoi dolori, i suoi problemi e sta dal confronto, dal ragionare insieme ognuno con le proprie prospettive....


Hai ragione...si tradisce anche per colmare un vuoto affettivo...è un limite mio non riuscire, ancora, a prenderlo in considerazione perchè...per me il tradimento è solo sessuale. Non emotivo.
Perchè se sono alla ricerca di qualcosa di affettivo cerco un fidanzato non un amante.
Devo sforzarmi di far rientrare nella categoria tradimento anche la questione affettiva...


----------



## elena_ (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe, a me pare che la tua voce invece sia molto interessante
e credo tu possa dare un bel contributo a questo forum
per quello che hai testimoniato nel mio 3D su "essere buoni genitori"
per il tuo saper vedere attraverso molteplici punti di vista
per il tuo essere schietta e onesta 
forse anche troppo


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' proprio questo che dicevo. Io non ho fatto del sarcasmo mentre tu lo fai. Perchè?
> *Nessun traditore si aspetta gli applausi, o quasi. Semplicemente un confronto*. Con tutti. Ed ecco che spesso esce il sarcasmo.
> Questo è quello che ho percepito e non mi turba.
> Si sa già che nella vita reale i traditori sono sempre colpevoli, porci, troie e quant'altro, il sarcasmo ce lo aspettiamo poi sta alla sensibilità personale fottersene o porsi domande...


No non è così. Sono pochissimi i traditori qui dentro disposti ad accettare un confronto, IMHO. E non parlo di te, che mi sembri una persona aperta al confrotno e hai saputo stare al gioco


----------



## MK (7 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No non è così. *Sono pochissimi i traditori qui dentro disposti ad accettare un confronto*, IMHO. E non parlo di te, che mi sembri una persona aperta al confrotno e hai saputo stare al gioco


Quoto.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo su quello che scrivi, soprattutto per quello che ho evidenziato in rosso.
> 
> permettimi di dire ( e io sono una di quelle che ha scherzato con te nel tuo thread) che non si possono sempre e solo approvazioni da tutti...a volte ci stanno bene anche le critiche...e a volte chi soffre per un tradimento subito forse andrebbe capito e non preso in giro (non mi sto riferendo a te)
> 
> ...


Quoto e se posso approvo:up:


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No non è così. Sono pochissimi i traditori qui dentro disposti ad accettare un confronto, IMHO. E non parlo di te, che mi sembri una persona aperta al confrotno e hai saputo stare al gioco



quoto!


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Credo di non avere ancora avuto il piacere di conoscere Daniele...devo procurarmi un lanciafiamme???:carneval:
> 
> Ma infatti io qui non ho lamentele da fare,e nessun problema da denunciare sto bene, mi "diverto", interagisco,scherzo, a volte sono seria....a volte mi intristisco leggendo quanto dolore noi traditori diamo o magari mi irrito pure perchè non capisco certe dinamiche mentali da traditi...e in più  abbasso la mia ansia da traditrice che ha fallito i 12 passo della fedeltà.
> Perchè secondo te mancano le persone che hanno qualcosa da dire? E' un forum pubblico che tratta un argomento caldo.
> ...


Quando dal gruppo togli:

il morto di figa che vede un servizio delle Iene e s'iscrive con la speranza di trovare una scopata o un soffocotto gratis
la sgallettata che ha finalmente trovato uno che riesce a scoparla come si deve e si presenta qui con la prosopopea di quella che ha capito tutto e viene qui a diffondere il verbo a qualche povera sfigata
il morto di figa di cui sopra che per chissà quale congiunzione planetaria predetta dai Maya, riesce finalmente a trovare una che lo grazia di qualche soffocotto a grats, si presenta con la prosopea di quello che ha capito tutto e viene qui a diffondere il verbo a qualche povero sfigato (Hmmmm, proprio come la sgallettata del punto precedente...vero ? )
la tradita/il tradito incazzata/o col mondo che anche se parli un thread che parla dei massimi sistemi, coglie l'occasione per metterci un "Si mi ricordo che anche io quando sono stato/a tradito da quella/lo bastardo/a
quelli che, non importa quello che dici, ma importa chi lo dice....e se lo dice Tizio o Caio è una cazzata
varie ed eventuali (che ci stà sempre bene)
sai cosa ci rimane ? Ci rimane qualcuno che ha qualcosa da dire.


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quando dal gruppo togli:
> 
> il morto di figa che vede un servizio delle Iene e s'iscrive con la speranza di trovare una scopata o un soffocotto gratis
> la sgallettata che ha finalmente trovato uno che riesce a scoparla come si deve e si presenta qui con la prosopopea di quella che ha capito tutto e viene qui a diffondere il verbo a qualche povera sfigata
> ...


Standing Ovation! :up:


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quando dal gruppo togli:
> 
> il morto di figa che vede un servizio delle Iene e s'iscrive con la speranza di trovare una scopata o un soffocotto gratis
> la sgallettata che ha finalmente trovato uno che riesce a scoparla come si deve e si presenta qui con la prosopopea di quella che ha capito tutto e viene qui a diffondere il verbo a qualche povera sfigata
> ...


Porca miseria. Sei stato cristallino. Ho capito pure io...(Ho solo un dubbio...la sgallettata sarei io? No perchè messa vicino alla parola soffocotto..tu capisci che....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Tebe, a me pare che la tua voce invece sia molto interessante
> e credo tu possa dare un bel contributo a questo forum
> per quello che hai testimoniato nel mio 3D su "essere buoni genitori"
> per il tuo saper vedere attraverso molteplici punti di vista
> ...


non ce la faccio più a sopportare ogni santa volta questo fatto del troppo sincera, troppo schietta contrapposto a presunto conformismo o moralismo...che non si sa perché non potrebbe essere appunto sincerità , onestà e schiettezza.
a me i punti di vista non sembrano molteplici ma , esattamente come tutti noi, il suo .
che poi ben vengano voci le più differenti;  è sempre positivo


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Tebe, a me pare che la tua voce invece sia molto interessante
> e credo tu possa dare un bel contributo a questo forum
> per quello che hai testimoniato nel mio 3D su "essere buoni genitori"
> per il tuo saper vedere attraverso molteplici punti di vista
> ...


Grazie Elena sono un pò...stupita...
In genere la mia parte seria viene ammazzata dalla mia schiettezza (hai ragione. Troppo. Ma per ricollegarci ad essere buoni genitori...la mia schiettezza raggelante è una conseguenza. Mi sono fatta molte promesse da piccola vedendo i miei genitori. Una di quelle era non fingere mai sentimenti che non provo e soprattutto dire ciò che penso pretendendo in genere  che anche gli altri lo facciano)
Poi va bene...a volte dovrei tacere o contare fino a mille...e non sempre ci riesco...
Forse è perchè non sono genitore che non riesco sempre a mediare!!!
Mah...


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non sto cercando approvazione su quello che faccio o non faccio.
> Infatti ti quoto totalmente perchè hai scritto esattamente il mio pensiero.
> E' proprio il rispetto sui vari punti di vista di tutti che è il nocciolo.
> E infatti io non prendo in giro una tradita o un tradito. Sono dolori. E sono mazzate.
> ...


Hai ragione...concordo su quello che dici.
non mi ricordo se ho risposto in quel 3D ..ma mi pare di no! in ogni caso è vero anche lui sta soffrendo, anche il traditore soffre....ma soffre a causa di una sua scelta consapevole; e ne paga le conseguenze.

Vedi, se io stasera decido di andare a 200 all'ora sul raccordo per provare un'emozione diversa e mi ammazzo ho semplicemente pagato le conseguenze della mia scelta e delle mie azioni........se io invece ammazzo qualcun altro perchè mi sono voluta divertire sicuramente poi soffrirò per aver ucciso qualcuno ma quel qualcuno ha pagato a caro prezzo una mia cazzata senza andersela a cercare....è qui che sta la differenza.


----------



## elena_ (7 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ce la faccio più a sopportare ogni santa volta questo fatto del troppo sincera, troppo schietta contrapposto a presunto conformismo o moralismo...che non si sa perché non potrebbe essere appunto sincerità , onestà e schiettezza.
> a me i punti di vista non sembrano molteplici ma , esattamente come tutti noi, il suo .
> che poi ben vengano voci le più differenti;  è sempre positivo


intendevo dire che Tebe 
forse proprio per l'esperienza che ha avuto con i suoi genitori
ha la capacità di mettersi nei panni dei traditi così come dei traditori
e di vedere attraverso quei molteplici punti di vista
e di cogliere tante sfumature che spesso sfuggono

anche questo è indice di onestà

non capisco perché ti sei sentita punta sul vivo
non era mia intenzione fare contrapposizioni di nessun genere


----------



## elena_ (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Grazie Elena sono un pò...stupita...
> In genere la mia parte seria viene ammazzata dalla mia schiettezza (hai ragione. Troppo. Ma per ricollegarci ad essere buoni genitori...la mia schiettezza raggelante è una conseguenza. Mi sono fatta molte promesse da piccola vedendo i miei genitori. Una di quelle era non fingere mai sentimenti che non provo e soprattutto dire ciò che penso pretendendo in genere  che anche gli altri lo facciano)
> Poi va bene...a volte dovrei tacere o contare fino a mille...e non sempre ci riesco...
> Forse è perchè non sono genitore che non riesco sempre a mediare!!!
> Mah...


ti capisco sai?
e mi piace il tuo modo di riflettere su te stessa e analizzarti


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> intendevo dire che Tebe
> forse proprio per l'esperienza che ha avuto con i suoi genitori
> ha la capacità di mettersi nei panni dei traditi così come dei traditori
> e di vedere attraverso quei molteplici punti di vista
> ...


non mi sono sentita punta sul vivo


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Nessun traditore si aspetta gli applausi, o quasi. .


Questo non è vero: parecchi traditori si pongono come gli illuminati del caso, perchè loro si divertono e gli altri non possono capire... come se solo a loro fosse dato di trombare con adrenalina: in realtà io trovo che sia molto più difficile costruire un rapporto sincero, dove il nostro compagno viene rispettato e trattato con lealtà, dove non si devono inventare scuse per chi stiamo tradendo e per noi stessi, queste sono le cose davvero difficili... ma è il loro modo di vedere la vita, non il mio, non avrei scelto di condividere la mia vita con chi esaudisce ogni suo desiderio prescindendo dagli effetti che provoca ma do atto che è un modo di vivere... fino a quando non vengono scoperti e non si capacitano degli effetti derivati dal loro spensierato divertimento. Lo scherzo però ci può stare, io con te ho scherzato perchè il tuo esordio qui è stato... beh, sinceramente mi pareva tanto rocambolesca e fuori dalle righe la narrazione da farmela pensare abbastanza lontana dalla realtà. Poi magari era tutto vero... per dire quanto si possa essere diversi e quanto poco importi se quanto si narra sia realtà o finzione.
Ma.... questo non era confrontarsi, questo era ridere assieme e ben venga.
 Poi c'è chi sta male,davvero , traditi e traditori, che vengono qui per capire, per confrontarsi, per trovare un minimo di razionalità nel loro(anche mio) mondo impazzito. E dire che chi tromba in allegria ha capito tutto nella vita e chi si trova a terra senza fiato non ha capito un cazzo non li aiuta. Tutto qui.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sei di genova???
> Ma ovvio che sopporto la gogna, ci mancherebbe e per la troiazza non mi offendo di certo perchè ovviamente non mi ci sento ed è in un contesto goliardico detto dal conte, cercavo solo di capire alcune dinamiche.(poi ovviamente molrti penseranno che sopno una brutta persona, troiazza e quant'altro, ma chi se ne frega. Do del mio mica del loro...facendola semplice)
> No io ho 17 anni!!! Perchè???


Skizzofern fa aposta...
Troiazza sta per donna dalla spiccata sessualità...

Volevo solo dire che tra persone della stessa risma: se se diverte insieme no?
Senza tante seghe mentali o patemi d'animo...

Dirti...figasecca...quello si che era brutto non trovi?


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2012)

è che troppo spesso leggo di allegri traditori lamentosi che chiedono rispetto quando poi si continua a mettere sotto i piedi la dignità di chi , oltre ad aver subito una delle più grosse sofferenze che la vita possa offire , si vede sbeffeggiato continuamente da insulti che vanno dal cornuto al cervo e tutti gli animali con appendici.
non ci prendiamo in giro, per favore


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Questo non è vero: parecchi traditori si pongono come gli illuminati del caso, perchè loro si divertono e gli altri non possono capire... come se solo a loro fosse dato di trombare con adrenalina: in realtà io trovo che sia molto più difficile costruire un rapporto sincero, dove il nostro compagno viene rispettato e trattato con lealtà, dove non si devono inventare scuse per chi stiamo tradendo e per noi stessi, queste sono le cose davvero difficili... ma è il loro modo di vedere la vita, non il mio, non avrei scelto di condividere la mia vita con chi esaudisce ogni suo desiderio prescindendo dagli effetti che provoca ma do atto che è un modo di vivere... fino a quando non vengono scoperti e non si capacitano degli effetti derivati dal loro spensierato divertimento. Lo scherzo però ci può stare, io con te ho scherzato perchè il tuo esordio qui è stato... beh, sinceramente mi pareva tanto rocambolesca e fuori dalle righe la narrazione da farmela pensare abbastanza lontana dalla realtà. Poi magari era tutto vero... per dire quanto si possa essere diversi e quanto poco importi se quanto si narra sia realtà o finzione.
> Ma.... questo non era confrontarsi, questo era ridere assieme e ben venga.
> Poi c'è chi sta male,davvero , traditi e traditori, che vengono qui per capire, per confrontarsi, per trovare un minimo di razionalità nel loro(anche mio) mondo impazzito. E dire che chi tromba in allegria ha capito tutto nella vita e chi si trova a terra senza fiato non ha capito un cazzo non li aiuta. Tutto qui.





Minerva ha detto:


> è che troppo spesso leggo di allegri traditori lamentosi che chiedono rispetto quando poi si continua a mettere sotto i piedi la dignità di chi , oltre ad aver subito una delle più grosse sofferenze che la vita possa offire , si vede sbeffeggiato continuamente da insulti che vanno dal cornuto al cervo e tutti gli animali con appendici.
> non ci prendiamo in giro, per favore


Quoto entrambe


----------



## MK (7 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è che troppo spesso leggo di allegri traditori lamentosi che chiedono rispetto quando poi si continua a mettere sotto i piedi la dignità di chi , oltre ad aver subito una delle più grosse sofferenze che la vita possa offire , si vede sbeffeggiato continuamente da insulti che vanno dal cornuto al cervo e tutti gli animali con appendici.
> non ci prendiamo in giro, per favore


:up:


----------



## lothar57 (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Skizzofern fa aposta...
> Troiazza sta per donna dalla spiccata sessualità...
> 
> Volevo solo dire che tra persone della stessa risma: se se diverte insieme no?
> ...


Grandissimo Conte,hai visto che roba??Povera Tebe..io l'ammiro e stimo moltissimo,assomiglia alla mia nuova conoscenza,che non se la tira tanto.
Quanti maestrini e maestre amico abbiamo qua'???sempre a predicare,a fare pistolotti,e gli psichiatri,e i percorsi di coppia.....io me ne stra frego...la mia (bianca...)strada e'sempre la stessa..
ragazzio ocio che arriva 13 febbraio..chissa'che pianti qua'dentro..e che Krug che scorre da altre


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Grandissimo Conte,hai visto che roba??Povera Tebe..io l'ammiro e stimo moltissimo,assomiglia alla mia nuova conoscenza,che non se la tira tanto.
> Quanti maestrini e maestre amico abbiamo qua'???sempre a predicare,a fare pistolotti,e gli psichiatri,e i percorsi di coppia.....io me ne stra frego...la mia (bianca...)strada e'sempre la stessa..
> ragazzio ocio che arriva 13 febbraio..chissa'che pianti qua'dentro..e che Krug che scorre da altre


Tebe se ti servisse un esempio...eccolo servito:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è che troppo spesso leggo di allegri traditori lamentosi che chiedono rispetto quando poi si continua a mettere sotto i piedi la dignità di chi , oltre ad aver subito una delle più grosse sofferenze che la vita possa offire , si vede sbeffeggiato continuamente da insulti che vanno dal cornuto al cervo e tutti gli animali con appendici.
> non ci prendiamo in giro, per favore



E io continuo a sostenere che se una persona vede in un tradimento una delle più grosse sofferenze che la vita possa offrire i casi sono questi:
A) Sei una persona immatura e infantile
B) Sei una persona immatura affettivamente e fragile
C) Sei cresciuta nella bambagia o su rete 4
D) NON hai ancora conosciuto i veri dolori delle vita come la malattia e la morte.

Ognuno qui dentro ha il proprio modo di esprimersi.
Solo Lothar parla in un certo modo. 
E abbiamo imparato a capirlo.

Allo stesso modo ci sorbiamo tutti gli epiteti di un Daniele.

Non vi entrerà MAI nella testa che esiste tutta una schiera di persone sposate CHE:
SE NE FREGANO del tradimento, perchè hanno altri cazzi più importanti a cui pensare.

Allora per un bambino si rompe il suo giochino...e fa una scenata da disperazione...
Ecco appunto gli è crollato il mondo in testa...

A me pare che esistano molte persone che reagiscono in maniera positiva al tradimento e non ne fanno una questione colossale...

Ovvio poi se tu ti credi di essere chissacchì...e trovi uno qualunque che ti dice...si va là che sei na pora cretina...ti brucia da morire eh?

Ricordiamoci:
Tuo marito
Tua moglie
NOn hanno nulla di speciale: sono uomini e donne.


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Questo non è vero: parecchi traditori si pongono come gli illuminati del caso, perchè loro si divertono e gli altri non possono capire... come se solo a loro fosse dato di trombare con adrenalina: in realtà io trovo che sia molto più difficile costruire un rapporto sincero, dove il nostro compagno viene rispettato e trattato con lealtà, dove non si devono inventare scuse per chi stiamo tradendo e per noi stessi, queste sono le cose davvero difficili... ma è il loro modo di vedere la vita, non il mio, non avrei scelto di condividere la mia vita con chi esaudisce ogni suo desiderio prescindendo dagli effetti che provoca ma do atto che è un modo di vivere... fino a quando non vengono scoperti e non si capacitano degli effetti derivati dal loro spensierato divertimento. Lo scherzo però ci può stare, io con te ho scherzato perchè il tuo esordio qui è stato... beh, sinceramente mi pareva tanto rocambolesca e fuori dalle righe la narrazione da farmela pensare abbastanza lontana dalla realtà. Poi magari era tutto vero... per dire quanto si possa essere diversi e quanto poco importi se quanto si narra sia realtà o finzione.
> Ma.... questo non era confrontarsi, questo era ridere assieme e ben venga.
> Poi c'è chi sta male,davvero , traditi e traditori, che vengono qui per capire, per confrontarsi, per trovare un minimo di razionalità nel loro(anche mio) mondo impazzito. E dire che chi tromba in allegria ha capito tutto nella vita e chi si trova a terra senza fiato non ha capito un cazzo non li aiuta. Tutto qui.





Minerva ha detto:


> è che troppo spesso leggo di allegri traditori lamentosi che chiedono rispetto quando poi si continua a mettere sotto i piedi la dignità di chi , oltre ad aver subito una delle più grosse sofferenze che la vita possa offire , si vede sbeffeggiato continuamente da insulti che vanno dal cornuto al cervo e tutti gli animali con appendici.
> non ci prendiamo in giro, per favore


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E io continuo a sostenere che se una persona vede in un tradimento una delle più grosse sofferenze che la vita possa offrire i casi sono questi:
> A) Sei una persona immatura e infantile
> B) Sei una persona immatura affettivamente e fragile
> C) Sei cresciuta nella bambagia o su rete 4
> ...


Beh... Conte... questo è il TUO modo di vedere un rapporto... un modo che mette al riparo dalle sofferenze eh? ma che preclude anche altre cose... no?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E io continuo a sostenere che se una persona vede in un tradimento una delle più grosse sofferenze che la vita possa offrire i casi sono questi:
> A) Sei una persona immatura e infantile
> B) Sei una persona immatura affettivamente e fragile
> C) Sei cresciuta nella bambagia o su rete 4
> ...


Forse bisognerebbe considerare che il matrimonio sia qualcosa in più di un giochino
Dici bene comunque: per alcuni è così per altri no e forse bisognerebbe rispettare il dolore di chi non la vede come noi.....

Il continuo paragone con la malattia e la morte secondo me è fuori luogo. Ovvio che tra il fatto che mio marito mi tradisca e quello che muore il dolore non è paragonabile. Ma nulla vieta che campi fino a 100 senza tradirmi.....Oppure mi lasci e continui a vivere nel pieno della salute


----------



## MK (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non vi entrerà MAI nella testa che esiste tutta una schiera di persone sposate CHE:
> SE NE FREGANO del tradimento, perchè hanno altri cazzi più importanti a cui pensare.


Fino a quando il partner tradito non li sbatte fuori di casa. I cazzi iniziano lì. 
Conte ma nessuno obbliga ad essere fedeli eh. Basta dirlo ehi ci sposiamo ma io continuerò a tradirti nel bene e nel male, nella buona e nella cattiva sorte. Perchè cazzo non dirlo? Paura di restare soli?


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E io continuo a sostenere che se una persona vede in un tradimento una delle più grosse sofferenze che la vita possa offrire i casi sono questi:
> A) Sei una persona immatura e infantile
> B) Sei una persona immatura affettivamente e fragile
> C) Sei cresciuta nella bambagia o su rete 4
> ...


tutto giusto (si fa per dire), se rispetti lothar fallo anche con daniele


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse bisognerebbe considerare che il matrimonio sia qualcosa in più di un giochino
> Dici bene comunque: per alcuni è così per altri no e forse bisognerebbe rispettare il dolore di chi non la vede come noi.....
> 
> Il continuo paragone con la malattia e la morte secondo me è fuori luogo. Ovvio che tra il fatto che mio marito mi tradisca e quello che muore il dolore non è paragonabile. Ma nulla vieta che campi fino a 100 senza tradirmi.....Oppure mi lasci e continui a vivere nel pieno della salute


e aggiungo che non è che visto ceh puoi morire da un momento all'laltro e sono certa che soffrirò per la tua scomparsa sei autorizzato a farmi stare male perchè quel male è inferiore a quello che mi procureresti morendo


----------



## free (7 Febbraio 2012)

_"Mancano le persone che hanno qualcosa da dire. Quelle si che latitano"



_classico es. di benaltrismo


----------



## elena_ (7 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è che troppo spesso leggo di allegri traditori lamentosi che chiedono rispetto quando poi si continua a mettere sotto i piedi la dignità di chi , oltre ad aver subito una delle più grosse sofferenze che la vita possa offire , si vede sbeffeggiato continuamente da insulti che vanno dal cornuto al cervo e tutti gli animali con appendici.
> non ci prendiamo in giro, per favore


concordo
ma noi sappiamo anche che è doveroso fare dei distinguo
si stava parlando di Tebe che è un'utente con un certo spessore
e che in altro post ho paragonato alla Matraini

a prescindere dal fatto che per me è inconcepibile il tradimento per sesso

nelle parole di certi allegri traditori ho letto e continuo a leggere più conformismo e moralismo di quanto si possa trovare nelle parole dei traditi
da ciò trai tu le conclusioni...


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> _"Mancano le persone che hanno qualcosa da dire. Quelle si che latitano"
> 
> 
> 
> _classico es. di benaltrismo



 Esempio di che ?


----------



## MK (7 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> nelle parole di certi allegri traditori ho letto e continuo a leggere più conformismo e moralismo di quanto si possa trovare nelle parole dei traditi


Concordo. Ed è quello che mi fa incazzare di più.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Beh... Conte... questo è il TUO modo di vedere un rapporto... un modo che mette al riparo dalle sofferenze eh? ma che preclude anche altre cose... no?


Cioè quali?


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> concordo
> ma noi sappiamo anche che è doveroso fare dei distinguo
> si stava parlando di Tebe che è un'utente con un certo spessore
> e che in altro post ho paragonato alla Matraini
> ...


quello che dicevo e che penso 
da tanto tempo.


----------



## free (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Esempio di che ?



benaltrismo: le cose da dire son ben altre, gli argomenti sono ben altri, i valori sono ben altri...etc. etc.

quando si critica in modo poco o niente costruttivo


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse bisognerebbe considerare che il matrimonio sia qualcosa in più di un giochino
> Dici bene comunque: per alcuni è così per altri no e forse bisognerebbe rispettare il dolore di chi non la vede come noi.....
> 
> Il continuo paragone con la malattia e la morte secondo me è fuori luogo. Ovvio che tra il fatto che mio marito mi tradisca e quello che muore il dolore non è paragonabile. Ma nulla vieta che campi fino a 100 senza tradirmi.....Oppure mi lasci e continui a vivere nel pieno della salute


Vero per te si.
Tu non hai seppellito una donna che amavi alla follia.
Non hai il marito ammalato di cancro.
Ma non sei immune da niente.

Sono tantissime le opzioni.

Il matrimonio non è un giochino.
Ma una cosa è prendersi per il culo da appena sposati e si è giovani.
Un'altra è passare la vita a pigliarsi per il culo.
La terza è capire dopo vent'anni che sei assieme che fatalità ciò lui o lei non erano quello che credevamo eh?

Per me non logora una coppia un tradimento...
ma la convivenza.

O l'ostinarsi a voler qualcosa che l'altro non può darci...
Tu stessa mi hai insegnato l'importunità di ostinarmi a chiedere una cosa che una persona non è disposta a darmi eh?

Ovvio io me la spasso no?
Perchè sono un buffone no?

Ma almeno non ho passato la vittima a piangermi addosso, a farmi compatire ecc..ecc.ecc..ecc...

Per me: i veri dolori della vita sono malattia e morte.
Perchè sono cose a cui non puoi porre alcun rimedio.

Il matrimonio ficchiamocelo nella testa è una cosa per la vita.
Separatevi, divorziatevi, traditevi...ecc..ecc...ecc...

Ma se avete vissuto una vita con una persona...eheheheheeheh...non riuscirete MAI ad estinguerla da dentro voi stessi...

Certo magari ci si rabbercia alla bell'e meglio.
Ma quindi cosa è più importante eh?

Quello che ha una persona ci ha donato?
Quallo che ha costruito con noi?
I momenti di intimità, intesa, felicità impagabili...
Figli...

O fare su un macroscopico pandemonio solo perchè ci ha tradito eh?
Lì ci si fotte...a prescindere...no?

Guarda te come sei messa...
Non hai il coraggio di dire certe cose a tuo marito perchè non sei certa del suo perdono...
Ma si può andare avanti così?

Ma se per te questa è la scelta migliore...vuol dire che sarà giusta no?

Come mai cazzo...
Le coppie dove c'è da entrambi le parti: indulgenza e tolleranza durano di più? Eh?


----------



## Skizzofern (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Skizzofern fa aposta...
> Troiazza sta per donna dalla spiccata sessualità...
> 
> Volevo solo dire che tra persone della stessa risma: se se diverte insieme no?
> ...


Parli tanto di rispetto per questa e quella serie di persone  e sei sempre il primo a tirare su barriere e a contrapporre categorie in base alla simpatia del momento. Troiazza (donna di spiccata sensualità?? ma fammi ridere, ma ci pigli per cretini?) adesso, ti fa comodo elevarla al complimento da contrapporre a quella donna che, pur avendo una sessualità serena e soddisfacente, non la sbandiera ai 4 venti. E, cosa ancora più sgradevole, quanto parli di "risma che si diverte".
Dando per scontato che chi non apprezza i toni tuoi o di quelli della tua risma (per citarti) non si diverte e non si gode la vita.
E' questo che fa incazzare, poi di quel che tu fai in camera tua son fatti tuoi, ci mancherebbe. Se senti il bisogno di raccontarli in un forum per qualsiasi motivazione son fatti tuoi, sempre che non classifichi noioso, maestro di vita o altro chi non lo fa.
Mi rendo conto che sia nella natura umana considerare il proprio operato giusto e gustificabile ma mi da' noia che ci si erga a gran pensatori liberi solo con quelli che la pensano allo stesso modo.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Fino a quando il partner tradito non li sbatte fuori di casa. I cazzi iniziano lì.
> Conte ma nessuno obbliga ad essere fedeli eh. Basta dirlo ehi ci sposiamo ma io continuerò a tradirti nel bene e nel male, nella buona e nella cattiva sorte. Perchè cazzo non dirlo? Paura di restare soli?


Ma perchè tradire non è una volontà nè un desiderio.
Capita di incontrare persone che ci piacciono e a cui piacciamo.
E lì si vede IN DUE..fin dove si può o meno spingere i giochi.
Ma non può esistere gente che non fa certe cose solo perchè ha paura di venir beccato.
E maschera questa paura con sacrificio e virtù.
Ma cosa c'è da dire eh?

Io ho sempre pensato che mia moglie sia intelligente e non stupida.
Visto l'uomo com'è fatto avrà tratto le sue debite conclusioni no?

Paura di stare soli?
Ma fammi un piacere...

Ma vuoi mettere quando sei in coppia rispettare il bisogno di solitudine dell'altro senza rompergli troppo i maroni eh?

Il discorso è che in tutte le società del mondo e di tutte le epoche viene regolamentata socialmente e culturalmente un'istituzione che ha la funzione di mandare avanti la specie. O no?

E l'istituzione della coppia e della famiglia si evolve in continuazione....


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tutto giusto (si fa per dire), se rispetti lothar fallo anche con daniele


Perchè secondo te non rispetto daniele?
Non hai mai visto quanto ho cercato di farlo riflettere sull'inutilità, l'inefficacia ecc..ecc... del suo modo di porsi...soprattutto con la sua ex? Eh?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> e aggiungo che non è che visto ceh puoi morire da un momento all'laltro e sono certa che soffrirò per la tua scomparsa sei autorizzato a farmi stare male perchè quel male è inferiore a quello che mi procureresti morendo


Discorso del cazzo.
Te ne accorgerai quando avrai tuo marito in pericolo di vita.
Cambia.

Eccome se cambia.
E ti dirai...e io mi facevo tante paturnie...


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Febbraio 2012)

*mi e',*



Skizzofern ha detto:


> Parli tanto di rispetto per questa e quella serie di persone  e sei sempre il primo a tirare su barriere e a contrapporre categorie in base alla simpatia del momento. Troiazza (donna di spiccata sensualità?? ma fammi ridere, ma ci pigli per cretini?) adesso, ti fa comodo elevarla al complimento da contrapporre a quella donna che, pur avendo una sessualità serena e soddisfacente, non la sbandiera ai 4 venti. E, cosa ancora più sgradevole, quanto parli di "risma che si diverte".
> Dando per scontato che chi non apprezza i toni tuoi o di quelli della tua risma (per citarti) non si diverte e non si gode la vita.
> E' questo che fa incazzare, poi di quel che tu fai in camera tua son fatti tuoi, ci mancherebbe. Se senti il bisogno di raccontarli in un forum per qualsiasi motivazione son fatti tuoi, sempre che non classifichi noioso, maestro di vita o altro chi non lo fa.
> Mi rendo conto che sia nella natura umana considerare il proprio operato giusto e gustificabile ma mi da' noia che ci si erga a gran pensatori liberi solo con quelli che la pensano allo stesso modo.


consentito solo quotarti.


----------



## MK (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè tradire non è una volontà nè un desiderio.
> Capita di incontrare persone che ci piacciono e a cui piacciamo.
> E lì si vede IN DUE..fin dove si può o meno spingere i giochi.
> Ma non può esistere gente che non fa certe cose solo perchè ha paura di venir beccato.
> E maschera questa paura con sacrificio e virtù.


Paura di venire beccato? Conte esistono anche un sacco di coppie dove CI SI AMA. Dove i giochini con gli altri non si fanno semplicemente perchè ami in modo totale il tuo/la tua partner e si costruisce CON LUI/LEI, non ti serve andare fuori a cercare. Hai già tutto dentro la tua coppia. Si chiama amore. E te lo assicuro, esiste.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> benaltrismo: le cose da dire son ben altre, gli argomenti sono ben altri, i valori sono ben altri...etc. etc.
> 
> quando si critica in modo poco o niente costruttivo


:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Paura di venire beccato? Conte esistono anche un sacco di coppie dove CI SI AMA. Dove i giochini con gli altri non si fanno semplicemente perchè ami in modo totale il tuo/la tua partner e si costruisce CON LUI/LEI, non ti serve andare fuori a cercare. Hai già tutto dentro la tua coppia. Si chiama amore. E te lo assicuro, esiste.


Io paura di venir beccato ?
E da chi?

Certo che esistono tante coppie come dici tu...
Ma io non le conosco eh?

Io conosco solo la mia vita di coppia...
Che ne so di quelle degli altri?

Suppongo che ci si ami eh?

Amare in modo totale uhm...mi no eh?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Parli tanto di rispetto per questa e quella serie di persone  e sei sempre il primo a tirare su barriere e a contrapporre categorie in base alla simpatia del momento. Troiazza (donna di spiccata sensualità?? ma fammi ridere, ma ci pigli per cretini?) adesso, ti fa comodo elevarla al complimento da contrapporre a quella donna che, pur avendo una sessualità serena e soddisfacente, non la sbandiera ai 4 venti. E, cosa ancora più sgradevole, quanto parli di "risma che si diverte".
> Dando per scontato che chi non apprezza i toni tuoi o di quelli della tua risma (per citarti) non si diverte e non si gode la vita.
> E' questo che fa incazzare, poi di quel che tu fai in camera tua son fatti tuoi, ci mancherebbe. Se senti il bisogno di raccontarli in un forum per qualsiasi motivazione son fatti tuoi, sempre che non classifichi noioso, maestro di vita o altro chi non lo fa.
> Mi rendo conto che sia nella natura umana considerare il proprio operato giusto e gustificabile ma mi da' noia che ci si erga a gran pensatori liberi solo con quelli che la pensano allo stesso modo.


Fidati...
Tu sei presuntuoso.
Tutti qui dentro sanno che accezione do a certi termini.
Tu sei molto prevenuto nei miei confronti.
Contento te...
Io tiro dritto eh?


----------



## MK (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io paura di venir beccato ?
> E da chi?
> 
> Certo che esistono tante coppie come dici tu...
> ...


Ecco allora è un tuo problema, non un problema del mondo. Anzi, un vostro problema. Se sta bene a voi ok così. Io o amo in modo totale (e vengo contraccambiata allo stesso modo) o sto sola.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè quali?


Ad esempio lasciarsi andare e farsi travolgere dal sentimento per una persona, non negarlo perchè se amiamo davvero e ci affidiamo ad una persona poi questa ci può far soffrire: la gioia di amare senza calcoli una persona, senza paura, senza egoismo. Per me, anche dopo tutto quello che mi è successo e mi sta succedendo, ne è valsa la pena. E sinceramente ho avuto altri cazzi a cui pensare anche io in questi anni, non ho avuto una vita facile, non avevo motivo per credere alle favole, poi la mia favola l'ho avuta, continuo a pensare che quello che ho avuto non me lo toglie nessuno ed è già molto. Mi dispiace solo che sia stato rovinato, ma nulla è eterno, no?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Ecco allora è un tuo problema, non un problema del mondo. Anzi, un vostro problema. Se sta bene a voi ok così. Io o amo in modo totale o sto sola.


Lo so.
Ma per me non è un problema.
Mi sto ben così.
Non è un problema per noi no?

Forse se facevo coppia con te...mi mettevo in certi problemi no?
E ci dicevamo...ok ognun per sè: non siamo fatti per stare assieme no?


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2012)

Avviso che questo è un post alla Catalano il cui sottotitolo potrebbe tranquillamente essere: L'insostenibile leggerezza dell'Ovvio.

Avete (abbiamo) tutti ragione e tutti torto. Non esistono ricette assolute per essere una coppia o definizioni aprioristiche di Amore, ma esistono solo modi funzionali a noi stessi di vivere la vita. E cercare di convincere qualcun'altro che un modo è meglio dell'altro, è soltanto un modo leggermente meno noioso di passare il tempo rispetto il guardare i panni stesi che si asciugano.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ad esempio lasciarsi andare e farsi travolgere dal sentimento per una persona, non negarlo perchè se amiamo davvero e ci affidiamo ad una persona poi questa ci può far soffrire: la gioia di amare senza calcoli una persona, senza paura, senza egoismo. Per me, anche dopo tutto quello che mi è successo e mi sta succedendo, ne è valsa la pena. E sinceramente ho avuto altri cazzi a cui pensare anche io in questi anni, non ho avuto una vita facile, non avevo motivo per credere alle favole, poi la mia favola l'ho avuta, continuo a pensare che quello che ho avuto non me lo toglie nessuno ed è già molto. Mi dispiace solo che sia stato rovinato, ma nulla è eterno, no?


Ma dai sono tutte cose che ho vissuto da giovane no?
Cosa credi?
Che non sia mai stato stupidamente innamorato?
Poi ridimensioni e guardi ad altre cose che ti sembrano molto, ma molto più importanti eh?
Dici bene è stato rovinato...
Ma non è da buttare no?

Nulla è eterno.


----------



## MK (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo so.
> Ma per me non è un problema.
> Mi sto ben così.
> Non è un problema per noi no?
> ...


Siete in due però, per entrambi non è un problema? Allora ok così. Di solito ce lo si dice all'inizio quello che si cerca no? E se si cambia idea strada facendo si rompe e si ricomincia. Basta volerlo.


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è che troppo spesso leggo di allegri traditori lamentosi che chiedono rispetto quando poi si continua a mettere sotto i piedi la dignità di chi , oltre ad aver subito una delle più grosse sofferenze che la vita possa offire , si vede sbeffeggiato continuamente da insulti che vanno dal cornuto al cervo e tutti gli animali con appendici.
> non ci prendiamo in giro, per favore


E io posso risponderti che "Troppo spesso leggo di traditi rompicoglioni che hanno allontanato giorno dopo giorno, anno dopo anno,  i loro compagni, con gelosie assurde, freddezza emotiva e tutto ciò che ti viene in mente e che mai, mai per un istante si sono chiesti se magari e FORSE il tradimento non sia stata una conseguenza dei loro comportamenti ma che invece vengono continuamente supportati alimentando tutto il circo della pena."
Vedi Min...non è mai bianco e non è mai nero. E i traditi molte volte confezionano il tradimento con il traditore. Inconsapevolmente certo, ma lo fanno.
Io mi sono fatta tradire. Il mio uomo mi ha tradita perchè non ho dato importanza a delle sue esigenze che sapevo essere importanti.
Ai traditi si da del cervo, cesto di lumache eccetera ma anche i traditori non vengono risparmiati.
Quante persone pensi che qui dentro mi abbiano dato della signorina di facili costumi? E non interessa se nella vita io sono un serial killer o magari faccio l'assistente sociale.
Tradisco. Quindi bollata con una certa conformazione mentale.

Appunto. Non prendiamoci in giro per favore.
Nessuno è santo e nessuno è diavolo.


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Febbraio 2012)

*pillola!*

« Nulla si crea, nulla si distrugge, tutto si trasforma. »


----------



## lothar57 (7 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Paura di venire beccato? Conte esistono anche un sacco di coppie dove CI SI AMA. Dove i giochini con gli altri non si fanno semplicemente perchè ami in modo totale il tuo/la tua partner e si costruisce CON LUI/LEI, non ti serve andare fuori a cercare. Hai già tutto dentro la tua coppia. Si chiama amore. E te lo assicuro, esiste.


Cara MK non sei la depositaria della verita',tu credi che sia cosi',la realta'e'diversa.
Anch'io credevo in queste cose..poi ho capito che si vive una volta sola,e che  farsi qualche donna fuori di casa non e'niente di grave.anzi accresce l'autostima,ti senti forte e tosto.
Sai che tutte mi dicono la stessa cosa...se non avessi questo paradiso di 2 ore ogni tanto..ciao matrimonio..e io concordo.


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Discorso del cazzo.
> Te ne accorgerai quando avrai tuo marito in pericolo di vita.
> Cambia.
> 
> ...


mi auguro proprio di no. eviterei anche solo di accostare certe cose


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Siete in due però, per entrambi non è un problema? Allora ok così. Di solito ce lo si dice all'inizio quello che si cerca no? E se si cambia idea strada facendo si rompe e si ricomincia. Basta volerlo.


In due persone molto determinate a fare felice l'altro!
Molto determinate a non imporre all'altro la propria visione di vita.
Molto determinate a permettere all'altro di condurre la vita che più gli piace.

E credimi

Esistono anche tante coppie simile alla mia.
E l'ho scoperto in costruttivi confronti con altre coppie simili...

Coppie diciamo...in cui non c'è...tutto quell'ammmmmmmmmmmmmmmooooooooooooooorrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeee...


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Avviso che questo è un post alla Catalano il cui sottotitolo potrebbe tranquillamente essere: L'insostenibile leggerezza dell'Ovvio.
> 
> Avete (abbiamo) tutti ragione e tutti torto. Non esistono ricette assolute per essere una coppia o definizioni aprioristiche di Amore, ma esistono solo modi funzionali a noi stessi di vivere la vita. E cercare di convincere qualcun'altro che un modo è meglio dell'altro, è soltanto un modo leggermente meno noioso di passare il tempo rispetto il guardare i panni stesi che si asciugano.


infatti la mia linea è quella del rispetto reciproco, almeno fino a quando uno dei due non esagera nel surrealismo


----------



## MK (7 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara MK non sei la depositaria della verita',tu credi che sia cosi',la realta'e'diversa.
> Anch'io credevo in queste cose..poi ho capito *che si vive una volta sola,e che  farsi qualche donna fuori di casa non e'niente di grave.anzi accresce l'autostima,ti senti forte e tosto*.
> Sai che tutte mi dicono la stessa cosa...se non avessi questo paradiso di 2 ore ogni tanto..ciao matrimonio..e io concordo.


Lothar mi spiace ma è un problema tuo. E di tua moglie . Io ho chiuso il mio matrimonio perchè mio marito si è innamorato di un'altra donna. L'avrei chiuso allo stesso modo (e magari sarei stata anche più dura) se le motivazioni fossero state quelle che hai scritto tu. Di bambina ne ho già una alla quale badare.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E io posso risponderti che "Troppo spesso leggo di traditi rompicoglioni che hanno allontanato giorno dopo giorno, anno dopo anno,  i loro compagni, con gelosie assurde, freddezza emotiva e tutto ciò che ti viene in mente e che mai, mai per un istante si sono chiesti se magari e FORSE il tradimento non sia stata una conseguenza dei loro comportamenti ma che invece vengono continuamente supportati alimentando tutto il circo della pena."
> Vedi Min...non è mai bianco e non è mai nero. E i traditi molte volte confezionano il tradimento con il traditore. Inconsapevolmente certo, ma lo fanno.
> Io mi sono fatta tradire. Il mio uomo mi ha tradita perchè non ho dato importanza a delle sue esigenze che sapevo essere importanti.
> Ai traditi si da del cervo, cesto di lumache eccetera ma anche i traditori non vengono risparmiati.
> ...



La maggiorparte li trovi fra i numerosi che ti hanno mandato  MP pensando: 

Hmmm! Questa è una che la dà come se non fosse la sua  

(PS: Oggi c'ho l'embolo polemico che è impazzito)


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara MK non sei la depositaria della verita',tu credi che sia cosi',la realta'e'diversa.
> Anch'io credevo in queste cose..poi ho capito che si vive una volta sola,e che *farsi qualche donna *fuori di casa non e'niente di grave.anzi accresce l'autostima,ti senti forte e tosto.
> *Sai che tutte mi dicono la stessa cosa...se non avessi questo paradiso di 2 ore ogni tanto..ciao matrimonio..e io concordo*.


però Lothar tu non puoi bollare chi non la pensa come te! vuoi vivere in questo modo...libero di farlo! ma mi spieghi perchè noi non possiamo essere libere/i di vedere la realtà in altro modo?


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La maggiorparte li trovi fra i numerosi che ti hanno mandato MP pensando:
> 
> Hmmm! Questa è una che la dà come se non fosse la sua
> 
> (PS: Oggi c'ho l'embolo polemico che è impazzito)




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara MK non sei la depositaria della verita',tu credi che sia cosi',la realta'e'diversa.
> Anch'io credevo in queste cose..poi ho capito che si vive una volta sola,e che  farsi qualche donna fuori di casa non e'niente di grave*.anzi accresce l'autostima,ti senti forte e tosto.*
> Sai che tutte mi dicono la stessa cosa...se non avessi questo paradiso di 2 ore ogni tanto..ciao matrimonio..e io concordo.


Mah, senza voler essere polemico, ma veramente noi maschi, vorrei dire italiani, ma mi viene da dire Itaglioti, nel 2012, stiamo ancora messi che misuriamo l'autostima in base a quante inzuppate di biscotto riusciamo a fare.

Oddio, non è che a me faccia schfo ehh?, non è che quando mi riesce non mi senta un pò Simba il Leone della Foresta (A voi tutti giunga felice il mio ROAAAAAR), solo che bhò, cazzo dai...è una scopata.......


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2012)

*per Minerva*

E aggiungo senza avere ancora letto altre risposte dopo la tua.
Ora mi metto nella parte della tradita.
Tradita dal mio uomo che non è un traditore.
Quando l'ho scoperto, la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente è stata.
"Cosa gli ho fatto mancare."
E sono partita da li.
Se fosse stato un traditore seriale come me ai bei tempi, la  prima cosa che invece mi sarebbe venuta in mente invece sarebbe stata.
"Questo è cretino. Si è fatto beccare. Ora gli rendo la vita un fottutissimo inferno. E lo lascio"
Il mio ex ex l'ho lasciato per quello.
Perchè si era  fatto beccare. Da me. *Che non vedo. Non sento e non parlo.*


----------



## Skizzofern (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E io posso risponderti che "Troppo spesso leggo di traditi rompicoglioni che hanno allontanato giorno dopo giorno, anno dopo anno,  i loro compagni, con gelosie assurde, freddezza emotiva e tutto ciò che ti viene in mente e che mai, mai per un istante si sono chiesti se magari e FORSE il tradimento non sia stata una conseguenza dei loro comportamenti ma che invece vengono continuamente supportati alimentando tutto il circo della pena."
> Vedi Min...non è mai bianco e non è mai nero. E i traditi molte volte confezionano il tradimento con il traditore. Inconsapevolmente certo, ma lo fanno.
> Io mi sono fatta tradire. Il mio uomo mi ha tradita perchè non ho dato importanza a delle sue esigenze che sapevo essere importanti.
> Ai traditi si da del cervo, cesto di lumache eccetera ma anche i traditori non vengono risparmiati.
> ...


Guarda che nessuno (a parte la troiazza del conte)  ti ha apostrofata come signorina di facili costumi (neanche mia nonna lo usa più :mrgreen perchè ci racconti nel dettaglio se mentre tradisci al tuo lui si rizza o no o altri particolari. 
Ma leggo una malcelata soddisfazione nell'affermazione sui traditi rompicoglioni. Che ci può stare che lo siano ma implica una mancanza di rispetto che non puoi poi pretendere tu. Tu ti sei fatta tradire, bene . Cazzi tuoi. Qui e dappertutto ci sono persone invece che non hanno fatto proprio niente per subire un tradimento e se lo sono tovati sul groppone comunque.
Certo, c'è di peggio ( adesso il conte tira in ballo cancro e morte ma vabbè ) ma capisci da sola che non getta le basi per un confronto sereno e pacifico tra traditi (rompicoglioni, che non si divertono, noiosi e chi ne ha pù ne metta) e i traditori ( mettetici voi i pregi e i complimentio che volete).


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E aggiungo senza avere ancora letto altre risposte dopo la tua.
> Ora mi metto nella parte della tradita.
> Tradita dal mio uomo che non è un traditore.
> Quando l'ho scoperto, la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente è stata.
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...i tre terribili teschi del conte...AHAHAHAHAHAAH


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E aggiungo senza avere ancora letto altre risposte dopo la tua.
> Ora mi metto nella parte della tradita.
> Tradita dal mio uomo che non è un traditore.
> Quando l'ho scoperto, la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente è stata.
> ...


boh
ad ogni modo tradito, traditore...la differenza la fa la persona e il suo valore intrinseco.
una dei traditori storici del forum è stato quell'angelo di Verena...e lì di spessore ce n'era tanto, e di grande aiuto per molti che di qui hanno avuto l'avventura di passare


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> però Lothar tu non puoi bollare chi non la pensa come te! vuoi vivere in questo modo...libero di farlo! ma mi spieghi perchè noi non possiamo essere libere/i di vedere la realtà in altro modo?


Senti...
Donna...
E' più facile che il conte diventi una suora...
Che Lothar riesca a mutare il suo pensiero...
Lui non è una sfinge...
Pensa in un unico modo.
COme i diavoli!

Certo che sei libera di fare come ti pare...no?
Ma pretendere che lui ti dica anche brava...
Mi pare troppo!


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti...
> Donna...
> E' più facile che il conte diventi una suora...
> Che Lothar riesca a mutare il suo pensiero...
> ...



Basterebbe che non  le dica Cerva


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Basterebbe che non  le dica Cerva


Ma a lei non l'ha mai detto...
Perchè lei è stata furba!
Non si è messa davanti a lui dicendo...ahi ohi, ahi ohi, che dolore qui e là...
Ma si è messa davanti con...ehi pupo...guarda che bel davanzale!
E da lì...dolce simy!

Con Lothar bisogna saperci fare eh?
Sua moglie è divina in questo!


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti...
> Donna...
> E' più facile che il conte diventi una suora...
> Che Lothar riesca a mutare il suo pensiero...
> ...


ma a sto punto nemmeno lui può pretendere che gli si dica bravo...........
tra l'altro non chiedo applausi ma semplicemente che la si smetta di etichettare come maestre piangenti coloro che la pensano diversamente.

....non pretendo nemmeno di far mutare il pensiero di qualcuno.....non  ho mica sti poteri! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' proprio questo che dicevo. Io non ho fatto del sarcasmo mentre tu lo fai. Perchè?
> Nessun traditore si aspetta gli applausi, o quasi. Semplicemente un confronto. Con tutti. Ed ecco che spesso esce il sarcasmo.
> Questo è quello che ho percepito e non mi turba.
> Si sa già che nella vita reale i traditori sono sempre colpevoli, porci, troie e quant'altro, il sarcasmo ce lo aspettiamo poi sta alla sensibilità personale fottersene o porsi domande...


Sbagli. Esiste sempre una via di mezzo, mezze verità mezze bugie, la coppia è formata da due esseri, in questo caso un traditore ed un tradito.
Applausi ? gli applausi li possono fare chi qua si conosce da tempo, ma non chi entra ed è nuovo, dico.. non devo spiegarti le tematiche trattate no? e quindi le motivazioni del perchè i vecchi possono ed i giovani no, è sbagliato lo so, è inutile che lo scrivi, ma se io dico a sbriciolata cretina, lei sa che scherzo, se io lo dico a te che non mi conosci..... ( premettendo che se lo dico a sbri mi manda afanculo, ma questo è n'altro discorso  ... ) poi ci stanno elementi ambigui come il signor/signora skizz che non si sa per quale motivo sta qua dentro, ma per quello che si legge nelle sue battute. si sta qua per gli applausi.
Chi ci sta poi, lothar! uno dei pochi che praticamente ( spero) dice quello che pensa, cioè cazzate, e bhe perchè di cazzate si tratta eh, perchè dite ? bhe dai fate conto che siamo in un gruppo seduti in un salotto, ascoltatelo come se fosse nella realtà, e poi mi dite quale sarebbero i vostri atteggiamenti nei suoi confronti, son sicuro che avrebbe poco da ribattere dopo un'esternazione di chi gli sta a quattro occhi.
Cosa turba? cosa non turba? troie cornuti e via discorrendo... trasformali in una conversazione a quattro occhi nella realtà e mi sai dire se il cornuto non ti spacca la faccia. 

Nulla contro di te tebe, ma ho preso spunto per scrivere qualcosa di poco importante.

Claudio.


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La maggiorparte li trovi fra i numerosi che ti hanno mandato  MP pensando:
> 
> Hmmm! Questa è una che la dà come se non fosse la sua
> 
> (PS: Oggi c'ho l'embolo polemico che è impazzito)


*PORCA MISERIA!!!! NESSUNO MI HA SCRITTO IN MP!!!*:racchia:
Forse devo battere più sul fatto che faccio dei soffocotti da cinema secondo il mio fantasmagorico quasi amante!!!
E mi sa che il mio intimo in micro fibra non sia proprio eccitante....mmmhhhhh....
Minerva...mi sa che ho eccitato solo te.
Sei per caso bisex? Flap flap (mi piacciono quelle polemiche...o se mi piacciono. Ri flap flap)


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma a lei non l'ha mai detto...
> Perchè lei è stata furba!
> Non si è messa davanti a lui dicendo...ahi ohi, ahi ohi, che dolore qui e là...
> Ma si è messa davanti con...ehi pupo...guarda che bel davanzale!
> ...


Devo ancora capire se, sentendo qualcuno dire queste cose di me, sentirmi offeso o contento. Mi ritiro un attimo per deliberare. Ce penso un attimo e farovvi sapere


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Febbraio 2012)

Ehm scusate se magari non ho letto dalla pagina 36 in poi, ma sono sicuro di sapere cosa c'è scritto. Non dico cosa eh 

Sempre Claudio.


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma a lei non l'ha mai detto...
> Perchè lei è stata furba!
> *Non si è messa davanti a lui dicendo...ahi ohi, ahi ohi, che dolore qui e là...
> Ma si è messa davanti con...ehi pupo...guarda che bel davanzale!
> ...


:ira: 
non mi pare proprio! e non mi sono mai comportata in questo modo con nessuno! sia chiaro!




in ogni caso le mie cornine le porto con orgoglio...mi hanno insegnato un sacco di cose! e ci posso anche mettere le lucine a Natale :corna:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero per te si.
> Tu non hai seppellito una donna che amavi alla follia.
> Non hai il marito ammalato di cancro.
> Ma non sei immune da niente.
> ...


quando proverai ad affrontare un discorso in generale senza parlare di te e di me sarà sempre troppo tardi
Comunque io non mi sono mai permessa di dire a te come stai messo. Ho sempre rispettato la tua idea di coppia sapendo che è tua e che va bene per voi. Questo è confrontarsi. Non far sentire delle merde quelli che non hanno la nostra stessa concezione della vita.
Ci vuole poco a durare di più se tanto ci si comporta come due amici che condividono le spese di casa. Ci vuole proprio poco.....E non è un giudizio ma una constatazione. Anch'io potrei durare tutta la vita con mio marito se la nostro fosse una civile convivenza e non un matrimonio, è un gioco da ragazzi........


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :ira:
> non mi pare proprio!
> 
> in ogni caso le mie cornine le porto con orgoglio...mi hanno insegnato un sacco di cose! e ci posso anche mettere le lucine a Natale :corna:


Ma Lothar non le vede no?
QUesta la tua fortuna no?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè tradire non è una volontà nè un desiderio.
> Capita di incontrare persone che ci piacciono e a cui piacciamo.
> E lì si vede IN DUE..fin dove si può o meno spingere i giochi.
> Ma non può esistere gente che non fa certe cose solo perchè ha paura di venir beccato.
> ...


Quello dove secondo me sbagli è non accettare che esistano persone che non tradiscono perchè non ne sentono il bisogno perchè sono semplicemente realizzati nella loro coppia.
PErchè devi pensare che sia paura?


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Febbraio 2012)

Per farfalla.
Per quello che può valere, e per quello che ti conosco, sei una grandissima donna.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *PORCA MISERIA!!!! NESSUNO MI HA SCRITTO IN MP!!!*:racchia:
> Forse devo battere più sul fatto che faccio dei soffocotti da cinema secondo il mio fantasmagorico quasi amante!!!
> E mi sa che il mio intimo in micro fibra non sia proprio eccitante....mmmhhhhh....
> Minerva...mi sa che ho eccitato solo te.
> Sei per caso bisex? Flap flap (mi piacciono quelle polemiche...o se mi piacciono. Ri flap flap)


Poi la gente si lamentano che vanno in bianco lavati e stirati


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *PORCA MISERIA!!!! NESSUNO MI HA SCRITTO IN MP!!!*:racchia:
> Forse devo battere più sul fatto che faccio dei soffocotti da cinema secondo il mio fantasmagorico quasi amante!!!
> E mi sa che il mio intimo in micro fibra non sia proprio eccitante....mmmhhhhh....
> Minerva...mi sa che ho eccitato solo te.
> Sei per caso bisex? Flap flap (mi piacciono quelle polemiche...o se mi piacciono. Ri flap flap)


Ma dai!! è tornata la tati!! come stai???


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Avviso che questo è un post alla Catalano il cui sottotitolo potrebbe tranquillamente essere: L'insostenibile leggerezza dell'Ovvio.
> 
> Avete (abbiamo) tutti ragione e tutti torto. Non esistono ricette assolute per essere una coppia o definizioni aprioristiche di Amore, ma esistono solo modi funzionali a noi stessi di vivere la vita. E cercare di convincere qualcun'altro che un modo è meglio dell'altro, è soltanto un modo leggermente meno noioso di passare il tempo rispetto il guardare i panni stesi che si asciugano.


Io adoro quest'uomo:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *PORCA MISERIA!!!! NESSUNO MI HA SCRITTO IN MP!!!*:racchia:
> Forse devo battere più sul fatto che faccio dei soffocotti da cinema secondo il mio fantasmagorico quasi amante!!!
> E mi sa che il mio intimo in micro fibra non sia proprio eccitante....mmmhhhhh....
> Minerva...mi sa che ho eccitato solo te.
> Sei per caso bisex? Flap flap (mi piacciono quelle polemiche...o se mi piacciono. Ri flap flap)


Tranquilla.....

non servono tanti mp, ma quello giusto al momento giusto  

per i soffocotti da cinema.....

....devono dirtelo almeno in tre :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dai sono tutte cose che ho vissuto da giovane no?
> Cosa credi?
> Che non sia mai stato stupidamente innamorato?
> Poi ridimensioni e guardi ad altre cose che ti sembrano molto, ma molto più importanti eh?
> ...


e allora si vede che... sono più giovane di te, no? Certo che ci sono altre cose, ma non sono più importanti, sono solo inevitabili. INEVITABILI. E non c'è nessun momento di piacere che possa allontanarle neppure di un attimo. E quando leggo certe frasi mi viene un sorriso amaro... perchè l'illusione è proprio quella. 
Perchè se devo vivere ogni giorno come fosse l'ultimo io penso a dare più gioia e amore possibile alle persone che mi sono care, non a farmi una sveltina.
Senti, non mi piace fare la tragica, ma ognuno impara dalle proprie esperienze, no? Io ho perso anni fa una persona che aveva fatto del cogliere l'attimo e della vita spensierata la sua bandiera. Il mio ricordo di lui è un calvario continuo di mancanze, abbandoni e umiliazioni. Era mio padre. Ecco cosa ho imparato io di quali siano le cose importanti nella vita.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io adoro quest'uomo:up:



.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi auguro proprio di no. eviterei anche solo di accostare certe cose


Quoto ma fa finta di non capire anche perchè è tutto fuorchè stupido


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io adoro quest'uomo:up:


:yes:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> quando proverai ad affrontare un discorso in generale senza parlare di te e di me sarà sempre troppo tardi
> Comunque io non mi sono mai permessa di dire a te come stai messo. Ho sempre rispettato la tua idea di coppia sapendo che è tua e che va bene per voi. Questo è confrontarsi. Non far sentire delle merde quelli che non hanno la nostra stessa concezione della vita.
> Ci vuole poco a durare di più se tanto ci si comporta come due amici che condividono le spese di casa. Ci vuole proprio poco.....E non è un giudizio ma una constatazione. Anch'io potrei durare tutta la vita con mio marito se la nostro fosse una civile convivenza e non un matrimonio, è un gioco da ragazzi........


Non mi interessano MAI i discorsi in generale.
Non portano a nulla di concreto.
Non portano a nessuna conclusione.
Servono solo ad appiatire le coscienze.
A me interessano sempre e solo i discorsi che sono eccezioni alle regole.
Quel punto dolente in cui puoi come una leva ribaltare tutta una concezione del mondo e della vita.
E sono il primo a non ostinarmi nei miei punti di vista.
Appena capisco alla luce di nuove esperienze.

Ma di una cosa sono sicurissimo.
La mia concezione di vita funziona e va bene solo per me.
Dagli altri estrapolo o raspo quello che mi serve e che mi fa comodo.
Tutto lì.

Ribadisco secondo me in un matrimonio è più importante andare d'accordo che non volersi bene.

Amarsi e non riuscire ad andare d'accordo fa malissimo.
E te lo dico perchè l'ho provato.
O dico: ah non è vero che mi amavi o dico mi amavi ma il tuo carattere non combacia con il mio.
oppure devo dire...ma poverina, io ero lo stronzone che con il suo comportamento e atteggiamento ti ha reso una pazza furibonda...magari con le mie continue richieste fuori luogo no?

Ripeto i discorsi in generale...del tipo...la gente, il mondo, la società, il matrimonio: NON MI INTERESSANO.


----------



## lothar57 (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mah, senza voler essere polemico, ma veramente noi maschi, vorrei dire italiani, ma mi viene da dire Itaglioti, nel 2012, stiamo ancora messi che misuriamo l'autostima in base a quante inzuppate di biscotto riusciamo a fare.
> 
> Oddio, non è che a me faccia schfo ehh?, non è che quando mi riesce non mi senta un pò Simba il Leone della Foresta (A voi tutti giunga felice il mio ROAAAAAR), solo che bhò, cazzo dai...è una scopata.......


senza offesa parli a  vanvera,tu non hai i miei anni,non hai moglie da oltre 20 anni,e figli maggiorenni..non puoi capire certe soddisfazioni,considera anche che corteggiare una donna inizialmente virtuale,non e'facile..Tuba non e'che posso invitarla a cena,e mi sarebbe tutto piu'facile.Debbo ottenere la sua fiducia,mostrarle chi sono...non e'affatto facile.Infatti volano 2 di picche,in queii posti...un giorno diraI''cavolo Lothar..avevi ragione''


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Paura di venire beccato? Conte esistono anche un sacco di coppie dove CI SI AMA. Dove i giochini con gli altri non si fanno semplicemente perchè ami in modo totale il tuo/la tua partner e si costruisce CON LUI/LEI, non ti serve andare fuori a cercare. Hai già tutto dentro la tua coppia. *Si chiama amore. E te lo assicuro, esiste.*


Esiste eccome. Ma può essere diverso da quello che provi tu e conosci tu.
Ognuno ama in modo unico. E mai uguale.
Il _non ti serve andare fuori a cercare perchè hai già tutto dentro la coppia_. E' il *tuo* modo di amare e di altre ottomila persone. Giusto e assolutamente condivisibile.
Ma il mio modo di amare è diverso. Ed è altrettanto giusto, unico e condivisibile.
Ripeto.
Non c'è solo il bianco e il nero.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sbagli. Esiste sempre una via di mezzo, mezze verità mezze bugie, la coppia è formata da due esseri, in questo caso un traditore ed un tradito.
> Applausi ? gli applausi li possono fare chi qua si conosce da tempo, ma non chi entra ed è nuovo, dico.. non devo spiegarti le tematiche trattate no? e quindi le motivazioni del perchè i vecchi possono ed i giovani no, è sbagliato lo so, è inutile che lo scrivi, ma se io dico a sbriciolata cretina, lei sa che scherzo, se io lo dico a te che non mi conosci..... ( premettendo che se lo dico a sbri mi manda afanculo, ma questo è n'altro discorso  ... ) poi ci stanno elementi ambigui come il signor/signora skizz che non si sa per quale motivo sta qua dentro, ma per quello che si legge nelle sue battute. si sta qua per gli applausi.
> Chi ci sta poi, lothar! uno dei pochi che praticamente ( spero) dice quello che pensa, cioè cazzate, e bhe perchè di cazzate si tratta eh, perchè dite ? bhe dai fate conto che siamo in un gruppo seduti in un salotto, ascoltatelo come se fosse nella realtà, e poi mi dite quale sarebbero i vostri atteggiamenti nei suoi confronti, son sicuro che avrebbe poco da ribattere dopo un'esternazione di chi gli sta a quattro occhi.
> Cosa turba? cosa non turba? troie cornuti e via discorrendo... trasformali in una conversazione a quattro occhi nella realtà e mi sai dire se il cornuto non ti spacca la faccia.
> ...


naaa, tu mi puoi dire quallo che vuoi....


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In due persone molto determinate a fare felice l'altro!
> Molto determinate a non imporre all'altro la propria visione di vita.
> Molto determinate a permettere all'altro di condurre la vita che più gli piace.
> 
> ...


M;a guarda che sappiamo che esistono coppie come la tua sei tu che dici che non esistono coppie come le intendo io


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> senza offesa parli a vanvera,tu non hai i miei anni,non hai moglie da oltre 20 anni,e figli maggiorenni..non puoi capire certe soddisfazioni,considera anche che corteggiare una donna inizialmente virtuale,non e'facile..Tuba non e'che posso invitarla a cena,e mi sarebbe tutto piu'facile.Debbo ottenere la sua fiducia,mostrarle chi sono...non e'affatto facile.Infatti volano 2 di picche,in queii posti...un giorno diraI''cavolo Lothar..avevi ragione''


Partendo dal presupposto che Tuba non parla MAI  a vanvera ti assicuro che se una donna decide di farsi "corteggiare" (per non usare altri termini) nel virtuale non è che sia una che ha gusti troppo difficili...ma diciamo che acchiappa quello che passa la casa


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> senza offesa parli a  vanvera,tu non hai i miei anni,non hai moglie da oltre 20 anni,e figli maggiorenni..non puoi capire certe soddisfazioni,considera anche che corteggiare una donna inizialmente virtuale,non e'facile..Tuba non e'che posso invitarla a cena,e mi sarebbe tutto piu'facile.Debbo ottenere la sua fiducia,mostrarle chi sono...non e'affatto facile.Infatti volano 2 di picche,in queii posti...un giorno diraI''cavolo Lothar..avevi ragione''


Lothar, lascia fare, che se tu sei partito adesso, io sono andato, tornato, riandato e ritornato, stò talmente avanti che a te sembra che stò dietro perchè ti stò doppiando. Lascia fare senti a me


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Basterebbe che non le dica Cerva


Quotone:up: E' tutta qui la questione che sembra incomprensibile


----------



## Skizzofern (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lothar, lascia fare, che se tu sei partito adesso, io sono andato, tornato, riandato e ritornato, stò talmente avanti che a te sembra che stò dietro perchè ti stò doppiando. Lascia fare senti a me


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che Tuba non parla MAI  a vanvera ti assicuro che se una donna decide di farsi "corteggiare" (per non usare altri termini) nel virtuale non è che sia una che ha gusti troppo difficili...ma diciamo che acchiappa quello che passa la casa


embhe... le ha provate prima tutte, no?


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lothar, lascia fare, che se tu sei partito adesso, io sono andato, tornato, riandato e ritornato, stò talmente avanti che a te sembra che stò dietro perchè ti stò doppiando. Lascia fare senti a me



Aòòòòò o la smetti o vado a casablanca e ti sposo io! 
Sei troppo forte!

Claudio.

P.S. senza sentimenti.....


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> M;a guarda che sappiamo che esistono coppie come la tua sei tu che dici che non esistono coppie come le intendo io


Io dico che coppie come la intendi tu non le conosco...
Ma se esistono non riesco a concepirle durature...
Perchè o si fa tutto come dici tu o non se ne fa nulla.

In coppia, a mio avviso, è molto importante lavorare sulle diversità.

Lui è musone? Ok è un musone.
Vivrà da musone e morirà da musone.

A te non sta bene che sia così...
Ok prova a cambiarlo se ci riesci.

La mia?
Ma quanto sono stato bastonato? Eh?
Tutti qui dentro mi avete detto che non è una coppia...
Ok che me frega a me di vivere nella cosidetta coppia?


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Aòòòòò o la smetti o vado a casablanca e ti sposo io! Sei troppo forte!Claudio.P.S. senza sentimenti.....


aòòòòòòò mettite in fila! ahahahaClààààààààà tornaaaaaaaaaaaci manci un sacco!


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> aòòòòòòò mettite in fila! ahahahaClààààààààà tornaaaaaaaaaaaci manci un sacco!


Vuole farsi desiderare.... birichino....


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Per farfalla.
> Per quello che può valere, e per quello che ti conosco, sei una grandissima donna.


Grazie di cuore ma ti assicuro che ho delle grosse pecche....ma a questo forum devo molto della mia crescita o meglio a certe storie di questo forum per questo mi pesa pensare di lasciarlo.....


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> aòòòòòòò mettite in fila! ahahahaClààààààààà tornaaaaaaaaaaaci manci un sacco!



Come sai che mancio un sacco O_O ùazzzz! 

Claudio.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che Tuba non parla MAI a vanvera ti assicuro che se una donna decide di farsi "corteggiare" (per non usare altri termini) nel virtuale non è che sia una che ha gusti troppo difficili...ma diciamo che acchiappa quello che passa la casa



Standing ovation


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Esiste eccome. Ma può essere diverso da quello che provi tu e conosci tu.
> Ognuno ama in modo unico. E mai uguale.
> Il _non ti serve andare fuori a cercare perchè hai già tutto dentro la coppia_. E' il *tuo* modo di amare e di altre ottomila persone. Giusto e assolutamente condivisibile.
> Ma il mio modo di amare è diverso. Ed è altrettanto giusto, unico e condivisibile.
> ...


Concordo. E sarebbe fantastico riuscire a convivere, cercare di capire, eventualmente condannare* ma mai per partito preso*, tutte le sfumature di grigio che vanno da un estremo all'altro di questa particolare scala cromatica.


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Come sai che mancio un sacco O_O ùazzzz!
> 
> Claudio.


a me, Sbri e Farfy manchi sicuramente! 
agli altri chissenefrega! dove le trovi altre tre donne come noi? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Aòòòòò o la smetti o vado a casablanca e ti sposo io!
> Sei troppo forte!
> 
> Claudio.
> ...



Visto che vai mi raccomando fai le cose per bene però  T'avviso...sotto la quarta.....è inutile che te ripresenti in Italia


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> a me, Sbri e Farfy manchi sicuramente!
> agli altri chissenefrega! dove le trovi altre tre donne come noi? :mrgreen::mrgreen:



mancio in siciliano vuol dire mangiare.  

Claudio.


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Guarda che nessuno (a parte la troiazza del conte)  ti ha apostrofata come signorina di facili costumi (neanche mia nonna lo usa più :mrgreen perchè ci racconti nel dettaglio se mentre tradisci al tuo lui si rizza o no o altri particolari.
> Ma leggo una malcelata soddisfazione nell'affermazione sui traditi rompicoglioni. Che ci può stare che lo siano ma implica una mancanza di rispetto che non puoi poi pretendere tu. Tu ti sei fatta tradire, bene . Cazzi tuoi. Qui e dappertutto ci sono persone invece che non hanno fatto proprio niente per subire un tradimento e se lo sono tovati sul groppone comunque.
> C*erto, c'è di peggio ( adesso il conte tira in ballo cancro e morte ma vabbè ) ma capisci da sola che non getta le basi per un confronto sereno e pacifico tra traditi (rompicoglioni, che non si divertono, noiosi e chi ne ha pù ne metta) e i traditori ( mettetici voi i pregi e i complimentio che volete).*


Sono allegorica nello scrivere, non si è capito? Mi piace usare termini desueti o normali e piegarli al mio volere scrivente.
Signorina di facili costumi mi piace un sacco. Pensa che il mio smartphone ma lo chiamo...radio mobile...Le facce della gente....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Hai letto male. Io non celo e malcelo mai niente. Figurati in un forum.
Quello che scrivi è giusto e sarebbe la cosa ideale, ma proprio perchè l'argomento è così spinoso e tritura la sfera affettiva ognuno tende a trincerarsi dietro varie scusanti e boccacceschi insulti, sia i traditi che i traditori.
Non ci sarà mai un armistizio globale su questa cosa.
Io continuerò a pensare che la maggior parte dei traditi la prenda in maniera eccessiva tu continuerai a pensare che noi traditori siamo dei tipi di facili costumi che altro che motel, nei lupanari dovete andare!
Però..ne stiamo parlando.
E io sto imparando qualcosa. Non mi farà diventare fedele. Ma mi da l'ennesimo punto di vista a cui non avevo pensato.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io dico che coppie come la intendi tu non le conosco...
> Ma se esistono non riesco a concepirle durature...
> *Perchè o si fa tutto come dici tu o non se ne fa nulla.
> 
> ...


Primo grassetto: un'immane cazzata. Si parte con dei principi che sono condivisi da entrambi quindi io non ti obbligo a fare come voglio io. Se uno dei due tradisce quei principi nulla vieta di ritarare la coppia ma lo si fa insieme. Cosa che io non ho ancora fatto ma ci sto arrivando. Altrimenti ognuno per la sua strada. Non ho mai incatenato nessuno e la porta di casa mia è aperta.
Secondo grassetto: non tutti io ti ho detto che *per me *non è una coppia ma ti ho sempre detto che se sei felice va bene così


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Visto che vai mi raccomando fai le cose per bene però  T'avviso...sotto la quarta.....è inutile che te ripresenti in Italia



Temevo sta risposta! e mo che faccio ?
Vabbè va.... visto il grande rispetto che ho per il mondo femminile mi metto da parte. ( so tutte bugie perchè ho un unico pensiero a cui tengo davvero, le ciapet.) 

Claudio.


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma dai!! è tornata la tati!! come stai???


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Vi sono mancata eh?


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tranquilla.....
> 
> non servono tanti mp, ma quello giusto al momento giusto
> 
> ...


ce l'ho!!!


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ce l'ho!!!


L'MP o i tre che t'hanno detto dei soffocotti alla Belladona dei tempi d'oro ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2012)

*Ma... visto che stiamo parlando di coppie...*

e dei tanti modi possibili di viverla, vorrei capire una cosa.
Lasciamo fuori il Conte che non è un traditore, non nasconde e non mente e tanto di cappello.
Ma i traditori che sono convinti di essere nel giusto... com'è che tradiscono e non si palesano invece, essendo nel giusto, al loro partner? Voglio dire... se va tutto per la gloria, gloria sia, no? Se non c'è nulla di sbagliato, se è giusto bere dalla coppa fino all'ultima goccia, lo dovrebbe essere anche per il partner, no? Se tanto non sono fregnoni, anche dovessero venire ricambiati... non succede nulla no? Cosa non va nel mio ragionamento?


----------



## Skizzofern (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Skizzofern ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Guarda che nessuno (a parte la troiazza del conte)  ti ha apostrofata come signorina di facili costumi (neanche mia nonna lo usa più :mrgreen perchè ci racconti nel dettaglio se mentre tradisci al tuo lui si rizza o no o altri particolari.
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Febbraio 2012)

*se se se uguaglio*



Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Vi sono mancata eh?


Tu sei Tatina come io sono Bruja Rotfl Rotfl Rotfl


----------



## MK (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Esiste eccome. Ma può essere diverso da quello che provi tu e conosci tu.
> Ognuno ama in modo unico. E mai uguale.
> Il _non ti serve andare fuori a cercare perchè hai già tutto dentro la coppia_. E' il *tuo* modo di amare e di altre ottomila persone. Giusto e assolutamente condivisibile.
> Ma il mio modo di amare è diverso. Ed è altrettanto giusto, unico e condivisibile.
> ...


Il mio modo di amare richiede la controparte. Il tuo giusto e unico richiede altrettanto?


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tu sei Tatina come io sono Bruja Rotfl Rotfl Rotfl


Con questo gioco a capire chi è chi avete grattuggiato gli attributi con carta vetrata.


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Vi sono mancata eh?


da matti


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'MP o i tre che t'hanno detto dei soffocotti alla Belladona dei tempi d'oro ?


Tempi d'oro ovviamente...ti riocordo che sono 7 anni di santità e il mio lui dice che sono scarsa...Ma Bella... non mi sembra siano i soffocotti la sua specialità. A te si?..:up: Biricchino...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e dei tanti modi possibili di viverla, vorrei capire una cosa.
> Lasciamo fuori il Conte che non è un traditore, non nasconde e non mente e tanto di cappello.
> Ma i traditori che sono convinti di essere nel giusto... com'è che tradiscono e non si palesano invece, essendo nel giusto, al loro partner? Voglio dire... se va tutto per la gloria, gloria sia, no? Se non c'è nulla di sbagliato, se è giusto bere dalla coppa fino all'ultima goccia, lo dovrebbe essere anche per il partner, no? Se tanto non sono fregnoni, anche dovessero venire ricambiati... non succede nulla no? Cosa non va nel mio ragionamento?



Non la metterei sul discorso "convinzione di essere nel giusto".

Ci sono tanti modi di palesare, senza essere troppo palesi.

Non succederebbe nulla, no.


----------



## lothar57 (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lothar, lascia fare, che se tu sei partito adesso, io sono andato, tornato, riandato e ritornato, stò talmente avanti che a te sembra che stò dietro perchè ti stò doppiando. Lascia fare senti a me


Siamo un po'megalomani..vedo......mahhhh cosa mi tocca sentire...sei un po'troppo maestro e sapientone signor nessuno


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e dei tanti modi possibili di viverla, vorrei capire una cosa.
> Lasciamo fuori il Conte che non è un traditore, non nasconde e non mente e tanto di cappello.
> Ma i traditori che sono convinti di essere nel giusto... com'è che tradiscono e non si palesano invece, essendo nel giusto, al loro partner? Voglio dire... se va tutto per la gloria, gloria sia, no? Se non c'è nulla di sbagliato, se è giusto bere dalla coppa fino all'ultima goccia, lo dovrebbe essere anche per il partner, no? Se tanto non sono fregnoni, anche dovessero venire ricambiati... non succede nulla no? Cosa non va nel mio ragionamento?


:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tempi d'oro ovviamente...ti riocordo che sono 7 anni di santità e il mio lui dice che sono scarsa...*Ma Bella... non mi sembra siano i soffocotti la sua specialità.* A te si?..:up: Biricchino...


Fidate. :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (7 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e dei tanti modi possibili di viverla, vorrei capire una cosa.
> Lasciamo fuori il Conte che non è un traditore, non nasconde e non mente e tanto di cappello.
> Ma i traditori che sono convinti di essere nel giusto... com'è che tradiscono e non si palesano invece, essendo nel giusto, al loro partner? Voglio dire... se va tutto per la gloria, gloria sia, no? Se non c'è nulla di sbagliato, se è giusto bere dalla coppa fino all'ultima goccia, lo dovrebbe essere anche per il partner, no? Se tanto non sono fregnoni, anche dovessero venire ricambiati... non succede nulla no? Cosa non va nel mio ragionamento?


Sbriciola..la neve ti da alla testa????ma ti pare che un traditore possa palesarsi???
e dove finisce il bello del tradimento???


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Febbraio 2012)

*da che pulpito*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Siamo un po'megalomani..vedo......mahhhh cosa mi tocca sentire...sei un po'troppo maestro e sapientone signor nessuno



viene la predica Rotfl Rotfl Rotfl


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e dei tanti modi possibili di viverla, vorrei capire una cosa.
> Lasciamo fuori il Conte che non è un traditore, non nasconde e non mente e tanto di cappello.
> Ma i traditori che sono convinti di essere nel giusto... com'è che tradiscono e non si palesano invece, essendo nel giusto, al loro partner? Voglio dire... se va tutto per la gloria, gloria sia, no? Se non c'è nulla di sbagliato, se è giusto bere dalla coppa fino all'ultima goccia, lo dovrebbe essere anche per il partner, no? Se tanto non sono fregnoni, anche dovessero venire ricambiati... non succede nulla no? Cosa non va nel mio ragionamento?


Non ho mai conosciuto un traditore che pensi di essere nel giusto. Se mai venissi beccata non mi sognerei mai e poi mai di affermare questo.
Possono esserci delle attenuanti. Ce li hanno anche gli assassini, ma nel giusto...bah...
Vorrei anche io che si plaesasse un traditore che ritiene di essere nel completo giusto.


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Il mio modo di amare richiede la controparte. Il tuo giusto e unico richiede altrettanto?


*Assolutamente si.* Non ci sono amori di serie a o di serie b.
Ci sono solo amori.


----------



## Skizzofern (7 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non la metterei sul discorso "*convinzione di essere nel giusto".*
> 
> Ci sono tanti modi di palesare, senza essere troppo palesi.
> 
> Non succederebbe nulla, no.


Perchè no? Le sfumature in mezzo sono tante ma raschia raschia il nocciolo qual è?
Forse il problema è proprio questo. Partendo dal punto che ci si rende conto di stare facendo una porcata si può poi giustificare, spiegare e quantaltro.
No?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Siamo un po'megalomani..vedo......mahhhh cosa mi tocca sentire...sei un po'troppo maestro e sapientone signor nessuno


Lothar nulla di personale: ma tu che dai del megalomane a Tuba non si può leggere davvero


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> da matti


Bugiarda...


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fidate. :mrgreen:


Davvero? 
Vado subito a vedere. Non sia mai che imparo qualcosa....


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non la metterei sul discorso "convinzione di essere nel giusto".
> 
> Ci sono tanti modi di palesare, senza essere troppo palesi.
> 
> Non succederebbe nulla, no.


Chiara scusa ma... o uno SA che sta facendo una cosa sbagliata perchè gli effetti di questa recano danno ad altri... o SA di non fare male a nessuno. C'è la terza opzione, che per me è terribile... sapere di fare del male e sbattersene.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Perchè no? Le sfumature in mezzo sono tante ma raschia raschia il nocciolo qual è?
> Forse il problema è proprio questo. Partendo dal punto che ci si rende conto di stare facendo una porcata si può poi giustificare, spiegare e quantaltro.
> No?



Allora si parli di convinzione di essere nel giusto come per ogni altro atto che compiamo nella vita.
Tu fai cose se non sei convinto di essere nel giusto?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Chiara scusa ma... o uno SA che sta facendo una cosa sbagliata perchè gli effetti di questa recano danno ad altri... o SA di non fare male a nessuno. C'è la terza opzione, che per me è terribile... sapere di fare del male e sbattersene.



Gli effetti di un tradimento recano danno ad altri? Potrebbero anche recare _utilities_, ci avete mai pensato?


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Chiara scusa ma... o uno SA che sta facendo una cosa sbagliata perchè gli effetti di questa recano danno ad altri... o SA di non fare male a nessuno. C'è la terza opzione, che per me è terribile... sapere di fare del male e sbattersene.


la terza che hai scritto.


----------



## elena_ (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Con questo gioco a capire chi è chi avete grattuggiato gli attributi con carta vetrata.


se non ricordo male Bruja era una moderatrice del vecchio forum che si cancellò poco tempo prima che io mi registrassi
di Tatina non ricordo...

vi volete palesare per favore?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbriciola..la neve ti da alla testa????ma ti pare che un traditore possa palesarsi???
> e dove finisce il bello del tradimento???


E perchè sei così egoista da non volere che ne goda anche tua moglie? se è così bello... sarebbe bello anche per lei, no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Gli effetti di un tradimento recano danno ad altri? Potrebbero anche recare _utilities_, ci avete mai pensato?


Perfetto, in questo caso sai di fare del bene, no? perchè nasconderlo allora?


----------



## elena_ (7 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Chiara scusa ma... o uno SA che sta facendo una cosa sbagliata perchè gli effetti di questa recano danno ad altri... o SA di non fare male a nessuno. C'è la terza opzione, che per me è terribile... sapere di fare del male e sbattersene.


sa di fare la cosa giusta per se stesso


----------



## Skizzofern (7 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Allora si parli di convinzione di essere nel giusto come per ogni altro atto che compiamo nella vita.
> *Tu fai cose se non sei convinto di essere nel giusto*?


Se ti rispondo raramente sarebbe presuntuoso 
"Cerco di" va meglio?
Mi sembra così semplice il concetto, non capisco perchè allargarlo ad ogni atto, ne verrebbe fuori una discussione mostruosa.
Stiamo parlando di coppia e del venire meno ad una promessa, parola, data e fatta.
Con magari motivi plausibilissimi ma che portano ad un'azione ch è indiscutibilmente sbagliata.
Ho sempre preferito chi premette: ho fatto una cazzata, ma ti spiego perchè che quelli che si autogiustificano volendo negare di aver fatto la cazzata.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> sa di fare la cosa giusta per se stesso


ESGC...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perfetto, in questo caso sai di fare del bene, no? perchè nasconderlo allora?


Il bene si fa anonimamente


----------



## geko (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Assolutamente si.* Non ci sono amori di serie a o di serie b.
> Ci sono solo amori.


Infatti non esistono le categorie. Ci sono solo amori e poi quelli che ci vien comodo chiamare così, ma non sono completi.


----------



## Skizzofern (7 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il bene si fa anonimamente


Hai perso un'unghietta mentre ti arrampicavi sullo specchio:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il bene si fa anonimamente


No, quelli sono gli atti di carità... diverso


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Se ti rispondo raramente sarebbe presuntuoso
> "Cerco di" va meglio?
> Mi sembra così semplice il concetto, non capisco perchè allargarlo ad ogni atto, ne verrebbe fuori una discussione mostruosa.
> Stiamo parlando di coppia e del venire meno ad una promessa, parola, data e fatta.
> ...


Allora:

io tradisco E non mi sento di fare una cazzata.

una volta scoperta...perchè dovrei giustificarmi dicendo: ho fatto una cazzata?

Nella mia vita IO NON FACCIO CAZZATE 
faccio semplicemente cose che voglio fare


----------



## fightclub (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho mai conosciuto un traditore che pensi di essere nel giusto. Se mai venissi beccata non mi sognerei mai e poi mai di affermare questo.
> Possono esserci delle attenuanti. Ce li hanno anche gli assassini, ma nel giusto...bah...
> *Vorrei anche io che si plaesasse un traditore che ritiene di essere nel completo giusto*.


è una luce che si accende solo quando si viene beccati, con tutto il classico repertorio di "mi trascuravi" blablabla
per me è frutto del disorientamento, ecco una persona disorientata potrebbe sentirsi nel completo giusto nei panni del traditore ma sempre secondo me lì i problemi sarebbero diversi e molto più preoccupanti di un paio di corna


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Hai perso un'unghietta mentre ti arrampicavi sullo specchio:mrgreen:


oh...my french :unhappy:


----------



## elena_ (7 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ESGC...


o se preferisci sa di fare la cosa sbagliata per se stesso

ma sempre per se stesso


----------



## lothar57 (7 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> viene la predica Rotfl Rotfl Rotfl


ma qui'tutti sanno caro novizio,che c'echi puo'e chi non puo'...io puo'


----------



## Skizzofern (7 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Allora:
> 
> io tradisco E non mi sento di fare una cazzata.
> 
> ...


Beata te. Io ne faccio tante
Mi sembra che te la semplifichi alla grande ma non discuto.
Posso solo chiedere se il concetto è inversamente valido anche per tuo marito?


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Gli effetti di un tradimento recano danno ad altri? Potrebbero anche recare _utilities_, ci avete mai pensato?


quoto


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> o se preferisci sa di fare la cosa sbagliata per se stesso
> 
> ma sempre per se stesso


Quindi la terza


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Beata te. Io ne faccio tante
> Mi sembra che te la semplifichi alla grande ma non discuto.
> Posso solo chiedere se il concetto è inversamente valido anche per tuo marito?



ovvio


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> quoto


quali?


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Infatti non esistono le categorie. Ci sono solo amori e poi quelli che ci vien comodo chiamare così, ma non sono completi.


Stai giudicando. Niente fa comodo a nessuno. Semplicemente tu non capisci un amore diverso da quello che provi tu.
Potrei dirti la stessa cosa. Il tuo amore per me non è amore  e tantomeno completo.

E' un esempio ovviamente. Io non so come ami tu.
Ma è per farti capire.
Quello che tu chiami amore per un altro magari ne è solo una sottospecie. 
Che non è un dramma. E' solo umano.


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Infatti non esistono le categorie. Ci sono solo amori e poi quelli che ci vien comodo chiamare così, ma non sono completi.


:up:


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Siamo un po'megalomani..vedo......mahhhh cosa mi tocca sentire...sei un po'troppo maestro e sapientone signor nessuno


Ora ti tolgo la sete col prosciutto  (Mi scuso con gli altri per la particolare accuratezza con la quale sceglierò le parole)


Data la particolarità del mio lavoro, ho assistito in prima persona all'avvento di internet e del suo evolvere. All'inizio c'erano le chat, o vari messengers, tipo ICQ o IRC. Non erano realtà "tematiche". Scherzando, ridendo e interagendo, negli anni a cavallo del 2000, diciamo fino al 2003/2004, il qui presente maestro, si è girato mezza europa, sempre invitato da persone conosciute nel virtuale; con alcune di queste è stata solo un conoscersi, con altre è stato anche del fantastico sesso, con altre ancora l'amicizia perdura (se volessi andare oggi a Praga, o a Londra, o a Parigi, stai sicuro che ci sarebbero persone che s'incazzerebbero se sapessero che non sono andato ospite da loro). Quello che mi preme sottolineare è che tutte queste persone hanno voluto conoscere la persona Tubarao.
Poi è arrivata l'orda mongola. Un computer in ogni casa ha provocato più danni della grandine (lo dico da sempre che l'alta teconologia è fatta per chi è capace di usarla). Qualsiasi morto di figa nostrano ha cominciato ad usare determinati programmi con la speranza di poter conoscere donne che fino al giorno prima aveva usato come materiale onanistico su siti tipo dabliu dabliu dabliu dot materialeonanisticopermortidifiga dot com. Mi ricordo che ad un certo punto, sui profili di ragazze, in particolare di paesi dell'est ma anche francesi, tedeschi o inglesi, sono apparse note del tipo: Non parlo con Turchi, Arabi e Italiani. E' stato proprio in quel periodo che qualcuno ha sfruttato l'idea: come li spenniamo questi morti di figa ? Ed ecco che sono apparsi siti tematici. Tu, mio caro, paghi un'abbonamento per interagire con donne che, nella più ottimistica della situazione, stanno (a) per spennare il pollo (b) per avere la stessa cosa che vuoi tu. E proprio tu vieni a parlarmi di adrenalina della conquista. Ma per piacere.


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ora ti tolgo la sete col prosciutto  (Mi scuso con gli altri per la particolare accuratezza con la quale sceglierò le parole)
> 
> 
> Data la particolarità del mio lavoro, ho assistito in prima persona all'avvento di internet e del suo evolvere. All'inizio c'erano le chat, o vari messengers, tipo ICQ o IRC. Non erano realtà "tematiche". Scherzando, ridendo e interagendo, negli anni a cavallo del 2000, diciamo fino al 2003/2004, il qui presente maestro, si è girato mezza europa, spesso invitato da persone conosciute nel virtuale; con alcune di queste è stata solo un conoscersi, con altre è stato anche del fantastico sesso, con altre ancora l'amicizia perdura (se volessi andare oggi a Praga, o a Londra, o a Parigi, stai sicuro che ci sarebbero persone che s'incazzerebbero se sapessero che non sono andato ospite da loro). Quello che mi preme sottolineare è che tutte queste persone hanno voluto conoscere la persona Tubarao.
> Poi è arrivata l'orda mongola. Un computer in ogni casa ha provocato più danni della grandine (lo dico da sempre che l'alta teconologia è fatta per chi è capace di usarla). Qualsiasi morto di figa nostrano ha cominciato ad usare determinati programmi con la speranza di poter conoscere donne che fino al giorno prima aveva usato come materiale onanistico su siti tipo dabliu dabliu dabliu dot materialeonanisticopermortidifiga dot com. Mi ricordo che ad un certo punto, sui profili di ragazze, in particolare di paesi dell'est ma anche francesi, tedeschi o inglesi, sono apparse note del tipo: Non parlo con Turchi, Arabi e Italiani. E' stato proprio in quel periodo che qualcuno ha sfruttato l'idea: come li spenniamo questi morti di figa ? Ed ecco che sono apparsi siti tematici. Tu, mio caro, paghi un'abbonamento per interagire con donne che, nella più ottimistica della situazione, stanno (a) per spennare il pollo (b) per avere la stessa cosa che vuoi tu. E proprio tu vieni a parlarmi di adrenalina della conquista. Ma per piacere.


io lo dico sempre che è beata chi ti sposa a te!  :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io lo dico sempre che è beata chi ti sposa a te!  :up:


non volevo dirvelo...

è già sposato:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non volevo dirvelo...
> 
> è già sposato:mrgreen:


Sadica! Rotfl Rotfl Rotfl


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non volevo dirvelo...
> 
> è già sposato:mrgreen:


bè fortunata chi se l'è sposato allora! :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ora ti tolgo la sete col prosciutto  (Mi scuso con gli altri per la particolare accuratezza con la quale sceglierò le parole)
> 
> 
> Data la particolarità del mio lavoro, ho assistito in prima persona all'avvento di internet e del suo evolvere. All'inizio c'erano le chat, o vari messengers, tipo ICQ o IRC. Non erano realtà "tematiche". Scherzando, ridendo e interagendo, negli anni a cavallo del 2000, diciamo fino al 2003/2004, il qui presente maestro, si è girato mezza europa, sempre invitato da persone conosciute nel virtuale; con alcune di queste è stata solo un conoscersi, con altre è stato anche del fantastico sesso, con altre ancora l'amicizia perdura (se volessi andare oggi a Praga, o a Londra, o a Parigi, stai sicuro che ci sarebbero persone che s'incazzerebbero se sapessero che non sono andato ospite da loro). Quello che mi preme sottolineare è che tutte queste persone hanno voluto conoscere la persona Tubarao.
> Poi è arrivata l'orda mongola. Un computer in ogni casa ha provocato più danni della grandine (lo dico da sempre che l'alta teconologia è fatta per chi è capace di usarla). Qualsiasi morto di figa nostrano ha cominciato ad usare determinati programmi con la speranza di poter conoscere donne che fino al giorno prima aveva usato come materiale onanistico su siti tipo dabliu dabliu dabliu dot materialeonanisticopermortidifiga dot com. Mi ricordo che ad un certo punto, sui profili di ragazze, in particolare di paesi dell'est ma anche francesi, tedeschi o inglesi, sono apparse note del tipo: Non parlo con Turchi, Arabi e Italiani. E' stato proprio in quel periodo che qualcuno ha sfruttato l'idea: come li spenniamo questi morti di figa ? Ed ecco che sono apparsi siti tematici. Tu, mio caro, paghi un'abbonamento per interagire con donne che, nella più ottimistica della situazione, stanno (a) per spennare il pollo (b) per avere la stessa cosa che vuoi tu. E proprio tu vieni a parlarmi di adrenalina della conquista. Ma per piacere.


Non ci capiamo..non mi permetto di giudicare il tuo lavoro,e no n ho dubbi su quello che scrivi.non ho mai pensato che tu sia invornito.
Concordo molto con te,le chat a pagamento sono una buffonata,diro'di piu'ho sospetti siano false,comunque spingono forte,non puoi aprire ad esempio libero,senza beccarti la''signora''sorniona,che fa'credere,chissa che.
Perche'caro Tuba,io non pago un cent,essendo quella dove sono andato,piu'per gioco che per altro,gratis.
Non chatto...lo odio..ma scrivo email..che evidentemente''colpiscono''...senza rancore eh Tuba????


----------



## geko (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Stai giudicando. Niente fa comodo a nessuno. Semplicemente tu non capisci un amore diverso da quello che provi tu.
> Potrei dirti la stessa cosa. Il tuo amore per me non è amore  e tantomeno completo.
> 
> E' un esempio ovviamente. Io non so come ami tu.
> ...


Chi ti dice che non lo capisco? C'ho sguazzato dentro fino a poco fa. Ma quello che provavo io non coincideva con quello che provava lei per me, se siamo una coppia allora patti chiari e amicizia lunga, te lo dico chiaramente et bon.

Se 'il tradito' è a conoscenza e gli sta bene allora l'equilibrio c'è, siamo tutt'e due d'accordo e felici, no? Che si vuole di più dalla vita? 
Ma se l'altro non lo sa, se è all'oscuro di tutto, qualcosa che non va forse forse c'è. O mi stai dicendo che oltre a un modo 'alternativo' di amare esiste anche un modo 'alternativo' di essere sinceri? O sei sincero o non lo sei, omettere di avere un amante equivale a mentire.


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sto per tradire il mio compagno dopo 7 anni di felice convivenza.
> E anche scrivendolo qui, nero su bianco, non mi sento minimamente in colpa.
> Anzi.
> E si. Sono nei guai emotivi. Perchè tradire è come drogarsi. Poi non smetti più...
> ...


Come sai che tradire è come drogarsi e poi non si smette più? Sei già assuefatta?


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Chi ti dice che non lo capisco? C'ho sguazzato dentro fino a poco fa. Ma quello che provavo io non coincideva con quello che provava lei per me, se siamo una coppia allora patti chiari e amicizia lunga, te lo dico chiaramente et bon.
> 
> Se 'il tradito' è a conoscenza e gli sta bene allora l'equilibrio c'è, siamo tutt'e due d'accordo e felici, no? Che si vuole di più dalla vita?
> Ma se l'altro non lo sa, se è all'oscuro di tutto, qualcosa che non va forse forse c'è. O mi stai dicendo che oltre a un modo 'alternativo' di amare esiste anche un modo 'alternativo' di essere sinceri? O sei sincero o non lo sei, omettere di avere un amante equivale a mentire.


Standing Ovation! :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Chi ti dice che non lo capisco? C'ho sguazzato dentro fino a poco fa. Ma quello che provavo io non coincideva con quello che provava lei per me, se siamo una coppia allora patti chiari e amicizia lunga, te lo dico chiaramente et bon.
> 
> Se 'il tradito' è a conoscenza e gli sta bene allora l'equilibrio c'è, siamo tutt'e due d'accordo e felici, no? Che si vuole di più dalla vita?
> Ma se l'altro non lo sa, se è all'oscuro di tutto, qualcosa che non va forse forse c'è. O mi stai dicendo che oltre a un modo 'alternativo' di amare esiste anche un modo 'alternativo' di essere sinceri? O sei sincero o non lo sei, omettere di avere un amante equivale a mentire.


Tu stesso. Hai scritto che ci sono amori e amori non completi, perchè non capisci altro amore che non corrisponda all'idea che ne hai tu.
E semplice. Io non ho mai e mai dirò che ci sono amori completi e amori.
Per me l'amore è uno, vissuto in maniera diversa.
Tu puoi avere sguazzato anche nel mare ma ciò non fa di te un pesce.
Quello che provava lei non coincideva con quello che provavi tu. Ok. Non tutti amano nello stesso modo, l'abbiamo già detto.
Non era amore il suo?
Lo era solo il tuo?
Si. Esiste anche un modo alternativo di essere sinceri.
Però non arriviamo a niente così. Siamo come due binari che corrono paralleli. Ed è una discussione assolutamente sterile.
Perchè tu sei dentro il tuo amore, io sono nel mio amore non completo.
Giudichi. O almeno in questo 3d hai giudicato.
Ma posso capirti.
Ho molti amici così.
Ed è tipico di chi non perdonerebbe mai un tradimento.


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Come sai che tradire è come drogarsi e poi non si smette più? Sei già assuefatta?


Devo ridere? Risponderti seriamente? Confessarti che mi drogo da 52 anni?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io lo dico sempre che è beata chi ti sposa a te!  :up:


 Quoto



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non volevo dirvelo...
> 
> è già sposato:mrgreen:


esiste il divorzio:mrgreen:


----------



## geko (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tu stesso. Hai scritto che ci sono amori e amori non completi, perchè non capisci altro amore che non corrisponda all'idea che ne hai tu.
> E semplice. Io non ho mai e mai dirò che ci sono amori completi e amori.
> Per me l'amore è uno, vissuto in maniera diversa.
> Tu puoi avere sguazzato anche nel mare ma ciò non fa di te un pesce.
> ...


Concordo sulla discussione sterile che non porta da nessuna parte. Soprattutto se io ti faccio una domanda, tu non riesci ad argomentare e mi dici 'è così e basta, tu non puoi capire perché corriamo su due binari paralleli'.

Non so se perdonerei mai un tradimento perché non sono stato tradito ed io parlo sempre in base ad esperienze vissute direttamente, non mi piace immaginare. Ho tradito e conosco bene le ragioni per cui l'ho fatto e lo rifarei. Questo per rispondere alle tue affermazioni su di me.

Esistono modi alternativi di essere sinceri ma non dici quali... Mi interesserebbe davvero, a parte tutto. Io non giudico, fidati che il mio ruolo è un altro. :mrgreen: I giudici li lasciamo in tribunale, lì ad esempio se sei tenuto a dire la verità sia che tu menta, sia che tu ometta, commetti lo stesso reato eh. 

Ho una mentalità ristretta su certe cose, comprendimi. Per questo sarei curioso di conoscere questi modi alternativi di essere sinceri. Se vorrai spiegarmeli, anche se corriamo su due binari paralleli, ti leggeró molto volentieri e ti ringrazieró. Ciao


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Primo grassetto: un'immane cazzata. Si parte con dei principi che sono condivisi da entrambi quindi io non ti obbligo a fare come voglio io. Se uno dei due tradisce quei principi nulla vieta di ritarare la coppia ma lo si fa insieme. Cosa che io non ho ancora fatto ma ci sto arrivando. Altrimenti ognuno per la sua strada. Non ho mai incatenato nessuno e la porta di casa mia è aperta.
> Secondo grassetto: non tutti io ti ho detto che *per me *non è una coppia ma ti ho sempre detto che se sei felice va bene così


Si parte con dei principi condivisi?
E in do sta scritto?
E chi lo dice?
Guarda eh? Che a noi due servì moltissimo il we fatto prima di sposarci, usato come corso per fidanzati.
Là avevi un sacco di domande a cui rispondere su dei quaderni che ti scambiavi.
Le sorprese furono un sacco: una montagna di aspetti pratici del matrimonio mai considerati prima di quell'esperienza.
Ti rilancio la bomba.
Se tu dai per scontato che i tuoi principi siano quelli oggettivi e naturali non ci siamo per nulla.
Posso asserire che ci siamo attenuti solo a principi particolari perfettamente acconci alla nostra bisogna.

Non sono nè felice nè infelice.
Non ho MAI pensato che amare ed essere amati sia il segreto della felicità.
Forse dovresti leggerti questo libretto...di Schopenhauer...perchè l'unica felicità a cui ho aspirato è l'assenza di dolore. 
Ogni mio dolore è stato completamente affogato con i piaceri della vita.
Invece quante illusioni e seghe mentali si fa l'uomo.
Se avrò questo sarò felice.
Poi ottiene e rimane deluso perchè quello che ha ottenuto non ha dato a lui la felicità agognata.
Allora il giorno dopo ti dici...se otterrò quest'altro sarò felice.
E passi la vita in aspettative mancate e delusioni.

Un brutto giorno trovi chi non ha niente e ti guarda con il sorriso della serenità interiore.
E scopri che lui è autenticamente felice.

http://www.ibs.it/code/9788804571520/schopenhauer-arthur/consigli-sulla-felicita.html

Sul quadernino ( visto che ora l'ho ritrovato) la mia fidanzatina ha scritto...
Inutile pretendere da te la fedeltà, perchè ti piacciono troppo le donne...ma io me la sento di condividere la mia vita con te...per altri motivi...quindi fai come ti pare.

Se scriveva: tradiscimi e ti mollo, o ti spacco la testa...
Io...
Manco morto mi sposavo no?

Ovvio comunque ragazzi che meno si fanno questioni di principio più si vive bene in coppia....perchè tanto...
Lei continuerà a far saltare la luce accendendo troppi elettrodomestici, lei si dimenticherà sempre di pagamenti, lei non caricherà mai bene la lavastoviglie ecc..ecc..ecc...lei avrà sempre i suoi musi e le sue lune...ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...lei mi fregherà sempre soldi dal portafogli...ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si parte con dei principi condivisi?
> E in do sta scritto?
> E chi lo dice?
> Guarda eh? Che a noi due servì moltissimo il we fatto prima di sposarci, usato come corso per fidanzati.
> ...


guarda che la chiesa è forte nell'accettare certe incongruenze.
o il quaderno  non veniva letto dal prete?
a me sorprende sempre che tutta questa apertura mentale ti venga confermata da un corso prematrimoniale cattolico 
che robe


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che la chiesa è forte nell'accettare certe incongruenze.
> o il quaderno  non veniva letto dal prete?
> a me sorprende sempre che tutta questa apertura mentale ti venga confermata da un corso prematrimoniale cattolico
> che robe


No...lei ha tenuto il mio quaderno...
Io il suo...
Chi ti ha detto che era cattolico?
Ma è approvato dalla chiesa e riconosciuto valido...
Si figurate cosa gliene cale al prete di cosa c'è scritto nel quaderno no?
Capisco che hai fatto la prima confessione 250 anni fa eh?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che la chiesa è forte nell'accettare certe incongruenze.
> o il quaderno  non veniva letto dal prete?
> a me sorprende sempre che tutta questa apertura mentale ti venga confermata da un corso prematrimoniale cattolico
> che robe


Aggiornati cara Minerva...
E informati prima di parlare di cose che non conosci...
Eccola qua...

Sai che tante coppie dopo quell'esperienza si sono lasciate nonostante l'ammmmmoooorrreeeeeeeeeeeeee?

Hanno capito che il matrimonio tra loro due non avrebbe MAI funzionato...

http://www.incontromatrimoniale.org/fidanzati.htm


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Concordo sulla discussione sterile che non porta da nessuna parte. Soprattutto se io ti faccio una domanda, tu non riesci ad argomentare e mi dici 'è così e basta, tu non puoi capire perché corriamo su due binari paralleli'.
> 
> Non so se perdonerei mai un tradimento perché non sono stato tradito ed io parlo sempre in base ad esperienze vissute direttamente, non mi piace immaginare. Ho tradito e conosco bene le ragioni per cui l'ho fatto e lo rifarei. Questo per rispondere alle tue affermazioni su di me.
> 
> ...



.....non puoi essere sicuro di non essere mai stato tradito. Ho fidanzati certi di non essere stati traditi da me...fai tu...

Prendimi in giro...va bene...l'atmosfera è più rilassata. Sai...è troppo oggi che faccio la seria, fra poco potrebbe uscirmi la parte cretina e allora addio discorsi seri, comincerei a parlare di soffocotti pirotecnici, liabel strappate a morsi e calzini con cui fare hard estremo....
Ti rispondo subito e brevemente sul modo alternativo di non essere sinceri...sai...come dici tu non amo il confronto, le mie posizioni sono rigide e preferisco mollare il colpo che spiegarmi.
Ah quanto è dura la vita di noi traditori!!!
E pensare che oggi volevo venire qui e raccontarvi della riunione di stamattina con il vero Liabel....e invece...guarda che circo è uscito.. Sono affranta rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl




Un modo differente di essere sinceri è dire alla persona la verità sui sentimenti che provi per lei. E se è amore. E' amore. E semplicemente tenere fuori il resto.
Quello che è al di fuori della propria coppia non ha bisogno di interrogatori. Ne di sincerità distruttive. Perchè non tutti tengono botta.
Ma è un discorso lungo. Questo sopra è solo la fine del mio ragionamento.
A me basta la *sincerità di sentimenti.
*Al di fuori...non mi interessa quello che c'è. E non faccio il poliziotto. O il giudice.
Quando il mio compagno mi tradiva, mi diceva anche ti amo. Bugia.
Ma poi, negli ultimi strascichi della sua storia quel ti amo è diventato sincero.
Ecco. 
Potremmo aprire un 3d sull'argomento e andare un pò più a fondo.
Perchè così estrapoliamo solo pezzi di discorsi..


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2012)

La sincerità totale a volte fa solo male.
Meglio, e io la preferisco in certi argomenti, una sincerità...alternativa.
Che per me. E' sempre sincerità.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> La sincerità totale a volte fa solo male.
> Meglio, e io la preferisco in certi argomenti, una sincerità...alternativa.
> Che per me. E' sempre sincerità.


Si anche perchè sincerità e verità non sono la stessa cosa.
Se tu hai un occhio daltonico dici di vedere un colore e sei sincera.
Ma mi dispiace per te tutto il resto del mondo ne vede un altro.
Ma tu sei sincera.

Ok sarò sincero...
Tu magari sei lì e mi stai così sui coglioni che ti schiaccerei come un insetto.
Ma mi dici...qualcosa non va caro?
Nonononono...non è niente sono io che oggi ho una giornata un po' così...

Ma se vuoi sono sincero no?
La verità è che oggi mi stai sulle palle!
So che non dovrei dirtelo, ci amiamo no? Ma oggi gira così...e devo essere sincero no?

Sai sono sincero...
Il tuo culo sta cadendo a pezzi ed è pieno di buchi...
Quando ti ho sposata era d'un sodo!
Sono sincero eh?


----------



## EWY (7 Febbraio 2012)

*Condivido e..*



Tebe ha detto:


> La sincerità totale a volte fa solo male.
> Meglio, e io la preferisco in certi argomenti, una sincerità...alternativa.
> Che per me. E' sempre sincerità.


Aggiungo : amo mia moglie, 28 anni di matrimonio, la tradisco, lei non lo immagina nemmeno, se in nome dell'amore dovessi confessarle che la tradisco ne morirebbe. Io supero l'amore non dicendoglielo.
Non venite a dirmi che chi ama non tradisce, cazzate, quando la 40enne ti fa' gli occhi languidi o ti fa' intendere con l'atteggiamento provocante che....cazzo gli ormoni sanguinano!


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si anche perchè sincerità e verità non sono la stessa cosa.
> Se tu hai un occhio daltonico dici di vedere un colore e sei sincera.
> Ma mi dispiace per te tutto il resto del mondo ne vede un altro.
> Ma tu sei sincera.
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si parte con dei principi condivisi?
> E in do sta scritto?
> E chi lo dice?
> Guarda eh? Che a noi due servì moltissimo il we fatto prima di sposarci, usato come corso per fidanzati.
> ...


Io non do per scontato nulla. Quando mi sono sposata io e mio marito ci conoscevamo da molto. Abbiamo parlato spesso di cosa ci aspettassimo dal matrimonio. Per entrambi era inconcepibile il tradimento..quindi io ho fatto qualcosa che sapevo non rispettava un principio per entrambi fondamentale.. Ê inutile che continui a pensare che il mio compagno deve fare a modo mio. Non é cosí.
nemmeno io avrei mai sposato un uomo che sapevo mi avrebee trDita per certo.


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Aggiungo : amo mia moglie, 28 anni di matrimonio, la tradisco, lei non lo immagina nemmeno, se in nome dell'amore dovessi confessarle che la tradisco ne morirebbe. Io supero l'amore non dicendoglielo.
> Non venite a dirmi che chi ama non tradisce, cazzate, quando la 40enne ti fa' gli occhi languidi o ti fa' intendere con l'atteggiamento provocante che....*cazzo gli ormoni sanguinano!*


A me poi. In questi giorni. Non solo sanguinano. Grondano...iange:


----------



## geko (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> .....non puoi essere sicuro di non essere mai stato tradito. Ho fidanzati certi di non essere stati traditi da me...fai tu...
> 
> Prendimi in giro...va bene...l'atmosfera è più rilassata. Sai...è troppo oggi che faccio la seria, fra poco potrebbe uscirmi la parte cretina e allora addio discorsi seri, comincerei a parlare di soffocotti pirotecnici, liabel strappate a morsi e calzini con cui fare hard estremo....
> Ti rispondo subito e brevemente sul modo alternativo di non essere sinceri...sai...come dici tu non amo il confronto, le mie posizioni sono rigide e preferisco mollare il colpo che spiegarmi.
> ...


Capisco. Sincerità di sentimenti, mezze verità. Ottima spiegazione.

Giusto per essere precisi, dove ho scritto di essere sicuro di non essere stato tradito? Io ho scritto che parlo sempre in base alle mie esperienze, mi sembrano due cose ben diverse.

Inoltre, dove ti senti presa in giro da me? Non mi permetterei mai.

Ancora, dove ho scritto che non ti piace il confronto? Non ti conosco. Cosa ne posso sapere di quello che ti piace o no? Io ho solo detto che tu, partendo dal presupposto che io non ti avrei capita perché hai deciso che vivo in una dimensione totalmente diversa dalla tua, non avevi argomentato questa cosa della sincerità. Ora l'hai fatto, bene, grazie!

Dai, torna pure ad illustrare le tue pratiche pirotecniche e i calzini per il sesso estremo, io mi ritiro perché sono un tipo molto noioso e lungi da me farti fare la 'seria' della situazione, qualcun altro gradirà senz'altro questo genere di intrattenimento...


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> A me poi. In questi giorni. Non solo sanguinano. Grondano...iange:



Poi scopri pure che Nacho preferische Hakan a Sylvia....come si suol dire...'zzo di giornata


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Aggiungo : amo mia moglie, 28 anni di matrimonio, la tradisco, lei non lo immagina nemmeno, se in nome dell'amore dovessi confessarle che la tradisco ne morirebbe. Io supero l'amore non dicendoglielo.
> Non venite a dirmi che chi ama non tradisce, cazzate, quando la 40enne ti fa' gli occhi languidi o ti fa' intendere con l'atteggiamento provocante che....cazzo gli ormoni sanguinano!


Ma teston figurate se dopo 28 anni di matrimonio lei non "si immagina" dai...
Ma è proprio lì il guaio...se vai a dirglielo...non ha più scampo...mica può risponderti ciò deficente...sono tua moglie so benissimo come sei fatto...

DIpende chi è e come fa la 40 enne no?
Sai è facilissimo dare un due di picche ad una che non ci piace...
E come frigge eh?
Ciò...nessuno mai mi ha trattato così...
Ma chi ti ha cercato eh?

C'è un fatto...
Da uno sguardo compiacente e languido...
AL letto ci sono mooooooooolti passaggi no?
Altrimenti sai che roba?

Non avremmo neanche tempo per lavorare...o per dedicarci agli hobbies...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non do per scontato nulla. Quando mi sono sposata io e mio marito ci conoscevamo da molto. Abbiamo parlato spesso di cosa ci aspettassimo dal matrimonio. Per entrambi era inconcepibile il tradimento..quindi io ho fatto qualcosa che sapevo non rispettava un principio per entrambi fondamentale.. Ê inutile che continui a pensare che il mio compagno deve fare a modo mio. Non é cosí.
> nemmeno io avrei mai sposato un uomo che sapevo mi avrebee trDita per certo.


Ma tenta ma che discorsi che fai.
Allora duecento anni fa vi siete sposati.
Adesso tu trova una coppietta giovane e innamorata di sposetti che concepisce il tradimento eh?

Ma possibile?
Poi gli anni passano...

Si cresce assieme...e ci si accorge che sto spettro del tradimento...si ridimensiona...no?

Si è legati anche da ironia e sarcasmo oltre che ad amore...

Perchè negli anni entra una grande componente: la sopportazione reciproca...

Nessuno può dire con certezza io ti tradirò eh? Ma dove siamo?

Il discorso in tante coppie dopo tanti anni di matrimonio è così:
Ti sito sta sempre santa? No, a go combinà le mie.
Ti sito sta sempre santo? Ma figurate, savuto a so sbrissià e ghi no ciavà un poche...sai come vanno certe cose no...

Si fa spallucce e si va avanti no?

Si fa presto dire al giorno del matrimonio se mi tradisci io mi separo.
Si fa prestissimo.
Ma dopo che si hanno due figli e una vita vissuta assieme...tu puoi dire...ciò se vieni a scoprire che 250 anni fa mi sono scopata con un altro che mi fai?
Vedrai bene che quel MI separo è molto, ma molto meno categorico eh?

Ah già vero ci si rifa una vita...
A 50 anni?
Ma in do vai...in dovai...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> A me poi. In questi giorni. Non solo sanguinano. Grondano...iange:


Povera...
Dai su...
Forza!


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Capisco. Sincerità di sentimenti, mezze verità. Ottima spiegazione.
> 
> Giusto per essere precisi, dove ho scritto di essere sicuro di non essere stato tradito? Io ho scritto che parlo sempre in base alle mie esperienze, mi sembrano due cose ben diverse.
> 
> ...


Fidati. Sei stato tradito.:mrgreen:
In base alla mia esperienza ne sono sicura:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tenta ma che discorsi che fai.
> Allora duecento anni fa vi siete sposati.
> Adesso tu trova una coppietta giovane e innamorata di sposetti che concepisce il tradimento eh?
> 
> ...


Mio marito andrebbe a vivere solo dopo essersi accertato di poter vedere i suoi figli quando vuole....
te lo metto per iscritto che se mi scopre lo fa


----------



## MK (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah già vero ci si rifa una vita...
> A 50 anni?
> Ma in do vai...in dovai...


A 40 a 50 a 60 a 70 a 80 anni. Certo, se la vuoi davvero una vita.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> A 40 a 50 a 60 a 70 a 80 anni. Certo, se la vuoi davvero una vita.


Tanto l'effetto pelle di daino è trasversale e proletario: nessuna distinzione di età  :up:


----------



## geko (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Fidati. Sei stato tradito.:mrgreen:
> In base alla mia esperienza ne sono sicura:mrgreen::mrgreen:


E da cosa lo deduci? Dal fatto che non mi importa leggere delle tue serate pirotecniche? 

Bimba, ne ho viste talmente tante che ormai ce ne vuole per esaltarmi. Ma fai, fai pure. Sai quanti ce ne sono qua che si divertono con poco?? :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mio marito andrebbe a vivere solo dopo essersi accertato di poter vedere i suoi figli quando vuole....
> te lo metto per iscritto che se mi scopre lo fa


Contento lui...contenti tutti no?
Si vede che non ha bisogno di te se fa così eh?


----------



## Leda (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Contento lui...contenti tutti no?
> Si vede che non ha bisogno di te se fa così eh?


Ma è cosa buona e giusta non aver *bisogno *di qualcuno.
Sai che strazio fare la stampella di qualcun altro? Ognuno dovrebbe stare in piedi da solo (dico in assenza di tragedie particolari).


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Ma è cosa buona e giusta non aver *bisogno *di qualcuno.
> Sai che strazio fare la stampella di qualcun altro? Ognuno dovrebbe stare in piedi da solo (dico in assenza di tragedie particolari).


Mah secondo me nel matrimonio ognuno sopperisce ai bisogni dell'altro.
Non si tratta certo di stampelle.
Ma anche di gratificazioni.
Sono molto stanco di questo mondo dove l'uomo il singolo si pone al centro dell'universo.
Da lì la sua solitudine e insoddisfazione.


----------



## Leda (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah secondo me nel matrimonio ognuno sopperisce ai bisogni dell'altro.
> Non si tratta certo di stampelle.
> Ma anche di gratificazioni.
> Sono molto stanco di questo mondo dove l'uomo il singolo si pone al centro dell'universo.
> Da lì la sua solitudine e insoddisfazione.


Ma è diverso gratificare una persona perchè la ami da sentirsi in qualche modo 'vampirizzati' dalla necessità di far fronte ai suoi bisogni.


----------



## Eliade (7 Febbraio 2012)

30 pagine mi sono persa! 
Allora, gentilmente qualcuno mi fa un sunto?? :mexican:

Ehhh tebeeee..allurr...l'hai rivisto? Com'è andata?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Contento lui...contenti tutti no?
> Si vede che non ha bisogno di te se fa così eh?


Non ha bisogno di una donna che lo ha ingannato é diverso. E poi ben venga che ci sia un uomo che non bisogno di chi lava e stira per lui. Il mio appoggio per qualunque cosa lo Vrebbe comunque perché quello che ci lega resta comunque importante indipendentemente dal non stare più insieme


----------



## free (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ora ti tolgo la sete col prosciutto  (Mi scuso con gli altri per la particolare accuratezza con la quale sceglierò le parole)
> 
> 
> Data la particolarità del mio lavoro, ho assistito in prima persona all'avvento di internet e del suo evolvere. All'inizio c'erano le chat, o vari messengers, tipo ICQ o IRC. Non erano realtà "tematiche". Scherzando, ridendo e interagendo, negli anni a cavallo del 2000, diciamo fino al 2003/2004, il qui presente maestro, si è girato mezza europa, sempre invitato da persone conosciute nel virtuale; con alcune di queste è stata solo un conoscersi, con altre è stato anche del fantastico sesso, con altre ancora l'amicizia perdura (se volessi andare oggi a Praga, o a Londra, o a Parigi, stai sicuro che ci sarebbero persone che s'incazzerebbero se sapessero che non sono andato ospite da loro). Quello che mi preme sottolineare è che tutte queste persone hanno voluto conoscere la persona Tubarao.
> Poi è arrivata l'orda mongola. Un computer in ogni casa ha provocato più danni della grandine (lo dico da sempre che l'alta teconologia è fatta per chi è capace di usarla). Qualsiasi morto di figa nostrano ha cominciato ad usare determinati programmi con la speranza di poter conoscere donne che fino al giorno prima aveva usato come materiale onanistico su siti tipo dabliu dabliu dabliu dot materialeonanisticopermortidifiga dot com. Mi ricordo che ad un certo punto, sui profili di ragazze, in particolare di paesi dell'est ma anche francesi, tedeschi o inglesi, sono apparse note del tipo: Non parlo con Turchi, Arabi e Italiani. E' stato proprio in quel periodo che qualcuno ha sfruttato l'idea: come li spenniamo questi morti di figa ? Ed ecco che sono apparsi siti tematici. Tu, mio caro, paghi un'abbonamento per interagire con donne che, nella più ottimistica della situazione, stanno (a) per spennare il pollo (b) per avere la stessa cosa che vuoi tu. E proprio tu vieni a parlarmi di adrenalina della conquista. Ma per piacere.




bo? io non so nulla di chat per morti di f..., però oggi ho avuto una "lieve discussione" con 4 albanesi e poi anche con l'albanese chi mi aveva cortesemente accompagnata e mi sento di dire che in effetti non amo gli italiani... li adoro!


----------



## free (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si anche perchè sincerità e verità non sono la stessa cosa.
> Se tu hai un occhio daltonico dici di vedere un colore e sei sincera.
> Ma mi dispiace per te tutto il resto del mondo ne vede un altro.
> Ma tu sei sincera.
> ...




ahahahhahhahahah!
al mio amico (non saprei come chiamarlo) ogni tanto dico che mi sta un po' sulle balle e che ha un po' di panza! paro paro! non mi sposerò mai!:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E da cosa lo deduci? Dal fatto che non mi importa leggere delle tue serate pirotecniche?
> 
> Bimba, ne ho viste talmente tante che ormai ce ne vuole per esaltarmi. Ma fai, fai pure. Sai quanti ce ne sono qua che si divertono con poco?? :mrgreen:


Bim-ba? :rotfl:
Io. Bimba?:rotfl::rotfl:
Grazie.


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> 30 pagine mi sono persa!
> Allora, gentilmente qualcuno mi fa un sunto?? :mexican:
> 
> Ehhh tebeeee..allurr...l'hai rivisto? Com'è andata?


sibilla...un bordello guarda!!!E' successo di tutto! E  io mi sono perdutamente innamorata di geko. Un colpo di fulmine al vetriolo proprio! Una folgorazione! (lui non mi vuole però...mi crede di facili costumi...mah...)

No.Non l'ho rivisto. Stamattina tutta cazzuta mi sono presentata in sala riunioni dove erano già tutti li tipo avvoltoi e lui era a casa malato quindi era in viva voce. (temo che togliergli i calzini sia stato azzardato da parte mia....)
Voce...sembrava stesse per morire ma in compenso riusciva comunque ad urlare, incazzarsi e far scattare sugli attenti i suoi che erano li.
Il nostro unico scambio personale oggi sono stati due sms. Io gli ho scritto "E meno male che avevi il fisico."
Lui ha gentilmente risposto "Ti ho detto che mi piace la donna. Non il maschio che è in Tebe." Non gli ho risposto. sarei stata troppo sarcastica anche perchè ero ancora piena di adrenalina per la riunione e sarei stata...troppo.
Direi che questa "relazione" sta procedendo a gonfie vele!:victory:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Ma è diverso gratificare una persona perchè la ami da sentirsi in qualche modo 'vampirizzati' dalla necessità di far fronte ai suoi bisogni.


Penso di si...
Ma non lo so...
Nessuna mi ha mai vampirizzato...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ha bisogno di una donna che lo ha ingannato é diverso. E poi ben venga che ci sia un uomo che non bisogno di chi lava e stira per lui. Il mio appoggio per qualunque cosa lo Vrebbe comunque perché quello che ci lega resta comunque importante indipendentemente dal non stare più insieme


Ingannato parola grossa...eh?
Mah sei troppo intransigente con te stessa...
Lascia perdere no?
E' capitato e amen...sono passati molti mesi oramai...
QUella stagione si è chiusa.
Me nemmeno tuo marito è dio.
Quindi le persone possono sempre sorprenderci!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sibilla...un bordello guarda!!!E' successo di tutto! E  io mi sono perdutamente innamorata di geko. Un colpo di fulmine al vetriolo proprio! Una folgorazione! (lui non mi vuole però...mi crede di facili costumi...mah...)
> 
> No.Non l'ho rivisto. Stamattina tutta cazzuta mi sono presentata in sala riunioni dove erano già tutti li tipo avvoltoi e lui era a casa malato quindi era in viva voce. (temo che togliergli i calzini sia stato azzardato da parte mia....)
> Voce...sembrava stesse per morire ma in compenso riusciva comunque ad urlare, incazzarsi e far scattare sugli attenti i suoi che erano li.
> ...


Uffi dai non viverla come una sfida no?
Uffi dai non fare l'orgogliona...

Gli uomini si tengono con la gentilezza.
Quelle in gamba lo sanno.


----------



## Skizzofern (8 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E da cosa lo deduci? Dal fatto che non mi importa leggere delle tue serate pirotecniche?
> 
> Bimba, ne ho viste talmente tante che ormai ce ne vuole per esaltarmi. Ma fai, fai pure. Sai quanti ce ne sono qua che si divertono con poco?? :mrgreen:


:sic:chapeau.
Nun je ce cape che qualcuno non sbavi a leggerle


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uffi dai non viverla come una sfida no?
> Uffi dai non fare l'orgogliona...
> 
> Gli uomini si tengono con la gentilezza.
> Quelle in gamba lo sanno.


ma no conte, no.
Questo è sempre stato il nostro rapporto...fintamente conflittuale.
Faceva, fa parte dei nostri ruoli. Un gioco.
Ma è indubbio che il gioco è cambiato...
Dai...oggi vediamo che succede.


----------



## free (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma no conte, no.
> Questo è sempre stato il nostro rapporto...fintamente conflittuale.
> Faceva, fa parte dei nostri ruoli. Un gioco.
> Ma è indubbio che il gioco è cambiato...
> Dai...oggi vediamo che succede.



e ma che palle essere sempre i guerra! io mi stufo subito
perchè non gli spieghi che le riunioni vengono meglio se finiscono a tarallucci e vino, piuttosto che con immani incazzature?
mia esperienza, fidati: va tutto bene, tutti amici, ma le cose si fanno lo stesso


----------



## lothar57 (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma no conte, no.
> Questo è sempre stato il nostro rapporto...fintamente conflittuale.
> Faceva, fa parte dei nostri ruoli. Un gioco.
> Ma è indubbio che il gioco è cambiato...
> Dai...oggi vediamo che succede.


Buongiorno Tebe..continua cosi',sei bravissima a fare incavolarel e''maestrine''...

 Anch'io scrivo...vediamo che succede..ieri sera mi sono''palesato''in foto alla''nuova amica'',e ha gradito.Stamattina mi ha fatto capire che l'interesse e'forte...


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> *e ma che palle essere sempre i guerra! io mi stufo subto*
> perchè non gli spieghi che le riunioni vengono meglio se finiscono a tarallucci e vino, piuttosto che con immani incazzature?
> mia esperienza, fidati: va tutto bene, tutti amici, ma le cose si fanno lo stesso


Hai ragione. Anche io mi rompo ad essere in guerra. Forse non sembra ma non sono conflittuale.
Però  per lui essere così rognoso è un marchio di fabbrica. Non credo possa cambiare anche se mi patisce un pò in questi giorni. O meglio. Patisce un pò la mia ironia spocchiosa.
Poi ..c'è sempre la questione lavorativa. Come ho detto io e lui siamo..."nemici" lavorativamente e all'inizio, quando ci siamo conosciuti, lui l'ha impostata subito cazzuto e io leggera prendendolo in giro. (ci davamo ancora del lei e dovevo fare un incontro con lui, nel suo ufficio. Sono entrata con un ramo d'ulivo e una tisana alla valeriana..... Non scorderò mai quell'incontro!)
Dovrei spiegare meglio il suo ruolo, il mio quello delle rispettive aziende...ma meglio di no..


----------



## free (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Anche io mi rompo ad essere in guerra. Forse non sembra ma non sono conflittuale.
> Però  per lui essere così rognoso è un marchio di fabbrica. Non credo possa cambiare anche se mi patisce un pò in questi giorni. O meglio. Patisce un pò la mia ironia spocchiosa.
> Poi ..c'è sempre la questione lavorativa. Come ho detto io e lui siamo..."nemici" lavorativamente e all'inizio, quando ci siamo conosciuti, lui l'ha impostata subito cazzuto e io leggera prendendolo in giro. (ci davamo ancora del lei e dovevo fare un incontro con lui, nel suo ufficio. Sono entrata con un ramo d'ulivo e una tisana alla valeriana..... Non scorderò mai quell'incontro!)
> Dovrei spiegare meglio il suo ruolo, il mio quello delle rispettive aziende...ma meglio di no..



preferisco lavorare con amici
veramente, guarda che alla fine quando i raporti sono buoni si ottiene di più 
e se siamo nemici "per forza", ti sorrido lo stesso, ma a me non mi vedi più
di aziende etc. è pieno il mondo


----------



## geko (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Bim-ba? :rotfl:
> Io. Bimba?:rotfl::rotfl:
> Grazie.





Tebe ha detto:


> sibilla...un bordello guarda!!!E' successo di tutto! E  io mi sono perdutamente innamorata di geko. Un colpo di fulmine al vetriolo proprio! Una folgorazione! (lui non mi vuole però...mi crede di facili costumi...mah...)


E icché t'ho fatto stavolta? Io me ne sto buono buono, ti ho anche dato la mia benedizione eh! 

Oh Conte, ma che è sta storia? Io scrivo che cerco la pace e la calma e tu mi mandi la maledizione delle tu diavolesse?? Ma non ci bastavano quelle in carne ed ossa, pure virtuali? :scared:


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> preferisco lavorare con amici
> veramente, guarda che alla fine quando i raporti sono buoni si ottiene di più
> e se siamo nemici "per forza", ti sorrido lo stesso, ma a me non mi vedi più
> di aziende etc. è pieno il mondo


Ti straquoto. Anche io e nel mio team, pur essendo i ruoli molto chiari, c'è un atmosfera rilassata e di conseguenza produttiva.
Non era così quando sono arrivata ma poi...li ho smollati.
Ti dico solo che quando dobbiamo riunirci tra noi la nostra sala riunioni diventa una specie di circolo privato inglese...
Le riunioni di lui invece sono...sono...una guerra nucleare.
E ha pure l'assistente che lo segue terrorizzata come un cagnolino...mamma mia che immagine brutta.
Il mio invece devo sempre andare a cercarlo. ormai gli ho messo un braccialetto elettronico perchè non è mai dove dovrebbe....
Non  un assistente. E' un diversamente assistente.


----------



## free (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti straquoto. Anche io e nel mio team, pur essendo i ruoli molto chiari, c'è un atmosfera rilassata e di conseguenza produttiva.
> Non era così quando sono arrivata ma poi...li ho smollati.
> Ti dico solo che quando dobbiamo riunirci tra noi la nostra sala riunioni diventa una specie di circolo privato inglese...
> *Le riunioni di lui invece sono...sono...una guerra nucleare.
> ...



:up:
scusa ma non puoi cambiare oggetto delle tue attenzioni?? guarda che i tipi così, di solito, sono aridi, per non dire stronzi, anche nelle relazioni personali, mi dispiace che ti sei imbattuta in un tipo del genere
se tu hai un atteggiamento... disarmante, nel vero senso della parola, e quello non depone le armi, bè, che si faccia la guerra con qualcun'altro!


----------



## Ewy (8 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Tebe..continua cosi',sei bravissima a fare incavolarel e''maestrine''...
> 
> Anch'io scrivo...vediamo che succede..ieri sera mi sono''palesato''in foto alla''nuova amica'',e ha gradito.Stamattina mi ha fatto capire che l'interesse e'forte...


Hello sciupafemmine! io sto' mettendo la testa a posto, e' finita credo,lei continua a farmi squilli anonimi...ma io resisto,  le tentazioni ci sono comunque.... le segretarie dei miei clienti, ieri una ghoccona mi ha detto : ma buooongiornoooo!! occhio languido...mano nei capelli...mah! la prossima volta ci provo con galanteria...:mexican:


----------



## Ewy (8 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma teston figurate se dopo 28 anni di matrimonio lei non "si immagina" dai...
> Ma è proprio lì il guaio...se vai a dirglielo...non ha più scampo...mica può risponderti ciò deficente...sono tua moglie so benissimo come sei fatto...
> 
> DIpende chi è e come fa la 40 enne no?
> ...


Sono sicuro che non immagina nulla..ho un lavoro che mi aiuta in questo, a volte sto' fuori per 1,2 giorni interi senza vincoli di orario eppoi...wek end con la moglie, serate idem, sesso regolare...nulla che possa farla sospettare..ah poi amante a minimo 100Km, perche' non si sa mai....il rischio e' quando l'amante si innamora, in questo caso parlarle chiaramente e defilarsi....:nuke:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ingannato parola grossa...eh?
> Mah sei troppo intransigente con te stessa...
> Lascia perdere no?
> E' capitato e amen...sono passati molti mesi oramai...
> ...


Non sai quanto lo vorrei


----------



## lothar57 (8 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Hello sciupafemmine! io sto' mettendo la testa a posto, e' finita credo,lei continua a farmi squilli anonimi...ma io resisto, le tentazioni ci sono comunque.... le segretarie dei miei clienti, ieri una ghoccona mi ha detto : ma buooongiornoooo!! occhio languido...mano nei capelli...mah! la prossima volta ci provo con galanteria...:mexican:



no amico non e'proprio cosi',perche'lei mi ha visto ma io no,anche se da come ho capito che sia,mi andra' stra bene.poi quelle sposate con figli sono le migliori.
Il''problema''e'l'altra che ieri al cell mi fa'''avrai trovato un'altra donna,,vero''...e io ''ma figurati tesoro!!!''.ehm ehm mi sono un po'vergognato.....d'altronde e 'inutile,in questa fase far sapere all'una dell'altra.

Anch'io cado in tentazione giornalmente,ieri cell per lavoro con donna che conosco da anni...be'stavo per provarci..quando passa la tempesta Ewy?


----------



## Eliade (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sibilla...un bordello guarda!!!E' successo di tutto! E  io mi sono perdutamente innamorata di geko. Un colpo di fulmine al vetriolo proprio! Una folgorazione! (lui non mi vuole però...mi crede di facili costumi...mah...)
> 
> No.Non l'ho rivisto. Stamattina tutta cazzuta mi sono presentata in sala riunioni dove erano già tutti li tipo avvoltoi e lui era a casa malato quindi era in viva voce. (temo che togliergli i calzini sia stato azzardato da parte mia....)
> Voce...sembrava stesse per morire ma in compenso riusciva comunque ad urlare, incazzarsi e far scattare sugli attenti i suoi che erano li.
> ...


 Nientedimenoche???? 
No dico, geko....cosa mi fai leggere???? 

Non posso quotare tutti i tuoi interventi, ma a rispondo così a tutti: :rotfl:

Sto iniziando a capire il perché tu abbia puntato proprio lui! Altro che sfida...questa è una questione di vita o di morte! un duello all'ultima scopata...:rotfl:


----------



## Ewy (8 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no amico non e'proprio cosi',perche'lei mi ha visto ma io no,anche se da come ho capito che sia,mi andra' stra bene.poi quelle sposate con figli sono le migliori.
> Il''problema''e'l'altra che ieri al cell mi fa'''avrai trovato un'altra donna,,vero''...e io ''ma figurati tesoro!!!''.ehm ehm mi sono un po'vergognato.....d'altronde e 'inutile,in questa fase far sapere all'una dell'altra.
> 
> Anch'io cado in tentazione giornalmente,ieri cell per lavoro con donna che conosco da anni...be'stavo per provarci..quando passa la tempesta Ewy?



Tempesta ormonale lothar? non preoccuparti ne abbiamo ancora per molto...ahahah!
Il problema e' che se dovesse insistere troppo potrei.....sai un po' mi manca, ma devo resistere ho deciso, ha 14 anni in meno di me e' giusto che si rifaccia una vita, e' stato bello ma non puo' durare..iniziava a pensare ad un futuro con me...naah! Tra un po' divento nonno..buona giornata Lothar


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> :up:
> scusa ma non puoi cambiare oggetto delle tue attenzioni?? guarda che i tipi così, di solito, sono aridi, per non dire stronzi, anche nelle relazioni personali, mi dispiace che ti sei imbattuta in un tipo del genere
> se tu hai un atteggiamento... disarmante, nel vero senso della parola, e quello non depone le armi, bè, che si faccia la guerra con qualcun'altro!


No no...quando poi siamo io e lui da soli la musica cambia! le depone le armi...oh se le depone....
Quando faccio la disarmante sono IRRESISTIBILE!!!!


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Nientedimenoche????
> No dico, geko....cosa mi fai leggere????
> 
> Non posso quotare tutti i tuoi interventi, ma a rispondo così a tutti: :rotfl:
> ...


Si.  Lo voglio a tutti i costi!
Hai ragione. Un duello all'ultima scopata! (Mi sa che lui...in un letto...altro che liabel...un pò una sessualità alla Torquemada credo ma...potrebbe essere eccitante...)


----------



## lothar57 (8 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Tempesta ormonale lothar? non preoccuparti ne abbiamo ancora per molto...ahahah!
> Il problema e' che se dovesse insistere troppo potrei.....sai un po' mi manca, ma devo resistere ho deciso, ha 14 anni in meno di me e' giusto che si rifaccia una vita, e' stato bello ma non puo' durare..iniziava a pensare ad un futuro con me...naah! Tra un po' divento nonno..buona giornata Lothar


Ewy ti capita di squadrare una bella gnocca,anche se sei con tua moglie??io purtroppo ho anche quel brutto vizio...non so come fare!Per l'amor di Dio amico..l'amante che diventa moglie e'squallido..ma lei avrebbe secondo te,davvero mollato tutto?
Io con questa non correro'alcun rischio,ha gia' detto''2 orette ogni 10gg''....quindi....
buon lavoro e buona giornata anche a te


----------



## Eliade (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si.  Lo voglio a tutti i costi!
> Hai ragione. Un duello all'ultima scopata! (Mi sa che lui...in un letto...altro che liabel...un pò una sessualità alla Torquemada credo ma...potrebbe essere eccitante...)


:rotfl:

Ho leggiucchiato un po'....com'erano le mutande del tipo??? :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si.  Lo voglio a tutti i costi!
> Hai ragione. Un duello all'ultima scopata! (Mi sa che lui...in un letto...altro che liabel...un pò una sessualità alla Torquemada credo ma...potrebbe essere eccitante...)


Da quello che dici, lui sembra proprio il tipo di persona che t'ispira a sfidarlo!!!!


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Ho leggiucchiato un po'....com'erano le mutande del tipo??? :carneval:


Non lo saprete mai.
Mai.


----------



## Eliade (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non lo saprete mai.
> Mai.


Daiiiiii....mi levi la parte più divertente!!
Mmmm, secondo me non erano colorate! Erano tipo queste (quelle nere, però in bianco):


----------



## Tubarao (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Si.  Lo voglio a tutti i costi!
> Hai ragione. Un duello all'ultima scopata!* (Mi sa che lui...in un letto...altro che liabel...un pò una sessualità alla Torquemada credo ma...potrebbe essere eccitante...)


I know the feeling. L'anno scorso a Monaco con un mio amico conoscemmo due. Quando finalmente riuscimmo a concludere qualcosa e portarcele a casa, una volta chiusa la porta della camera, stò metro e 90 di donna tetesca mi guardava con un sguardo che diceva: "E adesso piccolo italianen io fare federe te chi è più forte qua dentro jaaaa ? Facciamo a chi esce vivo jaaa". Ad un certo punto ho pensato, vabbè al limite, dovessi vedermela brutta, la butto sul fisico e le spezzo un braccio.


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> I know the feeling. L'anno scorso a Monaco con un mio amico conoscemmo due. Quando finalmente riuscimmo a concludere qualcosa e portarcele a casa, una volta chiusa la porta della camera, stò metro e 90 di donna tetesca mi guardava con un sguardo che diceva: "E adesso piccolo italianen io fare federe te chi è più forte qua dentro jaaaa ? Facciamo a chi esce vivo jaaa". Ad un certo punto ho pensato, vabbè al limite, dovessi vedermela brutta, la butto sul fisico e le spezzo un braccio.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Noooooooo!!!! Non puoi!!!!!! Sono scoppiata a ridere e si sono voltati tutti a guardarmi!!! Nooooooooo! avvertimiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
Però adesso mi devi dire com'è andata.
Le hai spezzato un braccio?


----------



## Eliade (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> I know the feeling. L'anno scorso a Monaco con un mio amico conoscemmo due. Quando finalmente riuscimmo a concludere qualcosa e portarcele a casa, una volta chiusa la porta della camera, stò metro e 90 di donna tetesca mi guardava con un sguardo che diceva: "E adesso piccolo italianen io fare federe te chi è più forte qua dentro jaaaa ? Facciamo a chi esce vivo jaaa". Ad un certo punto ho pensato, vabbè al limite, dovessi vedermela brutta, la butto sul fisico e le spezzo un braccio.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> View attachment 4461


Eli, dove le trovi ste faccine ?


----------



## Eliade (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Eli, dove le trovi ste faccine ?


L'ho trovata tramite google. Di solito le prendo tutte da li...:carneval:
Ho cercato tra le immagini: emoticon (oppure emoticon, oppure faccine/na) this is sparta.


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2012)

Riesumo il 3d dello scandalo perchè finchè non è finito questo mio percorso mentale. Scrivo.  (si può sempre non leggere eh? E poi Admin vigila, ha l'arma del banno e della reprimenda da quanto ho capito anche se io...:angelo:

state tranquilli, Non ci saranno indirizzi di motel o spiegazioni di posizioni erotiche come qualcuno ha ipotizzato.
per quelle scrivetemi...:diavoletto:

Manager mi ha mandato un sms.   *Perchè io.*
Sto cominciando a pensare seriamente di ritornare in modalità fedele.
Ne vale la pena?
Sto cominciando a pensare di no.  ha ragione Lothar. Sono un invornita.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Riesumo il 3d dello scandalo perchè finchè non è finito questo mio percorso mentale. Scrivo.  (si può sempre non leggere eh? E poi Admin vigila, ha l'arma del banno e della reprimenda da quanto ho capito anche se io...:angelo:
> 
> state tranquilli, Non ci saranno indirizzi di motel o spiegazioni di posizioni erotiche come qualcuno ha ipotizzato.
> per quelle scrivetemi...:diavoletto:
> ...


Madai finiscila con la pecola no?
Ritorni in modalità fedele no?
FIno a che non ti si para davanti un'altra bona occasione irresestibile e irripetibile...no?

Casomai ti chiedi...
ma ste casso de occasion sono proprio irresistibili e irripetibili?

Io sono fedelissimo sai?
Ma devo essere burp burp...


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Madai finiscila con la pecola no?
> Ritorni in modalità fedele no?
> FIno a che non ti si para davanti un'altra bona occasione irresestibile e irripetibile...no?
> 
> ...


Si ma conte...sette anni sono stata in modalità fedele e se continuo così il prossimo che mi fa saltare l'ormone sarà fra altri sette anni.
Posso essere considerata fedele ad intermittenza?
e scusa però...se ho fatto tutto sto casino vuol diore che comunque mi pareva ne valesse la pena, no?
Non è che puoi saperlo a priori.
Quest'uomo ha scardinato eoni di fedeltà.
E prima. Ero traditrice seriale. Di quelle impenitenti proprio.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si ma conte...sette anni sono stata in modalità fedele e se continuo così il prossimo che mi fa saltare l'ormone sarà fra altri sette anni.
> Posso essere considerata fedele ad intermittenza?
> e scusa però...se ho fatto tutto sto casino vuol diore che comunque mi pareva ne valesse la pena, no?
> Non è che puoi saperlo a priori.
> ...


Eri? Mi pare di aver letto che cercavi ancora altrove. Modalità fedele? Mi fa pensare che ora stavi a completare un altro giallo 

Però sono affari tuoi, la mia è solo un'osservazione grammaticale


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Eri? Mi pare di aver letto che cercavi ancora altrove. Modalità fedele? Mi fa pensare che ora stavi a completare un altro giallo
> 
> Però sono affari tuoi, la mia è solo un'osservazione grammaticale


ogni tanto mi si ingrippa la parola scritta, come quando ingrippavo la mia moto.
Sembrerà strano ma non sono in cerca. Non lo ero nemmeno prima. Il manager è stato unico in questi sette anni. E adesso sinceramente non penso di tradire con altri.
Proprio no.  In che senso completare un altro giallo? Mi si è ingrippato anche il cervello.....:singleeye:

Ero traditrice seriale prima di Mattia, il mio compagno.
Altro che sette anni senza tradire...va là...


----------



## passante (11 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ritorni in modalità fedele no?
> FIno a che non ti si para davanti un'altra bona occasione irresestibile e irripetibile...no?
> 
> Casomai ti chiedi...
> ...


ecco, ha ragione lui. su fai la buonina, ora. che se per sette anni non hai trovato  di meglio di mattia e quello che ti pareva meglio lo era solo per un gioco di ruolo... un motivo ci sarà, no?


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> ecco, ha ragione lui. su fai la buonina, ora. che se per sette anni non hai trovato  di meglio di mattia e quello che ti pareva meglio lo era solo per un gioco di ruolo... un motivo ci sarà, no?


Uff che palle però...c'ho una roba che...e poi manager non è meglio di mattia...è diverso. Non c'è nessuno meglio di mattia per me. Per ora.
va beh. farò così. tanto prossima settimana lo vedo e magari...la prima cosa che mi viene in mente è il calzino pirotecnico e non i numeri da circo dopo..
Però...hai ragione.
Un gioco di ruolo. Non l'avevo pensata così.
Ci ragionerò. 
(io non voglio fare la buonina. Non mi convincerete mai! Non riuscirete a farmi il lavaggio del cervello!)


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Uff che palle però...c'ho una roba che...e poi manager non è meglio di mattia...è diverso. Non c'è nessuno meglio di mattia per me. Per ora.
> va beh. farò così. tanto prossima settimana lo vedo e magari...la prima cosa che mi viene in mente è il calzino pirotecnico e non i numeri da circo dopo..
> Però...hai ragione.
> Un gioco di ruolo. Non l'avevo pensata così.
> ...


Ma noi affondiamo navi ... hai sbagliato cantiere


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Uff che palle però...c'ho una roba che...e poi manager non è meglio di mattia...è diverso. Non c'è nessuno meglio di mattia per me. Per ora.
> va beh. farò così. tanto prossima settimana lo vedo e magari...la prima cosa che mi viene in mente è il calzino pirotecnico e non i numeri da circo dopo..
> Però...hai ragione.
> Un gioco di ruolo. Non l'avevo pensata così.
> ...


Ti dico na roba...
Una volta eri in un modo.
Poi hai passato sette anni in un altro.
Capisci che magari sotto sotto pensavi di provare chissà che emozioni e invece ti sei solo resa conto che certe cose oramai sono stupide cagate per te?

Per esempio faccio na cosa che mi sembra trasgressiva...
E la prima volta uauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...che emozion...
Dopo tre o quattro volte che la combino...comincio ad annoiarmi e faccio come il bambino stanco del giocattolino no?
E mi dico...ah ecco le solite cagate...

Cioè forse dovresti provare a giocare con Mattia a qualcosa di più pepato no?
Per esempio la mia amica biondina va pazza per la gang bang...e come si diverte a scegliere i malcapitati...

Adesso per esempio ha un nuovo trip in testa...un filmeto polno amatoriale...e mi fa tutta entusiasta...conte dai...voglio che la regia sia tua! E idem la scenografia...

E io ah grandio finalmente un nuovo giocattolino no?
Sai che mattana?


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti dico na roba...
> Una volta eri in un modo.
> Poi hai passato sette anni in un altro.
> Capisci che magari sotto sotto pensavi di provare chissà che emozioni e invece ti sei solo resa conto che certe cose oramai sono stupide cagate per te?
> ...


Ma no! ma che qualcosa di più pepato. ma ti sembra? lascia stare va...E' rimasta mitico il mio spettacolo (assolutamente non preparato) in una città europea dove ci sono mooooolte signorine di facilissimi costumi.
Arriviamo li.
Lui mi dice "tebe..andiamo in quel locale? E' super gettonato da internet. Non ne ho mai visto nessuno dal vivo"
Entriamo...pedane luminescenti con donne fichissime sopra. Nude. O semi. Un mare di gente.
Una specie di Moulin rouge dell'est. Non volgare.
Incontriamo italiani. Io come al solito unica donna.  
Dopo un pò...mattia dice...sai...sto pensando a te su quel palco...strano...sono talmente geloso che...
Inutile spiegarti come è andata a finire eh?


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E io continuo a sostenere che se una persona vede in un tradimento una delle più grosse sofferenze che la vita possa offrire i casi sono questi:
> A) Sei una persona immatura e infantile
> B) Sei una persona immatura affettivamente e fragile
> C) Sei cresciuta nella bambagia o su rete 4
> ...



Conte, un tradimento non è sempre semplicemente una questione della patatina o pisellino che tira e fa una capatina fuori.
Tu sai che i tradimenti possono esser di ben altra natura.
Metti solo a fuoco di che tradimento si parla di volta in volta.

Ti trovo a letto con quella bella ragazza che in effetti è davvero incredibilmente gnocca e che ti lusinga tanto? E' una cosa, non mi crolla il mondo in testa.

Mio marito mi trascura e devo lavorare il doppio in casa perchè lui sta lavorando tanto per il nostro futuro, è freddo ma sopporto dicendomi poverino, e poi salta fuori che spende tempo energie e soldi per un'altra, di cui si dichiara innamorato...
Bè, è un'altra cosa.

Io mi fido di te. Credo in quello che dici. Scopro che mi racconti un sacco di palle. La mia realtà cambia. Mi rendo conto che quello che credevo fosse il nostro rapporto non lo è. Li' per lì, se non vuoi che mi crolli il mondo in testa, per lo meno mi sento sottrarre il terreno sotto i piedi.

Senza contare tutti i tradimenti che esistono. Come ci rimarresti se io avessi una malattia e non te lo dicessi? Se abortissi senza dirtelo? Se ti dicessi che non posso stare con te quella settimana perchè lavoro e invece sto allegra con un altro. magari uno che non sopporti.
Al di là della rabbia, credimi, al risveglio dalla rabbia, anche dopo avermi cacciato via per sempre perchè ti faccio schifo, resta la delusione... se lei, se proprio LEI ha fatto questo, in chi posso confidare? Dove mi posso riposare? Se LEI era falsa proprio quando pensavo...


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2012)

Cmq Tebe mi sa che il tuo collega si è preso un bell'attacco di ansia da prestazione 
Mi spiace per te ma più per lui, perchè immagino che adesso si stia macerando nella vergogna mascolina.
Di certo non gli è sfuggita la figuraccia del preservativo dimenticato, nè gli sfugge la differenza tra l'altro giorno e i vostri incontri hot precedenti...

Capita...

Ciao Tebe


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cmq Tebe mi sa che il tuo collega si è preso un bell'attacco di ansia da prestazione
> Mi spiace per te ma più per lui, perchè immagino che adesso si stia macerando nella vergogna mascolina.
> Di certo non gli è sfuggita la figuraccia del preservativo dimenticato, nè gli sfugge la differenza tra l'altro giorno e i vostri incontri hot precedenti...
> 
> ...


Mi avvalgo della facoltà di non prendere nessuna decisione in merito, ovvero..nà botta di vita si o nà botta di vita no, fino a domani.
O almeno fino a quando non lo vedo.
Dipende cosa mi ispira. Come si comporta. O come mi comporto io.
Alla fine se deve essere gioco di ruolo (io slave lui master) forse funziona solo in ufficio.
Perchè fuori di li, senza la sua cravatta, il suo tono autoritario e stronzo...insomma...fuori è solo un marito.
No grazie. Ce l'ho già una specie di marito!!!


----------



## Sole (12 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Chi ti dice che non lo capisco? C'ho sguazzato dentro fino a poco fa. Ma quello che provavo io non coincideva con quello che provava lei per me, se siamo una coppia allora patti chiari e amicizia lunga, te lo dico chiaramente et bon.
> 
> *Se 'il tradito' è a conoscenza e gli sta bene allora l'equilibrio c'è, siamo tutt'e due d'accordo e felici, no? Che si vuole di più dalla vita?
> Ma se l'altro non lo sa, se è all'oscuro di tutto, qualcosa che non va forse forse c'è. O mi stai dicendo che oltre a un modo 'alternativo' di amare esiste anche un modo 'alternativo' di essere sinceri? O sei sincero o non lo sei, omettere di avere un amante equivale a mentire*.


D'accordo al 100%.


----------



## Sole (12 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Si. Esiste anche un modo alternativo di essere sinceri.
> *Però non arriviamo a niente così. Siamo come due binari che corrono paralleli. Ed è una discussione assolutamente sterile.
> Perchè tu sei dentro il tuo amore, io sono nel mio amore non completo.
> Giudichi. O almeno in questo 3d hai giudicato.
> ...


Io ho perdonato non un tradimento, ma molti. Eppure la penso in modo simile a Geko.

E' vero che ciascuno di noi ha diritto a vivere il proprio spazio e io sono una di quelli che difende il diritto di non condividere tutto col proprio compagno. Ma penso che ci siano dei patti, più o meno espliciti, che siano inviolabili, diversi per ogni coppia.

Ci sono coppie che si dicono apertamente 'scopiamo con altri'. Lo fanno e vivono felici del loro amore.

Ci sono coppie che si dicono apertamente 'se capitasse non ne faremmo un dramma, una scopata non potrebbe rovinare il nostro amore'. E magari arrivano ad ammettere alcuni tipi di tradimento (la scopata e via, ad esempio), ma non altri (l'amante fisso, magari).

Ci sono coppie in cui il tradimento non viene ammesso per nessun motivo.

Ci sono coppie in cui, invece, l'argomento tradimento non viene proprio affrontato. O magari viene affrontato a metà, senza piena consapevolezza. O perchè i patti all'interno della coppia non sono chiari, o perchè fa più comodo ignorarli.

L'amore non può prescindere dalla trasparenza e dal rispetto dei patti che quotidianamente si condividono. Perchè sono quelli che garantiscono l'equilibrio di una coppia.


----------



## passante (12 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Uff che palle però...c'ho una roba che...e poi manager non è meglio di mattia...è diverso. Non c'è nessuno meglio di mattia per me. Per ora.
> va beh. farò così. tanto prossima settimana lo vedo e magari...la prima cosa che mi viene in mente è il calzino pirotecnico e non i numeri da circo dopo..
> Però...hai ragione.
> Un gioco di ruolo. Non l'avevo pensata così.
> ...


non ti preoccupare, non faccio nemmeno il lavaggio dei delicati, figurati dei cervelli


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> non ti preoccupare, non faccio nemmeno il lavaggio dei delicati, figurati dei cervelli


Grazie per la risata!!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io ho perdonato non un tradimento, ma molti. Eppure la penso in modo simile a Geko.
> 
> E' vero che ciascuno di noi ha diritto a vivere il proprio spazio e io sono una di quelli che difende il diritto di non condividere tutto col proprio compagno. Ma penso che ci siano dei patti, più o meno espliciti, che siano inviolabili, diversi per ogni coppia.
> 
> ...


Anche io perdonato molti tradimenti, mentre altri no.
Credo di essere più cornuta di un cesto di lumache eppure la penso così.
Vita. Esperienze. Botte emotive. Educazione. cattive amicizie o chissà. Buone. Oppure solo dna appunto. 
Boh.
Patti più o meno espliciti dici. Hai ragione.
Ho sempre detto a tutti i miei compagni che per me il per sempre è un concetto troppo astratto perchè la mia mente possa concepirla figurati attuarlo. (Poi chissà) Che non sono fedele. E tutto il resto che avrai sicuramente letto.
Libero arbitrio. Io sono così. E do sempre il peggio prima. Faccio subito vedere la parte più scomoda.
I miei uomini hanno sempre saputo bene chi avevano davanti. Difetti e pregi.
Poi magari fra 5 anni mi rileggo e trovo che avevo scritto un sacco di stupidate ma...solo i cretini non cambiano mai idea.
E nella mia vita qualche convinzione che mi sembrava monolitica è cambiata, mentre altre che non sentivo tali sono diventate.
Sai cos'è Sole?
Che la sfera affettiva è un gran casino.
Un brodo primordiale sempre in evoluzione.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche io perdonato molti tradimenti, mentre altri no.
> Credo di essere più cornuta di un cesto di lumache eppure la penso così.
> Vita. Esperienze. Botte emotive. Educazione. cattive amicizie o chissà. Buone. Oppure solo dna appunto.
> Boh.
> ...


Non credo che io e te siamo simili.
Anche il mio modo di considerare il tradimento fisico come non importante in fin dei conti, non è esattamente simile al tuo.
Ma di certo, mi piace moltissimo e ammiro come hai sempre avvisato i tuoi uomini. Bella mossa, tanto di cappello.


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non credo che io e te siamo simili.
> Anche il mio modo di considerare il tradimento fisico come non importante in fin dei conti, non è esattamente simile al tuo.
> Ma di certo, mi piace moltissimo e ammiro come hai sempre avvisato i tuoi uomini. *Bella mossa, tanto di cappello.*


Pretendo la stessa cosa dalle persone che stanno con me. Se voglio che siano quanto più onesti possibile devo dare...come dire...il buon esempio!


----------



## Sole (12 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non credo che io e te siamo simili.
> Anche il mio modo di considerare il tradimento fisico come non importante in fin dei conti, non è esattamente simile al tuo.
> Ma di certo, mi piace moltissimo e ammiro come hai sempre avvisato i tuoi uomini. Bella mossa, tanto di cappello.


La penso come te.

Tanto di cappello a chi ha il coraggio di mostrarsi per ciò che è, nel bene e nel male.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Pretendo la stessa cosa dalle persone che stanno con me. Se voglio che siano quanto più onesti possibile devo dare...come dire...il buon esempio!



Su questo siamo assolutamente sulla stessa linea, davvero.
Trovo molto coraggioso, o quanto meno l'espressione di una personalità molto forte, essere riuscita a farlo da sempre, o quantomeno da molto tempo.
Io ci sono arrivata da poco, a riconoscere come vedo un rapporto e ad agire di conseguenza.


----------



## Sole (12 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Su questo siamo assolutamente sulla stessa linea, davvero.
> Trovo molto coraggioso, o quanto meno l'espressione di una personalità molto forte, essere riuscita a farlo da sempre, o quantomeno da molto tempo.
> Io ci sono arrivata da poco, a riconoscere come vedo un rapporto e ad agire di conseguenza.


Più che altro è particolare il fatto di essere sempre stata consapevole della propria 'natura' infedele, a prescindere da ogni rapporto.

Anch'io penso di essere diversa da Tebe. Io sono convinta che amando davvero e profondamente non sentirei l'esigenza di tradire. E se in un particolare momento della mia vita lo faccio, è solo perchè sono consapevole di non riuscire ad amare davvero e profondamente.


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Su questo siamo assolutamente sulla stessa linea, davvero.
> Trovo molto coraggioso, o quanto meno l'espressione di una personalità molto forte, essere riuscita a farlo da sempre, o quantomeno da molto tempo.
> Io ci sono arrivata da poco, a riconoscere come vedo un rapporto e ad agire di conseguenza.


Sai qual'è la grande fregatura di dire in assoluta schiettezza come sei? E' che poi le persone te lo buttano contro. Involontariamente ma lo fanno.
Mattia da quando mi ha tradita vive con la fissa che possa farlo io. Perchè ho sempre tradito.
Ogni tanto gli parte la gelosite e comincia. 
Non l'ho mai tradito fino all'altra settimana eppure lui è convinto che io l abbia fatto almeno un anno fa.
E adesso, quando ricomincia la filippica del "Tanto lo so che mi ha tradito..."  io non sorrido più alzando gli occhi al cielo e rassicurandolo.
lo fisso "Si....mai svegliare il can che dorme..."
Piccole soddisfazione di una mente contorta:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sai qual'è la grande fregatura di dire in assoluta schiettezza come sei? E' che poi le persone te lo buttano contro. Involontariamente ma lo fanno.
> Mattia da quando mi ha tradita vive con la fissa che possa farlo io. Perchè ho sempre tradito.
> Ogni tanto gli parte la gelosite e comincia.
> Non l'ho mai tradito fino all'altra settimana eppure lui è convinto che io l abbia fatto almeno un anno fa.
> ...



Forse ti suonerà strano, ma al momento la cosa che penso è "con questa ci si devono poter fare delle litigate MERAVIGLIOSE"


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Forse ti suonerà strano, ma al momento la cosa che penso è "con questa ci si devono poter fare delle litigate MERAVIGLIOSE"


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: perchè pensi che io litighi ironicamente?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sai qual'è la grande fregatura di dire in assoluta schiettezza come sei? E' che poi le persone te lo buttano contro. Involontariamente ma lo fanno.
> Mattia da quando mi ha tradita vive con la fissa che possa farlo io. Perchè ho sempre tradito.
> Ogni tanto gli parte la gelosite e comincia.
> Non l'ho mai tradito fino all'altra settimana eppure lui è convinto che io l abbia fatto almeno un anno fa.
> ...


Donna ma quale fissa...
Quella è la giusta punizione degli dei per il traditore no?
Ma è ovvia no?
Ma porco giuda d'un mondo cane...
Ogni qual volta so in leto con una che non è mia moglie, ma la moglie di un'altro...
Se ho un barlume di consapevolezza devo capire che anche mia moglie potrebbe comportarsi come sta qua no?

Da lì la tipica possessività paura e gelosia tipica del traditore che sa benissimo di avere la coscienza sporca no?

Se ti dice...Tanto lo so...che...
Tu gli rispondi e allora?
Che t'importa?
Se l'ho data via...ho dato via del mio e non del tuo...quindi zitto no?

Tu digli l'ho data al conte...e vedrai che non ti chiederà più nulla...
Poi lui viene da me...e mi dice...ciò conte gheto visto la fritola della me dona?
E io apro un armadio e gli dico...mah cerca qua dentro...magari è qui in mezzo alle altre no?

Cosa c'è scritto in cima all'asso di bastoni? Eh?
Se ti perdi tuo danno!


----------



## Sole (13 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Sai qual'è la grande fregatura di dire in assoluta schiettezza come sei? E' che poi le persone te lo buttano contro. *Involontariamente ma lo fanno.


Sì, è una cosa che conosco bene. Tanto da comprendere chi, per quieto vivere, lascia perdere la schiettezza e si fa i cavoli proprio nell'ombra. Io però ammetto di non esserne capace.


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna ma quale fissa...
> Quella è la giusta punizione degli dei per il traditore no?
> Ma è ovvia no?
> Ma porco giuda d'un mondo cane...
> ...


ahahahah! la giusta punzone degli dei!!!:mrgreen:
Come apri un armadio e gli dici di guardare dentro?
Oh conte! la mia fritola invornita non è da armadio!!! E' da tenere conservata in astuccio di Cartier!!!!
ahaahahah! 
Oggi cretinite cosmica.


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì, è una cosa che conosco bene. Tanto da comprendere chi, per quieto vivere, lascia perdere la schiettezza e si fa i cavoli proprio nell'ombra. Io però ammetto di non esserne capace.


Anche io capisco bene chi per il quieto vivere  lascia perdere la schiettezza. Oh se lo capisco.
Avevo fatto una specie di promessa a Mattia all'inizio della nostra storia "Ho sempre tradito, ma questa volta voglio che sia diverso."
E l'ho fatto.Non è che stato facile. E no. Soprattutto nel un periodo dove invece Mattia mi ha tradito.
Stavamo affrontando un problema, al di fuori della nostra coppia, che davvero ci ha messo a dura prova.
Io sono andata dallo psico. Lui con l'altra.
E molto semplicemente gli ho detto "Ti amo...ma le dinamiche di questa coppia adesso cambiano." 
Da lì gli è scoppiata la testa.:rotfl:
nella prossima vita divento super bugiarda. traditrice in incognito in sostanza!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche io capisco bene chi per il quieto vivere  lascia perdere la schiettezza. Oh se lo capisco.
> Avevo fatto una specie di promessa a Mattia all'inizio della nostra storia "Ho sempre tradito, ma questa volta voglio che sia diverso."
> E l'ho fatto.Non è che stato facile. E no. Soprattutto nel un periodo dove invece Mattia mi ha tradito.
> Stavamo affrontando un problema, al di fuori della nostra coppia, che davvero ci ha messo a dura prova.
> ...



Questa è sincerità, è quello che ho fatto anch'io con mio marito, anche se non in seguito a un tradimento da parte di lui. Ammesso che certi _abbandoni_ momentanei all'interno della coppia non corrispondano a tradimenti


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ahahahah! la giusta punzone degli dei!!!:mrgreen:
> Come apri un armadio e gli dici di guardare dentro?
> Oh conte! la mia fritola invornita non è da armadio!!! E' da tenere conservata in astuccio di Cartier!!!!
> ahaahahah!
> Oggi cretinite cosmica.


Ma uffi...uno come me...
Cioè capisci...
Una me la dà, poi sono sbadato, mi dimentico di restituirla e la metto nell'armadio no?

Si...ovvio a tutte dico...che la custodisco gelosamente in astuccio di Cartier...

Dai dimmelo che la tua patonzina l'ha disegnata Giugiaro no?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche io capisco bene chi per il quieto vivere  lascia perdere la schiettezza. Oh se lo capisco.
> Avevo fatto una specie di promessa a Mattia all'inizio della nostra storia "Ho sempre tradito, ma questa volta voglio che sia diverso."
> E l'ho fatto.Non è che stato facile. E no. Soprattutto nel un periodo dove invece Mattia mi ha tradito.
> Stavamo affrontando un problema, al di fuori della nostra coppia, che davvero ci ha messo a dura prova.
> ...


Ma gli dei puniscono la bugiarda eh?
Lei si accoppia sempre con un uomo che...per davanti le dice...si ti credo...ma dentro di lui si dice...mah...sta tento che un giorno o l'altro si accorge che non le credi...
Io infatti non credo alla sincerità delle donne...
Le reputo tutte delle amabili canaglie no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sole (13 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche io capisco bene chi per il quieto vivere lascia perdere la schiettezza. Oh se lo capisco.
> Avevo fatto una specie di promessa a Mattia all'inizio della nostra storia "Ho sempre tradito, ma questa volta voglio che sia diverso."
> E l'ho fatto.Non è che stato facile. E no. Soprattutto nel un periodo dove invece Mattia mi ha tradito.
> Stavamo affrontando un problema, al di fuori della nostra coppia, che davvero ci ha messo a dura prova.
> ...



E' successa più o meno una cosa simile a me.

Con la differenza che mio marito è stato l'unico uomo che abbia mai amato. E che io non ho mai tradito fino alla scoperta dei suoi tradimenti.


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E' successa più o meno una cosa simile a me.
> 
> Con la differenza che mio marito è stato l'unico uomo che abbia mai amato. E che io non ho mai tradito fino alla scoperta dei suoi tradimenti.


...accidenti. Questa è una botta...
Tradire per difendersi? Per recuperare una parte di se stessi regalata all'altro, pensando che per lui sia un dono e poi rendersi conto che...no...non era qualcosa di speciale come noi pensavamo...
Un pò come leggere la fine di un libro e rimanerci male perchè tutto lasciava presupporre ben altra chiusura...


----------



## Sole (13 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...accidenti. Questa è una botta...
> Tradire per difendersi? Per recuperare una parte di se stessi regalata all'altro, pensando che per lui sia un dono e poi rendersi conto che...no...non era qualcosa di speciale come noi pensavamo...
> Un pò come leggere la fine di un libro e rimanerci male perchè tutto lasciava presupporre ben altra chiusura...



Brava. Più o meno è così.

Diciamo che oggi quella parte me la sono ripresa e ne dispongo come voglio. Lui lo sa e ci soffre, perchè adesso sarebbe pronto ad accoglierla. Ma io non riesco a fare altrimenti.


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2012)

Io e manager non ci siamo ancora visti e siamo a due riunioni diverse (riunioni...la mia sembra più un rave aziendale, ma va beh...)
In compenso mi manda le mail..

Come stai principessa?confused

Non so essere Tebe in questo momento. Ti sto scrivendo sottovoce.

.....questo tradimento è sempre più assurdo. Ma devo farla fuori. Dobbiamo parlare. E si. Dobbiamo parlare.
Ma aspetto i suoi tempi.
Sono una donna rispettosa delle paturnie altrui:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Brava. Più o meno è così.
> 
> Diciamo che oggi quella parte me la sono ripresa e ne dispongo come voglio. Lui lo sa e ci soffre, perchè adesso sarebbe pronto ad accoglierla. Ma io non riesco a fare altrimenti.


Non farlo allora. Niente è immutabile no?
Fra un pò chissà...
E comunque...ti vedo non traditrice. No no. Anche se tradisci. Non lo sei.:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (13 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non farlo allora. Niente è immutabile no?
> Fra un pò chissà...
> E comunque...ti vedo non traditrice. No no. Anche se tradisci. Non lo sei.:mrgreen:


Neanch'io sai mi vedo traditrice. Ma so di essere anche quello, purtroppo.

Comunque complimenti, hai una visione delle cose molto chiara e lucida, è una grande qualità


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Neanch'io sai mi vedo traditrice. Ma so di essere anche quello, purtroppo.
> 
> Comunque complimenti, hai una visione delle cose molto chiara e lucida, è una grande qualità


E' un periodo di buona Sole, in cui molte cose sono chiare.
ma mi conosco...fra poco mi salteranno i collegamenti neurali e avrò un paio di mesi di invornitismo globale.
Sto già captando i segni...mi sento...in evoluzione.
E subito dopo mi dico.
Ancora? Che palle!


----------



## bastardo dentro (13 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì, è una cosa che conosco bene. Tanto da comprendere chi, per quieto vivere, lascia perdere la schiettezza e si fa i cavoli proprio nell'ombra. Io però ammetto di non esserne capace.


io ho fatto esattamente così. credevo di sopportare tutto a livello emotivo, senza cheiedere niente e credevo di poter rimanere fedele senza troppi sacrifici. io avrei voluto rimanerlo, per l'idea che avevo di me stesso, per l'amore totale che avrei voluto dare. poi le cose sono andate in maniera ben diversa. io credo che il tradimento successivo e i tradimenti successivi siano stati una inconsapevole risposta ad importanti mancanze che mi ostinavo a non voler ammettere. non volevo ammettere di dover riequilibrare il rapprorto con mia moglie e nemmeno che mi mancava qualcosa il risultato è stato trovarlo altrove....una dinamica molto comune. oggi scelgo di essere fedele puntando sul dialogo e sulla sincerità certo, a volte, mi rendo comunque conto che qualcosa finisce sempre per mancare e la voglia di anestetizzarsi esiste....

bastardo dentro


----------



## Carola (13 Febbraio 2012)

credevo di sopportare tutto a livello emotivo, senza cheiedere niente e credevo di poter rimanere fedele senza troppi sacrifici. io avrei voluto rimanerlo, per l'idea che avevo di me stesso, per l'amore totale che avrei voluto dare. poi le cose sono andate in maniera ben diversa. io credo che il tradimento successivo e i tradimenti successivi siano stati una inconsapevole risposta ad importanti mancanze che mi ostinavo a non voler ammettere. non volevo ammettere di dover riequilibrare il rapprorto con mia moglie e nemmeno che mi mancava qualcosa il risultato è stato trovarlo altrove....una dinamica molto comune. oggi scelgo di essere fedele puntando sul dialogo e sulla sincerità certo, a volte, mi rendo comunque conto che qualcosa finisce sempre per mancare e la voglia di anestetizzarsi esiste....

bastardo dentro[/QUOTE]

la penso esattamente come te


----------

